# JXD S7800? Seems like a pretty obscure device.



## the_randomizer (Mar 2, 2014)

If this is the wrong section, I apologize...So I just recently heard of this Android tablet, it boasts a quad-core 1.8 GHz CPU (one model version anyway), a 7" 1280 x 800 IPS screen, 2 GB of RAM, dual analog sticks, a d-pad, shoulder buttons, it looks like it would be one helluva table for emulation and other types of gaming, and it's reasonably priced too, going for $178 on Amazon. They even showcase PSX and N64 emulation on here http://boards.dingoonity.org/jxd-devices/jxd-s7800-quad-core-will-be-released!/ looks to emulate very, very well.

Except for Snes emulation, the sound was way off and spotty, are there Snes9x ports that are actually based off of 1.53 and not 1.43/1.51, after Blargg's S-SMP code was implemented? I've yet to see an Android port of Snes9x with such a feature. Anyways, what I'm trying to find out is, would this be a better route to go than getting a PSP for homebrew? I only ask since this thing seems to be quite capable and has the advantage of full speed N64 emulation, even HDMI out from what I've seen.


----------



## XDel (Mar 2, 2014)

I had the JXD S7300. It was the model that came out right before the S7800A and S7800B. The only major complaints I had about that tablet was the analogs. The Left analog was actually assigned along with the directional pad, so it wasn't true analog (or something to that effect), then there was the fact that the analogs them selves were not sticks but were more like disc pads. I'm not a huge fan of analog (except the Gamecube's), but I certainly did not like the disc pad thing the 7300 had going on.

 My minor complaints were related to the type of plastic they used for the casing. Seriously, it's a silly thing to complain about. It's solid, holds up fine, but it's the texture that makes it feel like the sort of plastic toys in those vending machines in the front of stores are made of. Again though, like I said the casing is solid, and the screen is certainly not cheap as it is very responsive!
 The other minor complaint was the location of the L2 and R2 Trigger Buttons. It would have been nicer if they'd designed this a bit more like the Wii U pad, putting the L2 and R2 triggers under the pad rather than besides L1 and R2. Though a lot of people do not mind this, and if it does begin to bother you, you can always plug in a wired PS2 or XBOX 360 controller and use that instead (with required software and configuration).
 Oh yes, and the official 7300 firmware seemed limited, so I used alternative firmware and that shrank my internal memory from 8Gb to 1.5Gb, which is why I sent it back to the manufacturer.

 Now instead of a refurbished S7300, I am getting the S7800b instead (I had to negotiate). From what I am seeing the only thing that has not been improved is the plastic, and the analog positions, as for the software, CPU, RAM, Analogs, and anything else that held the S7300 back, they look as if they have been corrected, and this reflects in ever review and demonstration video I have watched on Youtube. The other cool thing I noticed is that the analogs look more like the yellow analog on the Gamecube controller. I'm eager to see how they feel under my thumbs!

 Oh, and I also heard one complaint, and that was that there was no gripping material under the device, though I figured that something of the sort could be purchased cheaply offline and applied, sort of like grip tape for a skateboard, but softer. Also I hear these are a pain in the ass for people with small hands.

 In regards to TV input, it's great, plus this should have the horse power to play hi-resolution videos.

 Mine should be in within a week or two, I'm sure I'll be on here raving or moaning about it. Though I'm thinking with it's advanced Dreamcast, PSP, and DOS emulator, I should be in heaven. Then to consider all the productivity applications the Android has. I know I'm definitely going to want to give Fruity Loops a spin!


----------



## XDel (Mar 2, 2014)

OH yes, and in regards to SNES. There is also RetroArch for Android.


----------



## WhiteMaze (Mar 2, 2014)

I KEEP THROWING MONEY AT THE SCREEN BUT NOTHING IS HAPPENING!

*HELP!*


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 2, 2014)

XDel said:


> OH yes, and in regards to SNES. There is also RetroArch for Android.


 


Really, good, because the Snes emulator the video review used sucked big time, sounds as bad as Zsnes. I forgot there was an Android port  Then there's PPSSPP which has gotten very good over the past year  I'll watch more videos, just to see it in action as it looks like a good device for surfing the net, watching videos and emulation  The plastic casing does sound kinda shady though, oh well.

Then there's the A and the B model, does it matter which of the two I get? And I do admit to being somewhat wary as there aren't very many interviews for said device.


----------



## XDel (Mar 2, 2014)

I've been hard pressed finding many written reviews, the majority of what I've seen has been on Youtube, and again, all of them were primarily positive, though one guy like me didn't care for the L2 and R2 placement, and another said his internet on it was as slow as dial up, though I'm sure that was a personal issue because the 7300 flew on the internet when I had it, so I'd imagine the 7800 is no different.

As for A and B. The B boasts more RAM and CPU, though I'm not sure if anything else.

http://www.jxd.hk/products.asp?id=639&selectclassid=009006


Another feature I forgot to mention is streaming from your PC to your tablet. I guess your right analog automatically takes control of the mouse, and from the one review I saw that covered this feature, he said the gaming experience was good. So I guess this might be the poor man's Shield also.

EDIT: Now that I'm having a better look at it, the analogs don't look so much like the Gamecube ones. None the less it's better than those discs. I wonder if the analogs could be replaced though? I've heard of people doing that on other devices.


----------



## Walker D (Mar 2, 2014)

Cool!  ..just noticed on the n64 video that the analogs work as real analogs (not only up, down, left, right ..as old JXD used to work) ..this could actually be a good investment..


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 2, 2014)

XDel said:


> I've been hard pressed finding many written reviews, the majority of what I've seen has been on Youtube, and again, all of them were primarily positive, though one guy like me didn't care for the L2 and R2 placement, and another said his internet on it was as slow as dial up, though I'm sure that was a personal issue because the 7300 flew on the internet when I had it, so I'd imagine the 7800 is no different.
> 
> As for A and B. The B boasts more RAM and CPU, though I'm not sure if anything else.
> 
> ...


 

This indeed looks tempting, and I was originally thinking about a PSP while back, but after seeing what this machine can do, I'm not like "screw that" and am seriously thinking about getting one of these. Now, with the firmware and Android version being at 4.2.2, is there anything I should worry about, and for emulators, you download the packaged installers like you would in Windows, correct? I'm not very knowledgeable on Android OS 





Walker D said:


> Cool! ..just noticed on the n64 video that the analogs work as real analogs (not only up, down, left, right ..as old JXD used to work) ..this could actually be a good investment..


 
Mupen64 Plus is a good emulator, and the controls look solid, also looks like full speed too


----------



## XiTaU (Mar 2, 2014)

I have one it works actually really well the controls are much better then the s7300's were and the performance is a little better.
I mainly use retroarch and it works really well for 8-16bit and arcade systems and handhelds.
DS PSX emulation are perfect but n64 dreamcast and psp are still wip and are always getting better.


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 2, 2014)

XiTaU said:


> I have one it works actually really well the controls are much better then the s7300's were and the performance is a little better.
> I mainly use retroarch and it works really well for 8-16bit and arcade systems and handhelds.
> DS PSX emulation are perfect but n64 dreamcast and psp are still wip and are always getting better.


 

I'll be darned, glad to know that it isn't a super cheaply-made device, which was one of my fears as I didn't know much about this device, and the price seems to be a lot cheaper http://dealsprime.com/tablet-pc/bra...console-rk3188-1-8ghz-7-ips-1280-800-8gb.html only $144 or so. How's the battery life, does it suck, is it decent at all?

I believe PPSSPP is for Android as well, though I'm not sure if it's matched to the PC port.


----------



## XiTaU (Mar 2, 2014)

Yes ppsspp is the psp emulator and has similar compatibility as the pc version but until optimization will need frameskip om many games.
As for battery life can usually pull 4-6 hours of gaming so better then my 3ds xl so cant really complain.


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 2, 2014)

XiTaU said:


> Yes ppsspp is the psp emulator and has similar compatibility as the pc version but until optimization will need frameskip om many games.
> As for battery life can usually pull 4-6 hours of gaming so better then my 3ds xl so cant really complain.


 

Dayum, not bad, not bad at all, this really is very tempting, and I'm glad that PSX as well as 8/16-bit emulation is that good. Skype, Chrome, so many cool things to do on there


----------



## XDel (Mar 2, 2014)

My knowledge with Android is somewhat limited as well. I'm not up to date on any issues (if any) in regards to software written for newer or older versions of the Android OS. All I can say is that I only recall a couple of programs giving me any real issues when I had the 7300. I'd pretty much have to wait for my S7800 comes in to be able to tell you for sure.

 As for how to install the software. You can use the Google store, then there are certain sites that host their own APK files which you can install using an APK installer. Then of course there are always those alternative means to acquire certain APK's that can "officially" only be obtained via the Google Store, and install them via and APK installer instead...
...which is what I prefer, that way I don't have to be near the internet all the time just to install things.

 As for Android as an OS. Some people hate it, others love it. As for me, every tablet based OS I have ever used seemed pretty much the same to me. They are pretty much look and function in more or less the same way. Though the main difference between say the iPod and an Android device is polish vs access.

 The iPod is closed. You are blocked from doing what you want as you would with Windows, Linux, Haiku, Amiga OS, and on and on and on. Where as Android is slightly less polished (not by much any more), but is open to allow you to do pretty much what ever you want to do. And if you can't do it, then there are always groups out there putting together their own alternative firmwares for various devices to make them more accessible. Though again, it looks as if the S7800's software is not nearly as restricted as the 7300's.

 Oh and in regards to emulators. There are free and  commercial ones available on the Google Store which sometimes blow away the free ones that you often get with devices like this.

Epsxe is even available for Android! 

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.epsxe.ePSXe




the_randomizer said:


> This indeed looks tempting, and I was originally thinking about a PSP while back, but after seeing what this machine can do, I'm not like "screw that" and am seriously thinking about getting one of these. Now, with the firmware and Android version being at 4.2.2, is there anything I should worry about, and for emulators, you download the packaged installers like you would in Windows, correct? I'm not very knowledgeable on Android OS
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 2, 2014)

XDel said:


> My knowledge with Android is somewhat limited as well. I'm not up to date on any issues (if any) in regards to software written for newer or older versions of the Android OS. All I can say is that I only recall a couple of programs giving me any real issues when I had the 7300. I'd pretty much have to wait for my S7800 comes in to be able to tell you for sure.
> 
> As for how to install the software. You can use the Google store, then there are certain sites that host their own APK files which you can install using an APK installer. Then of course there are always those alternative means to acquire certain APK's that can "officially" only be obtained via the Google Store, and install them via and APK installer instead...
> ...which is what I prefer, that way I don't have to be near the internet all the time just to install things.
> ...


 

I thought ePSXe was free, guess not lol. Oh well   Glad to know it's gotten better and more stable, but I still feel kinda wary with Chinese-made electronics, still, seems like an otherwise very solid device, and $145 ain't bad for the price!


----------



## XDel (Mar 2, 2014)

I can't recall if ePSXe was a free download or not, my screen only says installed which is odd because I'm in Linux, not on a tablet. 
I do recall paying for a few emulators, though I don't recall many of them being more than $1 - $5.



the_randomizer said:


> I thought ePSXe was free, guess not lol. Oh well  Glad to know it's gotten better and more stable, but I still feel kinda wary with Chinese-made electronics, still, seems like an otherwise very solid device, and $145 ain't bad for the price!


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 2, 2014)

XDel said:


> I can't recall if ePSXe was a free download or not, my screen only says installed which is odd because I'm in Linux, not on a tablet.
> I do recall paying for a few emulators, though I don't recall many of them being more than $1 - $5.


 

Oh yeah, forgot you could install Linux on that sucker, but I'll keep watching videos and make a decision. It has everything good about portability. I can't say the same about a CR-48 lol


----------



## calmwaters (Mar 2, 2014)

Huh? Well Foxi4 was telling me earlier about how mobile devices are becoming incredibly powerful. I guess obscurity isn't as important as power... it also sounds to me like a good number of people on this website buy mobile devices like this to play their PSP/etc. homebrew/games on emulators.


----------



## XDel (Mar 2, 2014)

the_randomizer said:


> Oh yeah, forgot you could install Linux on that sucker, but I'll keep watching videos and make a decision. It has everything good about portability. I can't say the same about a CR-48 lol


 
No doubt, screw the CR-48! 
When my S7800b arrives, I'll be very open if I find things about it that I see as a deal breaker. I'm quite leery with Chinese goods my self. The 7300 was almost there but not quite, so I'm feeling that with this one, they should have arrived. Looks like they took advice from the various complaints they received from users.


----------



## XDel (Mar 2, 2014)

calmwaters said:


> Huh? Well Foxi4 was telling me earlier about how mobile devices are becoming incredibly powerful. I guess obscurity isn't as important as power... it also sounds to me like a good number of people on this website buy mobile devices like this to play their PSP/etc. homebrew/games on emulators.


 

Your avatar reminds me, the first game I want to test streaming with this device is Half-Life and Opposing Force!


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 2, 2014)

calmwaters said:


> Huh? Well Foxi4 was telling me earlier about how mobile devices are becoming incredibly powerful. I guess obscurity isn't as important as power... it also sounds to me like a good number of people on this website buy mobile devices like this to play their PSP/etc. homebrew/games on emulators.


 

Yeah, he wasn't kidding, this slaughters the PSP and a lot of other mobile devices when it comes to versatility 



XDel said:


> No doubt, screw the CR-48!
> 
> When my S7800b arrives, I'll be very open if I find things about it that I see as a deal breaker. I'm quite leery with Chinese goods my self. The 7300 was almost there but not quite, so I'm feeling that with this one, they should have arrived. Looks like they took advice from the various complaints they received from users.




Yeah, I don't know if spending the money at this moment would be judicious, and yet at the same time, to have something portable that can do so much would be freakin awesome


----------



## calmwaters (Mar 2, 2014)

XDel said:


> Your avatar reminds me, the first game I want to test streaming with this device is Half-Life and Opposing Force!


 
Cool beans... or whatever the hipsters say...  well let me know how it goes.


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 2, 2014)

I saw this on slick deals, is this site legit? Apparently, the B model is more than half off, http://dx.com/p/jxd-s7800-7-capacit...ndheld-game-console-black-255065#.UxLl8fldV8E

Can I even trust that?  It's sold out for the moment, but can I trust that place?


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Mar 2, 2014)

the_randomizer said:


> I saw this on slick deals, is this site legit? Apparently, the B model is more than half off, http://dx.com/p/jxd-s7800-7-capacit...ndheld-game-console-black-255065#.UxLl8fldV8E
> 
> Can I even trust that? It's sold out for the moment, but can I trust that place?


 

DX is fine but that price was a screw up like 2 months ago and for some reason has never been pulled down  A few people did actually get them at that price.

If you get one swap out the firmware with this one.

http://boards.dingoonity.org/jxd-devices/s7800b-supercharged-v2-0-oc-reparted-ext2int-cwm-mrktfix/

I will let you know as soon as I get mine how it is... lol

I ordered mine from Dino Direct about a week ago so wish me luck! (138 dollars shipped.)


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 2, 2014)

Psionic Roshambo said:


> DX is fine but that price was a screw up like 2 months ago and for some reason has never been pulled down  A few people did actually get them at that price.
> 
> If you get one swap out the firmware with this one.
> 
> ...


 

Figures it was a weird price, and it's nice to have custom firmware, there's so many sites I see them on for, I just don't want to get screwed (as in, paying but not getting it shipped out)  You're getting one? Nice!


----------



## Joe88 (Mar 2, 2014)

its been sold out for months now, very few people got it at that price, many people just got cancellation emails


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Mar 2, 2014)

the_randomizer said:


> Figures it was a weird price, and it's nice to have custom firmware, there's so many sites I see them on for, I just don't want to get screwed (as in, paying but not getting it shipped out)  You're getting one? Nice!
> 
> 
> Edit: That firmware only leads to a nonexistent download. All I'm getting is a link to a download manager.


 

Weird all the links I found lead me to Multiupload and I am downloading the OC kernals and 2.0 version now... (I wanted to check since you said they don't work lol)

Edit: Also yeah I am but I did go for the free shipping so it might be a few weeks lol

Edit 2: Just be warned the 2.0 is 406 MB's lol eeek!!! The other 2 files are pretty small like 19MB's and 5MB's.


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 2, 2014)

Joe88 said:


> its been sold out for months now, very few people got it at that price, many people just got cancellation emails


 

There are other sites I can check out, so it's no biggie 



Psionic Roshambo said:


> Weird all the links I found lead me to Multiupload and I am downloading the OC kernals and 2.0 version now... (I wanted to check since you said they don't work lol)
> 
> Edit: Also yeah I am but I did go for the free shipping so it might be a few weeks lol
> 
> ...




Yeah, sorry, I finally found the file, didn't take too long to download (then again, it's 1:40 AM, so traffic isn't bad at all lol). Thanks again for your, well, everyone's help   I'll keep sniffing around, I want something like this, it'd be pretty sweet


----------



## mrtofu (Mar 2, 2014)

deleted


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 2, 2014)

WatchGintama said:


> Have you considered the Nvdia Shield? Although it's double the price, you get better build quality and power.
> 
> Also look into the GPD G5a. It has Skelton and Tincore (dingoonity community) backing it up with software.


 

I know about the nVidia shield, it's kind of a steep price for my budget whereas the S7800 is well within it, but that's just me. Never heard of the other systems though, and I want to avoid, if possible, any device that has a low-res screen, this makes Snes or anything that emulates 480p impossible. The GPD G5a does look pretty cool, but I don't know much about it, or even if I can trust these retailers, you know?

I've heard stories about these being held at US customs for a period of time.


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 3, 2014)

Update: That GPD G5A looks pretty awesome and very reasonably priced, also HDMI out, Micro SD support up to 32 GB 



http://www.geekbuying.com/item/GPD-...ve-Touch-Screen-1GB-8GB-Tablet-PC-324408.html


----------



## mrtofu (Mar 3, 2014)

deleted


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 3, 2014)

WatchGintama said:


> I hear they're going to release a G5A+ with 2GB ram and IPS screen. I'm personally going to wait for that one.
> 
> I also recommend reading around the dingoonity forums. Great place for open handheld enthusiasts
> 
> http://boards.dingoonity.org/index.php#c9


 

Yeah, I heard about that too, might be the better route to go, and maybe join the site to see what I can learn and what my options are with open handheld devices. Seems like the route to go. I was gonna get a flashcard for my DS lite, but now with this, there are many possibilities   An intro thread would be prudent of me I'm sure.


----------



## mrtofu (Mar 3, 2014)

deleted


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 3, 2014)

WatchGintama said:


> I found this interview with GPD. The G5a+ will be released in June and it'll also have the RK3288 CPU.


 

June? Dang, that seems like quite a ways away and you know that I uh, lack patience in waiting  I might take the plunge and get the normal G5A soon-ish, they also have the G7 (I heard the d-pad was worse), ugh, I hate deciding which of the two I want lol, this or the S7800, since the latter has a bigger IPS LCD on it  Know much about the battery life on the G5A? Coincidentally, I've heard that some people's units get held up in US customs and fined accordingly for long periods of time, I don't want that to happen, or even have the device fail after a month of use.


----------



## mrtofu (Mar 3, 2014)

deleted


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 3, 2014)

WatchGintama said:


> I dunno which to get either. Also considering this although it's not even announced yet:
> 
> 
> 
> It looks very comfortable and nice.





Awesome, so many cool devices for homebrew stuff, I like it! The GA5 looks like the best of both worlds, powerful for emulation on-the-go, not too big and not too small. Plus very affordable!


Question about the forums over there, I made a topic but so far no one has answered my questions about their products, like shipping and overall product reliability, are the people just punks and ignore newbies? How do I guarantee getting a response should I make a thread over there?


----------



## mrtofu (Mar 3, 2014)

deleted


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 3, 2014)

WatchGintama said:


> Sorry I'm just a lurker there.
> 
> Anyway, I'm leaning towards G5A because it's getting support by the community and GPD. Software support is very important with these devices because the stock firmware that is included is usually crap.


 

Oh, you're fine, I wasn't sure how active the forums were  No worries! Anyway, so there's custom firmware that makes it better than the default one it comes with? I wonder if Netflix would work on this or not since it uses Silverlight   Still kinda wary about Chinese handhelds, but this model seems to be well supported like you said, definitely a good sign!


----------



## mrtofu (Mar 3, 2014)

deleted


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 3, 2014)

WatchGintama said:


> Yes, since it's android you can flash different firmware software (called ROMs) that include tweaks/fixes/speedups. Like this LegacyROM.
> I'm worried about build quality/reliability too. Reviews say its good (except for the noisy D-Pad) though. But with Chinese devices it may break early.


 

That last bit, yeah, I mean, sure, I want a nice Android device for emulation since there are many good emulators on there, but I hope I get a response on those forums. Is that LegacyROM a good one to use?


----------



## mrtofu (Mar 3, 2014)

deleted


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 3, 2014)

WatchGintama said:


> It looks good to me. He removed the useless chinese apps and fixed some things. That's all it needs tbh.


 

Awesome, that just pushed me a lot more towards over the fence, and it looks pretty easy to install and recover from should the need ever arise. Thanks again for your feedback   Downloading the firmware now, just to save me time.  What would fall under "essential apps"? I hope Chrome and Skype would still be there   I wonder if Netflix works.


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 3, 2014)

Update: Yeah, people on the forums are definitely recommending the GPD G5A over the S7800 by a large margin, as it turns out the S7800 isn't even being supported by JXD anymore. Not to mention, there seem to be some issues that haven't quite been ironed out and the size is a little too bulky for a "portable" device. They also assured me on what you said, that the custom firmware makes the G5A even more solid and the fact it's only 1 GB of RAM doesn't make all that much of a difference. So, all-in-all, they reflected what you said that getting the 5" device would be a better choice overall 

Sorry for the double post, my internet sucks


----------



## kristianity77 (Mar 3, 2014)

I've got the S7800 and it really is an amazing bit of kit if you buy it only for the reasons which its realistically intended. Emulation.

http://gbatemp.net/attachments/20140120_014159-jpg.5990/

Honestly, on a handheld system I've never had a device that plays so many emulators so flawlessly. Have got a 64gb card in mine which is practically full.

This thing with the correct emualtors will play NES, SNES, GB, GBC, GBA, DS, Sega Master System, Genesis, Sega Mega CD, Neo Geo and Playstation 1 to more or less perfection on this device. It will also play a few different versions of MAME. There is a PPSSPP emaultor now which is coming on absolute leaps and bounds. Check out these 3 videos I put up on youtube to show perfect and full speed emulation on this device.





Its even now via Reicast slowly becoming able to play Dreamcast titles. Shenmue runs fantastic on the S7800


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 3, 2014)

kristianity77 said:


> I've got the S7800 and it really is an amazing bit of kit if you buy it only for the reasons which its realistically intended. Emulation.
> 
> http://gbatemp.net/attachments/20140120_014159-jpg.5990/
> 
> ...





Oh, I didn't realize that was you I saw over there on the forums, lol, my bad!  So the extra GB doesn't make much of a difference performance-wise, but are all the problems the others said substantiated at all, like the touch screen being subpar in how responsive it is? I know that the G5A has pretty similar hardware that the S7800 as far as CPU and GPU go, so that isn't much of a concern, and the size would be more comfortable, but does the CFW fix the touch screen issues at all, then the issue with the battery indicator and the AC adapter is a potential concern. I've heard the the AC plugs are poorly soldered and overheat as well make a weird hum. The GPD device has a USB charger so I wouldn't need to worry about the AC plug failing or catching fire.

Again, I'm kinda worried about reliability, like, how long it'll last before dying, etc.


----------



## kristianity77 (Mar 3, 2014)

the_randomizer said:


> Oh, I didn't realize that was you I saw over there on the forums, lol, my bad!  So the extra GB doesn't make much of a difference performance-wise, but are all the problems the others said substantiated at all, like the touch screen being subpar in how responsive it is? I know that the G5A has pretty similar hardware that the S7800 as far as CPU and GPU go, so that isn't much of a concern, and the size would be more comfortable, but does the CFW fix the touch screen issues at all, then the issue with the battery indicator and the AC adapter is a potential concern. I've heard the the AC plugs are poorly soldered and overheat as well make a weird hum. The GPD device has a USB charger so I wouldn't need to worry about the AC plug failing or catching fire.


 

The extra GB doesn't make a difference at all in my opinion. Everything I've tried with mine has failed to take my free memory down past about 1300mb.

The touchscreen is "OK". Its accurate enough but the responsiveness isnt great hence why I said that its good if you want it as an emulation device (which doesnt really need the touchscreen apart from working your way around androids UI and DS games. Dont expect to be 100 percenting games like Elite Beat Agents if you get what i mean 

The reason to me why the S7800 is better is just down to one thing, the IPS screen. It really does make a difference. I had the S7300 before and everything just appears washed out. I believe the G5a and the G7 also have the older basic LCD screens which aren't to my taste.

The AC adapter thing now I believe is solved. I know for the first load of batches that were sold towards the latter end of last year came with dodgy adapters, but I believe they are now shipped with a higher quality one. Certainly mine has been totally fine in the 2 months I've owned it.


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 3, 2014)

kristianity77 said:


> The extra GB doesn't make a difference at all in my opinion. Everything I've tried with mine has failed to take my free memory down past about 1300mb.
> 
> The touchscreen is "OK". Its accurate enough but the responsiveness isnt great hence why I said that its good if you want it as an emulation device (which doesnt really need the touchscreen apart from working your way around androids UI and DS games. Dont expect to be 100 percenting games like Elite Beat Agents if you get what i mean
> 
> ...


 

Gotcha. IPS screens are really good for sure, but what about for browsing the internet and typing on like Facebook, searching in the search bar and so on? And I heard that Netflix does indeed work well on these devices, another plus. Good to know the AC adapters aren't crap anymore, a big plus as I was kinda worried about that   Now where to get the device from, I prefer quick-ish shipping, if at all feasible


----------



## kristianity77 (Mar 3, 2014)

the_randomizer said:


> Gotcha. IPS screens are really good for sure, but what about for browsing the internet and typing on like Facebook, searching in the search bar and so on? And I heard that Netflix does indeed work well on these devices, another plus. Good to know the AC adapters aren't crap anymore, a big plus as I was kinda worried about that  Now where to get the device from, I prefer quick-ish shipping, if at all feasible


 

Browsing the internet and all that is totally fine. The browser you get with it is terrible but obviously you can remedy that from a visit to the play store. Dont get me wrong, the touch screen is perfectly fine for day to day stuff like FB, browsing the net etc. It only falls down really on "twitch" gaming as it were. So like i said, its not great for some DS games that require good timing, and its also not fantastic if you play a couple of the faster android titles like Bejeweled Blitz etc.

With regards to the firmware you are correct, JXD has come out and said that as of the latest firmware they have available, they wont be releasing any more. But to be honest, the tiny "issues" that are left are mostly fixable through the play store. Its just that some people (over on the Dingoonity threads) just want it fixed by JXD rather than making a little effort to do it themselves.

The only issue that is obvious are the right analogue stick not having "full range". This can easily be solved by an app called Tincore mapper (which has a calibration tool inside). But even then, games in the app store are being updated regularly to counter this abnormal setting so that it becomes a non issue anyway.

The battery indicator is a weird one and seems to be uniform across all S7800s. Basically from a full charge, it will drain to between 70 and 80 percent in like 10 minutes. Then it will sit there for maybe 3-4 hours, and it will drop from 70 to empty in the final hour. I've not spoken to anyone whose S7800 is different to that so its indeed quirky. However, like most others, I've just gotten used to it. Once it starts dropping from 70, you know youve got about an hour left and its time to charge. Annoying, but not a deal breaker really.


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 3, 2014)

kristianity77 said:


> Browsing the internet and all that is totally fine. The browser you get with it is terrible but obviously you can remedy that from a visit to the play store. Dont get me wrong, the touch screen is perfectly fine for day to day stuff like FB, browsing the net etc. It only falls down really on "twitch" gaming as it were. So like i said, its not great for some DS games that require good timing, and its also not fantastic if you play a couple of the faster android titles like Bejeweled Blitz etc.
> 
> With regards to the firmware you are correct, JXD has come out and said that as of the latest firmware they have available, they wont be releasing any more. But to be honest, the tiny "issues" that are left are mostly fixable through the play store. Its just that some people (over on the Dingoonity threads) just want it fixed by JXD rather than making a little effort to do it themselves.
> 
> ...


 

That clears that confusion up quite a bit, the thing that concerns me is the fact the JXD isn't supported by the company, while the GPD is, so should I run into a defective unit or have it die on me a month into having one. In other words, I'd be pretty much SOL and out $140 or so, something I'm not particularly fond of happening. But with the GPD, I'd likely have an easier time exchanging a defective unit with a brand new one, but I hope that I have good luck and get a working unit that lasts for a long, long time. I've heard of the Tincore mapper, which firmware would I need to install for the S7800? I know for the GPD G5A, I would need something like LegacyROM (which I already downloaded in case), correct? Sorry for all the questions, I just want to make sure I make the right choice and don't end up getting buyer's remorse.

Once I get either device, how do I set them up as best as possible, and I can install Chrome from the Google Play store as well?  Like RetroArch, ePSXe, Mupen64, etc?


----------



## Cortador (Mar 3, 2014)

For that price you might as well get a Shield and emulate everything up to Dreamcast.


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 3, 2014)

Cortador said:


> For that price you might as well get a Shield and emulate everything up to Dreamcast.


 

Hell no  Shields are $300, these consoles I'm talking about aren't even $140, I don't want to spend twice that much, because I don't have 300 bucks to blow right now  These already emulate Dreamcast, but the emulator is still in alpha and has a ways to go, but many games run full speed already. $150 is my absolute limit for spending money on one of these, $300 is waaay beyond my means for such a device.

I can't afford a Shield right now, but either the JXD or GPD is well within my budget.  Sorry for the response, I honestly cannot afford a Shield, at all, the other two are my only options that can run most emulators at full speed


----------



## kristianity77 (Mar 3, 2014)

the_randomizer said:


> That clears that confusion up quite a bit, the thing that concerns me is the fact the JXD isn't supported by the company, while the GPD is, so should I run into a defective unit or have it die on me a month into having one. In other words, I'd be pretty much SOL and out $140 or so, something I'm not particularly fond of happening. But with the GPD, I'd likely have an easier time exchanging a defective unit with a brand new one, but I hope that I have good luck and get a working unit that lasts for a long, long time. I've heard of the Tincore mapper, which firmware would I need to install for the S7800? I know for the GPD G5A, I would need something like LegacyROM (which I already downloaded in case), correct? Sorry for all the questions, I just want to make sure I make the right choice and don't end up getting buyer's remorse.
> 
> Once I get either device, how do I set them up as best as possible, and I can install Chrome from the Google Play store as well? Like RetroArch, ePSXe, Mupen64, etc?


 

I suppose with returns it all depends where you get it from. I mean, even if JXD don't support the device then I suppose that doesn't matter as your beef would be with the company who sold it you.

I was lucky in that I'm in the UK and bought it in the UK so I got my one year warranty with them. So I wouldnt have to deal with JXD at all.

So personally, if you could find someone in the US to sell you one (I'm sure I've seen a few places online recently but cant remember off the top of my head) you'd have much less headaches if you had issues.

I think as well, that the problems with the 7800 aren't as bad as people make out. I've got one and a few people I know do and theirs are all fine. Its just a case I think of only really one forum on the entire web for JXDs so its one place to go for people who have issues. Happy buyers generally wont comment either way I suppose.

Firmware wise I use Tans. It takes all of the chinese rubbish off the device and its very much "stock android". Then you just go onto google play and get the emulators for the job rather than using the sub par ones that it originally came with.

You can use chrome yes, I use it on mine and its perfectly fine. You can also run all of the emulators. If you interested, these are what I use:

Nes - Nes.Emu
Snes - Snes9x EX.emu
GB/GBC - GBC.emu
GBA - GBA.emu
Neo Geo - Neo.Emu
Playstation - EPSXE (I've got 90 games on my SD card, each one works flawlessly
PSP - PPSSPP
Mame - Mame4Droid
Genesis and Master System - MD.emu
DS - Drastic

I have tried Retroarch and it does work, however I hate the interface. Its clunky and messy and to be honest I prefer the one app / one emulator route. Makes everything easily and cleaner to get to IMO.

I havent tried N64 yet as I just havent got the space left!


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 3, 2014)

kristianity77 said:


> I suppose with returns it all depends where you get it from. I mean, even if JXD don't support the device then I suppose that doesn't matter as your beef would be with the company who sold it you.
> 
> I was lucky in that I'm in the UK and bought it in the UK so I got my one year warranty with them. So I wouldnt have to deal with JXD at all.
> 
> ...


 

My problem with the EX emulators is that the Snes9x used is based off of 1.51/1.43, which makes the sound emulation as bad as Zsnes, whereas Snes9x Next on RA is based off of 1.53, so it has  cycle-accurate audio, 1;1 with a real Snes XD. I like the RA interface, but that's just me   Genesis plus is also quite excellent and very accurate as well (I'm very nit picky about emulation accuracy lol)  Too bad ePSXe isn't free on the Google Play store, at least, I don't think it is, I could be wrong though, but PSX emulation looks quite stable on either device, a big plus and better than what I've seen on the PSP as far as homebrew is concerned.  I just checked eBay to see if they have them, yeah, overpriced over there, I guess I could make a Want-to-Buy thread on here to see if someone has one and do it that way 

I think N64 and Dreamcast are still in WIP/alpha but they seem to look pretty good from videos I've seen (well, DC is alpha, not sure about N64). 

Do you have a link for that CFW on the S7800?


----------



## kristianity77 (Mar 3, 2014)

the_randomizer said:


> My problem with the EX emulators is that the Snes9x used is based off of 1.51/1.43, which makes the sound emulation as bad as Zsnes, whereas Snes9x Next on RA is based off of 1.53, so it has cycle-accurate audio, 1;1 with a real Snes XD. I like the RA interface, but that's just me  Genesis plus is also quite excellent and very accurate as well (I'm very nit picky about emulation accuracy lol)  Too bad ePSXe isn't free on the Google Play store, at least, I don't think it is, I could be wrong though, but PSX emulation looks quite stable on either device, a big plus and better than what I've seen on the PSP as far as homebrew is concerned. I just checked eBay to see if they have them, yeah, overpriced over there, I guess I could make a Want-to-Buy thread on here to see if someone has one and do it that way
> 
> I think N64 and Dreamcast are still in WIP/alpha but they seem to look pretty good from videos I've seen (well, DC is alpha, not sure about N64).
> 
> Do you have a link for that CFW on the S7800?


 



Snes 9xEx+ is based off 1.53 . The sound emulation is perfect (Im a sucker for it - if it doesn't play the title screen sound effects properly in Castlevania 4 then its not right, but this does!)

Check here for confirmation
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.explusalpha.Snes9xPlus&hl=en_GB

EPSXE isnt free but its freely available elsewhere and you can just install the APK file easy as you like, I know i do

For the firmware I use on the S7800 go here:

http://boards.dingoonity.org/jxd-devices/s7800b-1-6ghz-(tweaked)-minimal-firmware-wfixes-(by-jxd)/


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 3, 2014)

kristianity77 said:


> Snes 9xEx+ is based off 1.53 . The sound emulation is perfect (Im a sucker for it - if it doesn't play the title screen sound effects properly in Castlevania 4 then its not right, but this does!)
> 
> Check here for confirmation
> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.explusalpha.Snes9xPlus&hl=en_GB
> ...


 

Oh! I wasn't sure it was based off of Snes9x 1.53, I'll be damned! Huh, I think what I saw was the alternate version that was for slower devices (based off of 1.43)   Just saw a video of it, perfect audio emulation, good, good.  Glad it's easy to install all those emulators from the Google Store.  Downloading the firmware now, thanks again for your guys' help


----------



## kristianity77 (Mar 3, 2014)

the_randomizer said:


> Oh! I wasn't sure it was based off of Snes9x 1.53, I'll be damned! Huh, I think what I saw was the alternate version that was for slower devices (based off of 1.43)  Just saw a video of it, perfect audio emulation, good, good. Glad it's easy to install all those emulators from the Google Store. Downloading the firmware now, thanks again for your guys' help


 

Enjoy whichever one you buy, there is a ton of stuff to load onto them whichever you get.  You'll definitely need a huge Micro SD card!  Other software or games that work really well that I have are:

ScummVM 
Riptide 1 and 2
Rayman Jungle Run
Pool Break Pro
Simon The Sorceror
Machinarium
Dokuro
The Room
Pinball Arcade 
Dead Trigger 1 and 2
Badland
GTA 3, Vice City and San Andreas HD (and yes, they all natively support the controls)
UAE4all 2 - Amiga emulator, again, perfect compatibility more or less
Doom GLES - OpenGL port of Doom
Asphalt 8 - Great racing title
Dark Meadow


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 3, 2014)

kristianity77 said:


> Enjoy whichever one you buy, there is a ton of stuff to load onto them whichever you get. You'll definitely need a huge Micro SD card! Other software or games that work really well that I have are:
> 
> ScummVM
> Riptide 1 and 2
> ...


 

Turns out there's a promo coupon as well, not sure if it's active, but it knocks 10 bucks from the price, a 32 GB micro SD card would be a good way to go I'd think, man, this is gonna be awesome!  Oh, ScummVM, that's actually a really good fit on there.


----------



## kristianity77 (Mar 3, 2014)

the_randomizer said:


> Turns out there's a promo coupon as well, not sure if it's active, but it knocks 10 bucks from the price, a 32 GB micro SD card would be a good way to go I'd think, man, this is gonna be awesome! Oh, ScummVM, that's actually a really good fit on there.


 
To be fair, the only thing which takes up space is PSX and PSP games.  But luckily, EPSXE will read .PBP files which i believe is compressed PSX isos that worked on the PSP so thats a massive space saver in itself.

PPSSPP does read .CSO, but it really does impact on performance so those currently are best left in ISO format.  If you plan to use PPSSPP I created a thread here which i keep updating every now and again with specific S7800 compatibility (but would assume, seeing as hardware is very similar that this would apply to G5a also

http://boards.dingoonity.org/jxd-devices/full-speed-ppsspp-on-s7800/


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 3, 2014)

kristianity77 said:


> To be fair, the only thing which takes up space is PSX and PSP games. But luckily, EPSXE will read .PBP files which i believe is compressed PSX isos that worked on the PSP so thats a massive space saver in itself.
> 
> PPSSPP does read .CSO, but it really does impact on performance so those currently are best left in ISO format. If you plan to use PPSSPP I created a thread here which i keep updating every now and again with specific S7800 compatibility (but would assume, seeing as hardware is very similar that this would apply to G5a also
> 
> http://boards.dingoonity.org/jxd-devices/full-speed-ppsspp-on-s7800/


 

I like PPSSPP a lot, very impressive emulator overall and getting better all the time.  The PSP images I have on my PC are already in ISO format, so that won't be so much as an issue. The resolution of the G5A is 800 x 480 or something close to that, but the program will undoubtedly help with performance   And with the coupon, the G5A is only about $100, which isn't half bad at all (well, minus shipping and the SD card lol).


----------



## kristianity77 (Mar 3, 2014)

Just another quick note regarding charging (yes im on the Dingoonity boards as well lol). You CAN charge by USB. But not directly. You can use one of these. Im sure they would be readily available somewhere near you 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/USB-Cable...blet_Chargers_Sync_Cables&hash=item3a894eedaa

I dont have one personally but I know someone who does and they just use it with a 2 amp USB charger and it works a treat. (He was concerned about the AC adapter which came with it also as he had one of the earlier models)


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 3, 2014)

kristianity77 said:


> Just another quick note regarding charging (yes im on the Dingoonity boards as well lol). You CAN charge by USB. But not directly. You can use one of these. Im sure they would be readily available somewhere near you
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/USB-Cable...blet_Chargers_Sync_Cables&hash=item3a894eedaa
> 
> I dont have one personally but I know someone who does and they just use it with a 2 amp USB charger and it works a treat. (He was concerned about the AC adapter which came with it also as he had one of the earlier models)


 

Uh, do they have that product in the US eBay? I don't have the kind of currency it's asking for  And it turns out the G5A doesn't have any issues with the AC or USB charging, Skelton just talked to me about that   I know you're on those boards now, I saw ya earlier


----------



## kristianity77 (Mar 3, 2014)

the_randomizer said:


> Uh, do they have that product in the US eBay? I don't have the kind of currency it's asking for  And it turns out the G5A doesn't have any issues with the AC or USB charging, Skelton just talked to me about that  I know you're on those boards now, I saw ya earlier


 

Oh yeah! lol

Yeah Ebay.com do them, S7300 and S7800 are the same AC fittings

http://www.ebay.com/itm/5V-2A-USB-C...423?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a8139e9bf


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 3, 2014)

kristianity77 said:


> Oh yeah! lol
> 
> Yeah Ebay.com do them, S7300 and S7800 are the same AC fittings
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/5V-2A-USB-C...423?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a8139e9bf


 

Not bad at all, I kinda with the S7800 was just a _little_ cheaper, $160 compared to $110 is a significant difference with my budget   Thanks!  So, there's no data USB cable, guess I gotta get an SD card reader (my laptop has one, but it's kinda pain to have to use it every time I want to use an SD card).


----------



## kristianity77 (Mar 3, 2014)

the_randomizer said:


> Not bad at all, I kinda with the S7800 was just a _little_ cheaper, $160 compared to $110 is a significant difference with my budget   Thanks!


 

Suppose it depends how long you want to wait I guess. If you get from Dinodirect (which is China based) then they can be had for $139 with free shipping


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 3, 2014)

kristianity77 said:


> Suppose it depends how long you want to wait I guess. If you get from Dinodirect (which is China based) then they can be had for $139 with free shipping


 

Oh, this! http://www.dinodirect.com/s7800-qua...-2g-8-game-android-4-2-hdmi-3d-p36270352.html  I might pay for USPS though since it'd get here a lot faster (and I lack patience  ) either that or FedEx, since they're pretty reliable. Sure, a bit more money, but it'll be faster. No idea how much the free shipping will take to get here since I'm in the US. Then there's EMS as well. Both DinoDirect and GeekBuying have really high reseller ratings (both are average of 9.0), good sign for sure!


----------



## kristianity77 (Mar 3, 2014)

the_randomizer said:


> Oh, this! http://www.dinodirect.com/s7800-qua...-2g-8-game-android-4-2-hdmi-3d-p36270352.html I might pay for USPS though since it'd get here a lot faster (and I lack patience  ) either that or FedEx, since they're pretty reliable. Sure, a bit more money, but it'll be faster. No idea how much the free shipping will take to get here since I'm in the US. Then there's EMS as well. Both DinoDirect and GeekBuying have really high reseller ratings (both are average of 9.0), good sign for sure!


 

I've not used Dinodirect myself as mine came from within the UK but two of my friends who got one before me both got theirs from Dinodirect so I can vouch for a good service for them.  Dinodirect actively post over on the dingoonity forums as well occasionally.


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 3, 2014)

kristianity77 said:


> I've not used Dinodirect myself as mine came from within the UK but two of my friends who got one before me both got theirs from Dinodirect so I can vouch for a good service for them. Dinodirect actively post over on the dingoonity forums as well occasionally.


 

I'll go with FedEx, as the free shipping will take anywhere from 15-30 days, so yeah, screw that lol.


----------



## kristianity77 (Mar 3, 2014)

the_randomizer said:


> I'll go with FedEx, as the free shipping will take anywhere from 15-30 days, so yeah, screw that lol.


 

Still not decided which one to go for though aye?  lol

With me, I already own a note 2 as a mobile, and I considered that playing any kind of retro games would be a backwards step on a smaller screen than my actual mobile!  I dont think I could play on a 5 inch screen anymore.


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 3, 2014)

kristianity77 said:


> Still not decided which one to go for though aye? lol
> 
> With me, I already own a note 2 as a mobile, and I considered that playing any kind of retro games would be a backwards step on a smaller screen than my actual mobile! I dont think I could play on a 5 inch screen anymore.


 

Irrespective of which one I choose, there's gonna be a downside as neither are perfect by any means, so no, I'm still undecided, and since it's my first Android device, I want the best first experience possible   So yeah, as my first mobile, I don't want to inadvertently empty all my money from my account (well, neither would actually do that per se, but you know  ) the 5" screen wouldn't be that much of an issue to me.


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Mar 3, 2014)

the_randomizer said:


> Irrespective of which one I choose, there's gonna be a downside as neither are perfect by any means, so no, I'm still undecided, and since it's my first Android device, I want the best first experience possible  So yeah, as my first mobile, I don't want to inadvertently empty all my money from my account (well, neither would actually do that per se, but you know  ) the 5" screen wouldn't be that much of an issue to me.


 

Having played with so far 3 different android devices... 1 of those weird HDMI behind the TV dongle ones, I kind of didn't like that one at all. Not what I thought it would be.

The other 2 are tablets one is a 5 inch one and a 10.1 inch deal, both of those improved my respect for the platform a lot. (Also they where much newer versions of Android.)

Deciding between the two is a tough choice.

Both will do pretty much the same for emulation, so I would call that a tie with maybe a slight tip on the side for the S7800 having more RAM. Not useful right now but who knows what will come out next year that might require that extra gig of RAM. (That's a question mark though because it's all theory until it isn't unless it never happens.... lol)

If you want to use something like XMBC on it I would say fork over the money for the extra 2 inches of screen and higher res, also for web surfing. Both of these points are completely moot if all you want is emulation though. (To me it's Android and it does so much more why not use it?)

Build quality, I have heard mixed things on the JXD, most of the video's I have watched on youtube are perfectly happy all the way around with the machine. Then there was the one guy who had to solder his power button and also replace his AC adapter. Maybe he just got a bad one... (Both of the machines are built in China so yeah.... lol) I have heard nothing about the other machine so it's all question marks there.

Also not sure if the cheaper machine has multi touch on it's screen but I did read that the JXD has 5 point multi touch (Other than pinch to zoom I have no clue what it's good for lol)

I am waiting for my machine to come in the mail should be another week or maybe two... lol I went with Dino and free shipping.

If you want to wait a bit, I would be more than happy to share my impressions on build quality and how the controls feel. (To me that is insanely important and until I watched every youtube video on the JXD I wasn't going to touch the thing.... But all of them said the controls feel fantastic.)

Edit: One thing I am not looking forward too.... On some games and emulators they detect that you have physical buttons and controls and everything is awesome. Some you have to use that button mapping app either the one from JXD or that third party one. Then if you don't like the on screen controls in your view you have to edit some sort of files with photoshop... This is going to be true for both machines lol Ahh well at least I will only have to do it once per thing to set it up.


----------



## kristianity77 (Mar 3, 2014)

Psionic Roshambo said:


> Having played with so far 3 different android devices... 1 of those weird HDMI behind the TV dongle ones, I kind of didn't like that one at all. Not what I thought it would be.
> 
> The other 2 are tablets one is a 5 inch one and a 10.1 inch deal, both of those improved my respect for the platform a lot. (Also they where much newer versions of Android.)
> 
> ...


 


As far as im aware there are no emulators (that are worth using anyway) where you cannot get rid of the on screen controls so you dont need to worry about that. And all of them (again worth using) are already setup to allow you to just map the controls natively. I cant speak for Reicast as that emu gets updated almost daily but for everything else its the same.

Its mostly android apps that this is an issue with but even saying that, alot of games are being updated to use controls natively, and once detected, will automatically remove on screen buttons (unless needed). Its definitely becoming less of an issue over time as apps slowly start to take physical controls into the equation.


----------



## Cortador (Mar 3, 2014)

the_randomizer said:


> Hell no  Shields are $300, these consoles I'm talking about aren't even $140, I don't want to spend twice that much, because I don't have 300 bucks to blow right now  These already emulate Dreamcast, but the emulator is still in alpha and has a ways to go, but many games run full speed already. $150 is my absolute limit for spending money on one of these, $300 is waaay beyond my means for such a device.
> 
> I can't afford a Shield right now, but either the JXD or GPD is well within my budget. Sorry for the response, I honestly cannot afford a Shield, at all, the other two are my only options that can run most emulators at full speed


 
No worries. Though the shield costs $250 atm ( I got mine for $200 around christmas) they are well worth the money imo. Very solid device and amazing support from nvidia and users with custom layouts for games that don't support controls (Just open up a menu in the game itself and download a layout ) and etc... I had one JXD in the past and it had all sorts of problems most notably the analogues not working correctly. But if the issues have been ironed out, more power to you.


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 3, 2014)

Cortador said:


> No worries. Though the shield costs $250 atm ( I got mine for $200 around christmas) they are well worth the money imo. Very solid device and amazing support from nvidia and users with custom layouts for games that don't support controls (Just open up a menu in the game itself and download a layout ) and etc... I had one JXD in the past and it had all sorts of problems most notably the analogues not working correctly. But if the issues have been ironed out, more power to you.


 

The issues have been fixed, and I was learning more towards the GPD and not really the JXD


----------



## XDel (Mar 3, 2014)

WatchGintama said:


> I dunno which to get either. Also considering this although it's not even announced yet:
> 
> 
> 
> It looks very comfortable and nice.





These look much better than the JXD offerings, much closer to the dual analog joysticks that we are used to. Though the guy behind the cam made me laugh because he did what I often do when I am having a conversation with someone that is speaking "broken English". 
 He said,"can you play some game" leaving the "s" off of "games".
That cracked me up, at least I'm not the only one!


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 3, 2014)

XDel said:


> These look much better than the JXD offerings, much closer to the dual analog joysticks that we are used to. Though the guy behind the cam made me laugh because he did what I often do when I am having a conversation with someone that is speaking "broken English".
> He said,"can you play some game" leaving the "s" off of "games".
> That cracked me up, at least I'm not the only one!


 

Too bad that game device isn't out yet, it looks pretty sick, the G5A being a close contender, and lol about what you said about that dude convo


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Mar 6, 2014)

kristianity77 said:


> As far as im aware there are no emulators (that are worth using anyway) where you cannot get rid of the on screen controls so you dont need to worry about that. And all of them (again worth using) are already setup to allow you to just map the controls natively. I cant speak for Reicast as that emu gets updated almost daily but for everything else its the same.
> 
> Its mostly android apps that this is an issue with but even saying that, alot of games are being updated to use controls natively, and once detected, will automatically remove on screen buttons (unless needed). Its definitely becoming less of an issue over time as apps slowly start to take physical controls into the equation.


 

I got my JXD today! (about 10 hours ago) and having drained the battery lol (it actually came almost full.) I can honestly say you are 100% correct, I haven't seen any on screen controls at all. So my worries about having to futz around with that where unfounded. 

I haven't upgraded the firmware from the factory build yet (I will probably play around with it for a day or two as is.) 

As it comes "out of the box" I am super impressed and really am wondering how much better the third party firmware makes it.... lol 

I tested a ton of emulators and games, most everything works fantastic. N64 was hit and miss  Mario 64 perfect, F-Zero X... very choppy. (might try a different emulator, I think it was N64oid or something what ever it is packed in with the machine.) 

SNES every game I tried worked flawlessly except Axelay, it just goes blank after a sound effect when loaded. Some games the sound is a bit off but nothing too bad. 

Genesis was the same as SNES except all the games worked fine, again some had the sound being a little off compared to the actual hardware and games but nothing so horrid it would make your ears bleed. 

Anyway that's my mini report/review lol   (Need a full week or two with the thing to really see where it sits, but my initial impression is "way better than expected!"


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 6, 2014)

Psionic Roshambo said:


> I got my JXD today! (about 10 hours ago) and having drained the battery lol (it actually came almost full.) I can honestly say you are 100% correct, I haven't seen any on screen controls at all. So my worries about having to futz around with that where unfounded.
> 
> I haven't upgraded the firmware from the factory build yet (I will probably play around with it for a day or two as is.)
> 
> ...


 


With Snes, I highly recommend something like Snes9x EX+ (based off if 1.53) or Snes9x Next (also 1.53, included in RetroArch), as both are reported working perfectly and with perfect audio  I'm very picky about sound (those two emulators, well you know lol) I wish I had a device like that right now, but I don't know when I'll be able to get one, hopefully really soon  I mean, how does the OS run, and how long did the battery last on one charge? And is the AC adapter work without any issues?  I might have my sights set on the G5A


----------



## The_Hulkster (Mar 6, 2014)

The JXD S7800b is a pretty solid device.
I'm currently selling one, however, I wouldn't if I actually made use of it.


----------



## kristianity77 (Mar 6, 2014)

Psionic Roshambo said:


> I got my JXD today! (about 10 hours ago) and having drained the battery lol (it actually came almost full.) I can honestly say you are 100% correct, I haven't seen any on screen controls at all. So my worries about having to futz around with that where unfounded.
> 
> I haven't upgraded the firmware from the factory build yet (I will probably play around with it for a day or two as is.)
> 
> ...


 
As the Randomizer pointed out. Get onto the store and use Snes 9xEx+ for SNES. It works perfectly with spot on sound.

For Genesis, I use MD.emu (again from the store) and this for me also, is perfect.

For N64 im like yourself. Currently, Android N64 emus are a touch lacking. But to be honest, I've not yet come across a PC one yet which I find accurate apart from a handful of games so I dont expect it get any better any time soon. Yes, if you play things like Mario 64, Zelda, you'll get great emualtion, but any game less than whats considered a total hit, the games are spotty to play so I just gave up on N64.

I had a dabble tonight on Reicast and am pleasantly surprised! Shenmue works perfectly fine apart from tiny graphic errors, Crazy Taxi is perfect (those are the only two I've tried

Regarding Firmware, if you are happy with how it all works then there really isnt much need to change it.  All the custom firmwares do is iron out a couple of small bugs that you may or may not see anyway and clear all of the bloatware off the device.  

Best thing to do I find is to change the launcher if you have a stock device as I find it pretty boring.  I use this one.  It costs a fair whack off the store but obviously its available if you look around 

This is what I use, does add a fair amount of pizzazz to the way things look and feel!



Next Launcher 3D


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 6, 2014)

The_Hulkster said:


> The JXD S7800b is a pretty solid device.
> I'm currently selling one, however, I wouldn't if I actually made use of it.


 

Buyer's remorse? I've heard more negative things about that than the G5A, at least, from what I gathered on the Dingoonity forums.


----------



## The_Hulkster (Mar 6, 2014)

the_randomizer said:


> Buyer's remorse? I've heard more negative things about that than the G5A, at least, from what I gathered on the Dingoonity forums.


 
No, no buyers remorse, it's actually a great device.
It works as advertised, which is more than I expected.

Just not using it as much as I thought I would.
Probably due to having an iPad as well.


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 6, 2014)

The_Hulkster said:


> No, no buyers remorse, it's actually a great device.
> It works as advertised, which is more than I expected.
> 
> Just not using it as much as I thought I would.
> Probably due to having an iPad as well.


 

Really? That's good to hear that it's a solid device, contrary to what I initially assumed  What about the AC adapter? I heard they had really crappy soldering and had humming/heating issues? The G5A can be charged via USB though, so I'm kinda torn   Would you personally recommend the S7800?


----------



## The_Hulkster (Mar 6, 2014)

the_randomizer said:


> Really? That's good to hear that it's a solid device, contrary to what I initially assumed  What about the AC adapter? I heard they had really crappy soldering and had humming/heating issues? The G5A can be charged via USB though, so I'm kinda torn  Would you personally recommend the S7800?


 

The AC adapter does get quite warm and it does buzz a little but no issues yet.

I bought it mainly for emulation, which works very well.
N64 is, as previously mentioned in this thread, a bit of a hit and miss.
Other consoles play perfectly.

The rest of the device works just as a regular tablet.
The screen is brilliant, though!

Not sure if you heard, as it's probably not very legal, but it does come with the HappyChick app.
Which is kinda neat


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 6, 2014)

The_Hulkster said:


> The AC adapter does get quite warm and it does buzz a little but no issues yet.
> 
> I bought it mainly for emulation, which works very well.
> N64 is, as previously mentioned in this thread, a bit of a hit and miss.
> ...


 

I know it's definitely a gray market device for sure, and IPS screens are way nice, I don't even know what that app does lol, as you guess, I've very new to Android and tablets as a whole, never owned one in my life ROFL    The only problem is finding a reliable online retailer that doesn't have shipping that takes three weeks    I'm still quite wary on Chinese devices' reliability.


----------



## kristianity77 (Mar 6, 2014)

the_randomizer said:


> Really? That's good to hear that it's a solid device, contrary to what I initially assumed  What about the AC adapter? I heard they had really crappy soldering and had humming/heating issues? The G5A can be charged via USB though, so I'm kinda torn  Would you personally recommend the S7800?


 

I thought I had mentioned but perhaps I forgot to but the device can be charged via a USB port, you just need a cable which costs a couple of quid over here (so a few dollars) 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/5V-2A-USB-C...ader_Chargers_Sync_Cables&hash=item19e74fe0fa

Thats all you need to charge via USB


----------



## The_Hulkster (Mar 6, 2014)

the_randomizer said:


> I know it's definitely a gray market device for sure, and IPS screens are way nice, I don't even know what that app does lol, as you guess, I've very new to Android and tablets as a whole, never owned one in my life ROFL  The only problem is finding a reliable online retailer that doesn't have shipping that takes three weeks  I'm still quite wary on Chinese devices' reliability.


 
LOL, well it was my first Android device as well. It certainly takes some getting used to 
The HappyChick app allows you to download and install paid games and apps for free, without any hassle.

Too bad I JUST sold mine, I would have given you a good deal 
Took about 3-4 week for mine to arrive, so I know what you mean


----------



## The_Hulkster (Mar 6, 2014)

kristianity77 said:


> I thought I had mentioned but perhaps I forgot to but the device can be charged via a USB port, you just need a cable which costs a couple of quid over here (so a few dollars)
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/5V-2A-USB-C...ader_Chargers_Sync_Cables&hash=item19e74fe0fa
> 
> Thats all you need to charge via USB


 
I don't think it can be charged through USB, at least last I checked.


----------



## kristianity77 (Mar 6, 2014)

the_randomizer said:


> I know it's definitely a gray market device for sure, and IPS screens are way nice, I don't even know what that app does lol, as you guess, I've very new to Android and tablets as a whole, never owned one in my life ROFL  The only problem is finding a reliable online retailer that doesn't have shipping that takes three weeks  I'm still quite wary on Chinese devices' reliability.


 

The Hippy chick app basically is an app chucked onto the device at factory which contains emulators.  The problem is, is that they aren;t anywhere near the best emulators that you would choose off your own back.  Is does have a nifty ROM find function though which can be handy if you don't know the places to go to.


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 6, 2014)

The_Hulkster said:


> LOL, well it was my first Android device as well. It certainly takes some getting used to
> The HappyChick app allows you to download and install paid games and apps for free, without any hassle.
> Too bad I JUST sold mine, I would have given you a good deal
> Took about 3-4 week for mine to arrive, so I know what you mean


 
Hey, no worries, it's pretty cheap on DinoDirect and Geekbuying, both have quicker shipment methods, but costs a little more that way  I would use the LegacyROM or whatever firmware Tincore and Skelton wrote as I heard it's better than the stock firmware by far 



kristianity77 said:


> I thought I had mentioned but perhaps I forgot to but the device can be charged via a USB port, you just need a cable which costs a couple of quid over here (so a few dollars)
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/5V-2A-USB-C...ader_Chargers_Sync_Cables&hash=item19e74fe0fa
> 
> Thats all you need to charge via USB


I saw that, but I thought it was more of a hardware limitation the prevented it from being charged via USB 





kristianity77 said:


> The Hippy chick app basically is an app chucked onto the device at factory which contains emulators. The problem is, is that they aren;t anywhere near the best emulators that you would choose off your own back. Is does have a nifty ROM find function though which can be handy if you don't know the places to go to.


I won't use that at all TBH, but install custom firmware and remove all the bloatware as I would like it for the much more improved and up-to-date emulators, as well as Netflix, Chrome, well, the cool stuff you can do on other tablets. 

I also assume the d-pad is good for emulators as well on either this and the G5A?


----------



## kristianity77 (Mar 6, 2014)

The_Hulkster said:


> I don't think it can be charged through USB, at least last I checked.


 

It cant from a USB to the USB port actually on the S7800.  But it can be charged from a USB port to that cable (which is just the same pin as if charging through the AC adapter


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 6, 2014)

kristianity77 said:


> It cant from a USB to the USB port actually on the S7800. But it can be charged from a USB port to that cable (which is just the same pin as if charging through the AC adapter


 

So, that cable would be able to charge the S7800 just fine since it uses the right pin?  How am I to overcome my initial uh, wariness of Chinese electronics?


----------



## The_Hulkster (Mar 6, 2014)

the_randomizer said:


> Hey, no worries, it's pretty cheap on DinoDirect and Geekbuying, both have quicker shipment methods, but costs a little more that way  I would use the LegacyROM or whatever firmware Tincore and Skelton wrote as I heard it's better than the stock firmware by far


I bought it from GeekBuying, with the express delivery option.
DinoDirect is just the same guys, according to forums.
Still took 3-4 weeks, just so you know 

The LegacyROM is great but for basic emulation purposes it's not necessary IMHO.


I saw that, but I thought it was more of a hardware limitation the prevented it from being charged via USB  


kristianity77 said:


> It cant from a USB to the USB port actually on the S7800. But it can be charged from a USB port to that cable (which is just the same pin as if charging through the AC adapter


 
Ah, sorry, thought you meant from USB to USB


----------



## kristianity77 (Mar 6, 2014)

the_randomizer said:


> So, that cable would be able to charge the S7800 just fine since it uses the right pin? How am I to overcome my initial uh, wariness of Chinese electronics?


 

Yes.  The ballache originally is that with older JXD devices you could charge VIA the AC adapter or via the USB port on the device.  On the S7800 however you cannot charge via the USB port.  You can only charge through the AC port.  But this doesnt stop you using that cable and still using USB to charge.

Regarding the wariness of chinese electronics there is nothing you can do really apart from just dive in lol


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 6, 2014)

The_Hulkster said:


> I bought it from GeekBuying, with the express delivery option.
> DinoDirect is just the same guys, according to forums.
> Still took 3-4 weeks, just so you know
> 
> ...


 

What happened to the quote? XD Anyways, I simply would love CFW because it rids the device of all the bloatware, most of which and also helps the partitioning since you don't get 8 GB but only 1.5 from what I heard. I'll need an SD card though.  I only heard bad things from the stock firmware, that's all. The preinstalled emulators themselves aren't that great (outdated), so I'd need to get new ones as well


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Mar 6, 2014)

the_randomizer said:


> With Snes, I highly recommend something like Snes9x EX+ (based off if 1.53) or Snes9x Next (also 1.53, included in RetroArch), as both are reported working perfectly and with perfect audio  I'm very picky about sound (those two emulators, well you know lol) I wish I had a device like that right now, but I don't know when I'll be able to get one, hopefully really soon  I mean, how does the OS run, and how long did the battery last on one charge? And is the AC adapter work without any issues?  I might have my sights set on the G5A


 

On the charge it came with it was at almost 90% and I played with it about 5 hours before it got to 15% and hit me with it's low power warning. 

The screen is fantastic and touch is the most responsive I have used, it feels instant on everything I loaded up.  

Sound of the machine is very clear and loud, screen is bright and high res, power cord (box part) gets a little warm (It's getting a charge next to me as I type this.) but it everything works so far  

I will try out that other SNES emulator here soon, if it does have perfect sound that will fix my complaint with that lol (maybe it will also load my Axelay.) 

I did get a chance to try out Netflix for about 10 minutes before I decided to take a break and charge it up. Was really smooth and I can see myself watching a movie on it. (Only because the sound and the screen is so nice.) 

One thing I did do was to install Avast and and I did notice that I have less than 1GB free of RAM if I am running all the goodies with the animated wall paper and all that jazz.


----------



## kristianity77 (Mar 6, 2014)

the_randomizer said:


> What happened to the quote? XD Anyways, I simply would love CFW because it rids the device of all the bloatware, most of which and also helps the partitioning since you don't get 8 GB but only 1.5 from what I heard. I'll need an SD card though.


 

The 8GB NAND is all present and usable, its just that on stock firmware for some bizarre reason its partitioned and no one really knows why.  You get about 1GB of primary device storage, and the rest is kind of internal SD card storage.  Thats all fine until you hit apps that wont allow you to move them to SD card (which admittedly isnt many these days).

However, custom firmware irons this out by putting all the space in one basket as it were.


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 6, 2014)

Psionic Roshambo said:


> On the charge it came with it was at almost 90% and I played with it about 5 hours before it got to 15% and hit me with it's low power warning.
> 
> The screen is fantastic and touch is the most responsive I have used, it feels instant on everything I loaded up.
> 
> ...


 

Glad to hear that as well  Anyways, are the complaints unsubstantiated then? The touchscreen being unresponsive, the d-pad and analogs being "stiff" as well as the firmware being finicky? IPS panels are indeed freakin sweet though  The cheapest I've seen so far is http://www.geekbuying.com/item/JXD-...ive-Touch-Screen-1280-800-2GB-8GB-318433.html for $150



kristianity77 said:


> The 8GB NAND is all present and usable, its just that on stock firmware for some bizarre reason its partitioned and no one really knows why. You get about 1GB of primary device storage, and the rest is kind of internal SD card storage. Thats all fine until you hit apps that wont allow you to move them to SD card (which admittedly isnt many these days).
> However, custom firmware irons this out by putting all the space in one basket as it were.


Alrighty, CFW it is  Have most the issues people complained about with the S7800 been ironed out then?


----------



## kristianity77 (Mar 6, 2014)

the_randomizer said:


> Glad to hear that as well  Anyways, are the complaints unsubstantiated then? The touchscreen being unresponsive, the d-pad and analogs being "stiff" as well as the firmware being finicky? IPS panels are indeed freakin sweet though  The cheapest I've seen so far is http://www.geekbuying.com/item/JXD-...ive-Touch-Screen-1280-800-2GB-8GB-318433.html for $150
> 
> 
> Alrighty, CFW it is  Have most the issues people complained about with the S7800 been ironed out then?


 


I'm not gonna lie and say they have been ironed out.  Hardware issues are hardware issues after all.  I mean, if you get a dud device then I suppose its just one of them things.  What I would say, is that its made out to be much worse than it is.  Like i said before, Dingoonity seems to be the only place on the entire net for people to bring issues etc which leaves threads full of issues but I think the vast majority of devices are perfectly fine.

The minor issues the device has are mostly fixed by the custom firmwares (like the split memory, opening up overclocking etc) 

If you want, ill even up a video of me using the QWERTY touchscreen typing really fast so you can see that its all well and good


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Mar 6, 2014)

the_randomizer said:


> Glad to hear that as well  Anyways, are the complaints unsubstantiated then? The touchscreen being unresponsive, the d-pad and analogs being "stiff" as well as the firmware being finicky? IPS panels are indeed freakin sweet though  The cheapest I've seen so far is http://www.geekbuying.com/item/JXD-...ive-Touch-Screen-1280-800-2GB-8GB-318433.html for $150
> 
> 
> Alrighty, CFW it is  Have most the issues people complained about with the S7800 been ironed out then?


 

Maybe those issues with the OS being slow or something where from older firmware versions? (Older posts on forums?) But unless I got lucky and got the golden unit I have zero complaints about the OS. 

The sticks are a bit on the stiff side, but I honestly am going to chalk that up to being brand new. I expect that after a good work out with some PS1 or N64 games they will break in just fine. They don't seem to have any of the dead zone issues I had read some people complaining about either (I did see other people say that was caused by the emulator not the device.) 

Yeah I have an 8GB card stuffed in mine for now but I did notice that my internal storage is almost full already (I did play around with Happy Chick a lot... lol) so I probably will jam the CFW on it soon so I don't have to worry about running out of space.


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 6, 2014)

kristianity77 said:


> I'm not gonna lie and say they have been ironed out. Hardware issues are hardware issues after all. I mean, if you get a dud device then I suppose its just one of them things. What I would say, is that its made out to be much worse than it is. Like i said before, Dingoonity seems to be the only place on the entire net for people to bring issues etc which leaves threads full of issues but I think the vast majority of devices are perfectly fine.
> 
> The minor issues the device has are mostly fixed by the custom firmwares (like the split memory, opening up overclocking etc)
> 
> If you want, ill even up a video of me using the QWERTY touchscreen typing really fast so you can see that its all well and good


 

Again, I'm not trying to make it complicated for myself (too late for that ROFL), I just don't want to regret whichever device I end up getting, that's all   The cheapest I've seen so far is on Geekbuying for $150, well, then there's the promo coupon to knock of 10 bucks. I'll just pay for the faster shipping as I don't want to wait a long time to get it  A video? No, that's fine. I just end up being skeptical for some reason.



Psionic Roshambo said:


> Maybe those issues with the OS being slow or something where from older firmware versions? (Older posts on forums?) But unless I got lucky and got the golden unit I have zero complaints about the OS.
> 
> The sticks are a bit on the stiff side, but I honestly am going to chalk that up to being brand new. I expect that after a good work out with some PS1 or N64 games they will break in just fine. They don't seem to have any of the dead zone issues I had read some people complaining about either (I did see other people say that was caused by the emulator not the device.)
> 
> ...



PS1 emulation is very good from what I've seen, as is Snes, Genesis/MD, NES, most consoles except Dreamcast and N64, but those should improve. I don't know what the old firmware was like, I do know it was badly partitioned with 6.5 GB used up, giving the user little headroom for apps.


----------



## The_Hulkster (Mar 6, 2014)

the_randomizer said:


> What happened to the quote? XD Anyways, I simply would love CFW because it rids the device of all the bloatware, most of which and also helps the partitioning since you don't get 8 GB but only 1.5 from what I heard. I'll need an SD card though. I only heard bad things from the stock firmware, that's all. The preinstalled emulators themselves aren't that great (outdated), so I'd need to get new ones as well


 
I just cleared the whole device of my own software downloads and the NAND flash storage comes in at 4 GB available.
There is 1 GB of miscellaneous bloatware like YouTube and some preloaded games like Angry Birds, not much actual bloatware.

The internal storage comes in at 1 GB, with 700 MB available.
An SD card is certainly recommended


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Mar 6, 2014)

the_randomizer said:


> PS1 emulation is very good from what I've seen, as is Snes, Genesis/MD, NES, most consoles except Dreamcast and N64, but those should improve. I don't know what the old firmware was like, I do know it was badly partitioned with 6.5 GB used up, giving the user little headroom for apps.


 

I am going to rip a few of my PS1 games to test out here soon, probably Road Rash and SOTN for starters... I hope it plays those two games perfectly. Just those two games alone can keep me from being bored a very long time.


----------



## kristianity77 (Mar 6, 2014)

Ju





Psionic Roshambo said:


> I am going to rip a few of my PS1 games to test out here soon, probably Road Rash and SOTN for starters... I hope it plays those two games perfectly. Just those two games alone can keep me from being bored a very long time.


 
Just make sure you get EPSXE.  Dont try anything else its just not worth it.  Its a paid app on the store but well...you know the drill lol


----------



## kristianity77 (Mar 6, 2014)

Yes, I was this bored!!!


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 6, 2014)

Psionic Roshambo said:


> I am going to rip a few of my PS1 games to test out here soon, probably Road Rash and SOTN for starters... I hope it plays those two games perfectly. Just those two games alone can keep me from being bored a very long time.


 

ePSXe is a very solid emulator, you should be set!



kristianity77 said:


> Yes, I was this bored!!!




Well, okay, I wasn't trying to doubt anyone lol


----------



## The_Hulkster (Mar 6, 2014)

kristianity77 said:


> Yes, I was this bored!!!


 
Haha, that was brilliant!

I'm actually starting to regret that I sold the device, as I'm clearing it..


----------



## kristianity77 (Mar 6, 2014)

And apparently, amazingly, it seems JXD have decided to say they are going to release updated firmware also, which is without doubt good news!


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 6, 2014)

kristianity77 said:


> And apparently, amazingly, it seems JXD have decided to say they are going to release updated firmware also, which is without doubt good news!


 

WHOA! That was unexpected, is that on the JXD thread on the Dingoonity forums?  Crap, now I'm really torn between the two


----------



## kristianity77 (Mar 6, 2014)

the_randomizer said:


> WHOA! That was unexpected, is that on the JXD thread on the Dingoonity forums? Crap, now I'm really torn between the two


 

Yeah Dingoonity, JXD part, Webclaw thread.  That comment has come from Skelton, one of the main guys who seems to know his stuff and has made custom firmwares for multiple JXD devices in the past.


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 6, 2014)

kristianity77 said:


> Yeah Dingoonity, JXD part, Webclaw thread. That comment has come from Skelton, one of the main guys who seems to know his stuff and has made custom firmwares for multiple JXD devices in the past.


 

Yep, just say that, WebClaw looks kinda down as people who downloaded his CFW aren't showing appreciation that much.


----------



## kristianity77 (Mar 6, 2014)

the_randomizer said:


> Yep, just say that, WebClaw looks kinda down as people who downloaded his CFW aren't showing appreciation that much.


 

Thats always the way it goes.  But again it shows you that the numbers are fudged.  If he is saying the over 6000 have downloaded his firmware, and you've got what 15-20 people in that thread that have issues, then there must be 5980 people who are sat happily playing on a device with no issues.  Thats my logic anyway


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 6, 2014)

kristianity77 said:


> Thats always the way it goes. But again it shows you that the numbers are fudged. If he is saying the over 6000 have downloaded his firmware, and you've got what 15-20 people in that thread that have issues, then there must be 5980 people who are sat happily playing on a device with no issues. Thats my logic anyway


 
Then, there really shouldn't be any major issues, when I get either product..?


----------



## mrtofu (Mar 6, 2014)

deleted


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 6, 2014)

WatchGintama said:


> I just ordered the S7800b from geekbuying. Fingers crossed.


 

Again, the device looks pretty sweet and ergonomic, and the IPS screen is another nice addition, install it with CFW and I should be golden, gonna be a while, might need to way a paycheck or so before I can get one  (not for the amount, but to feel better about it lol)


----------



## kristianity77 (Mar 6, 2014)

How did you find SOTN and Road Rash?

EDIT:

Bloody quoting isn't working correctly...again!


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 6, 2014)

kristianity77 said:


> How did you find SOTN and Road Rash?
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> Bloody quoting isn't working correctly...again!


 
It happens. The quoting system is jacked up as it is lol. I hope that whichever I get doesn't break down after a few months, but lasts at least a year


----------



## kristianity77 (Mar 6, 2014)

the_randomizer said:


> Finding the games/ISO images for that, isn't uh, well, anyways, I hope that whichever I get doesn't break down after a few months, but lasts at least a year


 


No i didn't mean how did you find them as in where.  I meant how did you find them in terms of how they worked in EPSXE lol  And i was quoting Roshambo but the bloody thing didnt work lol


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 6, 2014)

kristianity77 said:


> No i didn't mean how did you find them as in where. I meant how did you find them in terms of how they worked in EPSXE lol And i was quoting Roshambo but the bloody thing didnt work lol


Derp. My bad   Fixed last post


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Mar 6, 2014)

Sort of an update to my earlier post, I tried 4 of my favorite PS1 games and all of them worked fantastically in ePSXe. 

(SOTN, Road Rash, King's Field, Crash Bandicoot 1.) probably wont try too many more as I am too lazy to keep digging out my old PS1 games and rip them and do the work lol but those will keep me happy for a long time. 

For SNES I found a fantastic emulator called SuperGNES, omg it downloads covers and has built in cheats!!! Flawless sound and fantastic all around.

Working on finding a better Genesis emulator now, seems to be a lot of difference of opinion on that one. 

If anyone does get a JXD the emulators that come with the device are nice but there are better ones out so you should probably find those. 

Pretty much the only emulator I haven't replaced so far is the Genesis (Mega Drive) one and I probably will find something I like better today, as soon as I get it back from my wife... I think she likes it too.


----------



## kristianity77 (Mar 6, 2014)

Psionic Roshambo said:


> Sort of an update to my earlier post, I tried 4 of my favorite PS1 games and all of them worked fantastically in ePSXe.
> 
> (SOTN, Road Rash, King's Field, Crash Bandicoot 1.) probably wont try too many more as I am too lazy to keep digging out my old PS1 games and rip them and do the work lol but those will keep me happy for a long time.
> 
> ...


 


Honestly SuperGNES (apart from the nice interface with the boxarts) really isn't very good.  You should at least try the one we mentioned in Snes9x Ex+ (its free on the store anyway)  it really is THE best emulator, and by some margin.  Its pretty much 100 percent perfect emulation.


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 6, 2014)

kristianity77 said:


> Honestly SuperGNES (apart from the nice interface with the boxarts) really isn't very good. You should at least try the one we mentioned in Snes9x Ex+ (its free on the store anyway) it really is THE best emulator, and by some margin. Its pretty much 100 percent perfect emulation.


 


This. SuperGnes doesn't say what version it's based off of, I just heard a sample of how the sound emulation, trust me, it ain't close to 1.53 at all  Not trying to grasp at straws here, but  help educate and let people know that Snes9x EX+ is free and has prefect audio


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Mar 6, 2014)

kristianity77 said:


> Honestly SuperGNES (apart from the nice interface with the boxarts) really isn't very good. You should at least try the one we mentioned in Snes9x Ex+ (its free on the store anyway) it really is THE best emulator, and by some margin. Its pretty much 100 percent perfect emulation.


 

I will give it a try, no reason I can't have both  besides free is awesome!!! lol

I have a recommendation for a system optimizer that free'd up about 300MB's of RAM and cleaned some of the crap that auto starts that I couldn't read (some Chinese advertisement thing...) It was also free from the Google play store and it worked better than than that Kill Ap thing. I just wish I could remember the exact name... Wife still clutching on to my toy!!! lol (May need to get another one.)


Edit: ES Task Manager it is fantastic and free and can do all kinds of stuff.


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 6, 2014)

Psionic Roshambo said:


> I will give it a try, no reason I can't have both  besides free is awesome!!! lol
> 
> I have a recommendation for a system optimizer that free'd up about 300MB's of RAM and cleaned some of the crap that auto starts that I couldn't read (some Chinese advertisement thing...) It was also free from the Google play store and it worked better than than that Kill Ap thing. I just wish I could remember the exact name... Wife still clutching on to my toy!!! lol (May need to get another one.)


 

The S7800 is looking more and more appealing TBH


----------



## kristianity77 (Mar 6, 2014)

This is what Snes9xEx+ sounds like


This is what SuperGNES will sound like

Listen for the bats and the thunder about 30 seconds into both

Things like this unless you use the best emulator will be commonplace. Dont settle for second best


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 6, 2014)

Wow, that second video sounds horrible!  My guess is that it's either Zsnes (which is sorely outdated and has a horrible S-SMP core), or Snes9x prior to version 1.52.  Pretty much this, Snes9x EX/Snes9x Next is the way to go.


----------



## kristianity77 (Mar 6, 2014)

the_randomizer said:


> Wow, that second video sounds horrible!  My guess is that it's either Zsnes (which is sorely outdated and has a horrible S-SMP core), or Snes9x prior to version 1.52.


 

I think anything prior to Snes9x 1.53 (and my favourite PC Snes emulator SNESGT) all have the same issues with sound.  It was actually SNESGT that got it right, quite a ways before Snes9x did but unfortunately SNESGT remained totally unknown really and unused which was a shame.


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Mar 6, 2014)

the_randomizer said:


> The S7800 is looking more and more appealing TBH


 

The other machine you are looking at, the largest downside I can see to is is that 1GB of RAM, other than that one thing they have some trade off's. I think the other one looks more ergonomic but the JXD seems perfectly fine for my meaty mitts (It's actually more comfy to hold than the Wii-U controller, probably because it's lighter?) 

That RAM thing though could be a pain in the butt, in the future.


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 6, 2014)

kristianity77 said:


> I think anything prior to Snes9x 1.53 (and my favourite PC Snes emulator SNESGT) all have the same issues with sound. It was actually SNESGT that got it right, quite a ways before Snes9x did but unfortunately SNESGT remained totally unknown really and unused which was a shame.


 

1.52 is when the new core was implemented (Snes9x GX on Wii didn't have it for a while), but 1.53 fixed a few major bugs that 1.52 didn't resolve, 1.51 sounds like garbage, and 1.43, well, you get the idea lol. SnesGT is a very good emulator, it too had an awesome sound core, but I haven't seen any updates for it in quite a while. The true way to test Snes9x accuracy is Lavos' scream in Chrono Trigger, Bsnes and Snes9x are the only ones to get it right 



Psionic Roshambo said:


> The other machine you are looking at, the largest downside I can see to is is that 1GB of RAM, other than that one thing they have some trade off's. I think the other one looks more ergonomic but the JXD seems perfectly fine for my meaty mitts (It's actually more comfy to hold than the Wii-U controller, probably because it's lighter?)
> 
> That RAM thing though could be a pain in the butt, in the future.


I was told that the 1 GB difference is marginal at best and doesn't have that much of an impact


----------



## kristianity77 (Mar 6, 2014)

Psionic Roshambo said:


> I will give it a try, no reason I can't have both  besides free is awesome!!! lol
> 
> I have a recommendation for a system optimizer that free'd up about 300MB's of RAM and cleaned some of the crap that auto starts that I couldn't read (some Chinese advertisement thing...) It was also free from the Google play store and it worked better than than that Kill Ap thing. I just wish I could remember the exact name... Wife still clutching on to my toy!!! lol (May need to get another one.)


 

Honestly, you never ever have to use a task killer on this.  You might think that freeing up 300mb of ram is doing you a favour but in effect, it really isnt.  You'll never ever have ram issues with this device I promise you.  All your doing is draining the battery quicker.  Having bits of a program sitting in RAM isn't doing anything at all except making it load quicker next time you use it, which is less time thrashing the CPU to open programs.


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 6, 2014)

kristianity77 said:


> Honestly, you never ever have to use a task killer on this. You might think that freeing up 300mb of ram is doing you a favour but in effect, it really isnt. You'll never ever have ram issues with this device I promise you. All your doing is draining the battery quicker. Having bits of a program sitting in RAM isn't doing anything at all except making it load quicker next time you use it, which is less time thrashing the CPU to open programs.


 

Either way, Android will take some getting used to, I'm not familiar with it at all, but it can't be that hard to get used too  Emulation will be the primary purpose, but other tasks will be done with it too


----------



## kristianity77 (Mar 6, 2014)

I'd mentioned before somewhere that even though the S7800 has 2gb of RAM compared to the 1GB in the G5a, in reality, it makes absolutely sod all difference.  Ive not once since I had this device dipped into the 2nd GB of memory that I have according to an app that shows live stats.  The most I've ever had it take up in one go is about 700mb, and thats with pretty much everything having been opened and closed (no task killer).

Android actually has a very decent memory management feature going on in the background.  Its probably in all fairness way better than what you get with Windows, and people dont rush to clear cache every 5 minutes on that do they


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 6, 2014)

kristianity77 said:


> I'd mentioned before somewhere that even though the S7800 has 2gb of RAM compared to the 1GB in the G5a, in reality, it makes absolutely sod all difference. Ive not once since I had this device dipped into the 2nd GB of memory that I have according to an app that shows live stats. The most I've ever had it take up in one go is about 700mb, and thats with pretty much everything having been opened and closed (no task killer).
> 
> Android actually has a very decent memory management feature going on in the background. Its probably in all fairness way better than what you get with Windows, and people dont rush to clear cache every 5 minutes on that do they


 

So for emulators:

Snes - Snes9x EX+ or Snes9x Next in RetroArch (unconventional GUI, meh, don't care lol)
PS1 - ePSXe 1.9.0
Genesis - MD.emu or Genesis Plus in RetroArch (one of the most accurate MD/Genesis emulators)
NES - Not sure
GBA - Might need suggestions for that too, probably RetroArch VBA Next
N64....
Crap...yeah, I don't know what the other recommend emulators are (as in top of the line for other consoles) 

But the device you have now, the S7800, has been fairly reliable/stable?


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Mar 6, 2014)

Ok maybe some one can give me a hand... lol On the upper left hand side of the screen there is a notification bad? where you slide down and you can see what is going on.

On my JXD it has some odd chinese writing that pops up and it just loads what looks like an add for an app? I can't read any of it and I would like to stop seeing it... lol

Is there a way to stop it? (Is it an SMS thing?)


----------



## kristianity77 (Mar 6, 2014)

the_randomizer said:


> So for emulators:
> 
> Snes - Snes9x EX+ or Snes9x Next in RetroArch (unconventional GUI, meh, don't care lol)
> PS1 - ePSXe 1.9.0
> ...


 


Nes - Nes.emu
GBA - GBA.emu
N64 - I couldnt really find anything that worked as well as I liked, but Mupen64 seemed like the best of a bad bunch.
Snes - Snes9x Ex+
Neo Geo - Neo.emu
PC Engine - PCE.emu
PS1 - epsxe 1.9
DS - Drastic

To be honest, the entire .EMU series of emulators by Robert Broglia are just hands down the best. All the interfaces are identical and hes just starting to implement graphical filters into all his emulators (which admittedly are not working yet for the Mali400 GPU which is what is in the device - but it will do) which give you video filters to sharpen the graphics (i think its H2QL or something - you get them in the PC  SNES9x anyway)


----------



## kristianity77 (Mar 6, 2014)

Psionic Roshambo said:


> Ok maybe some one can give me a hand... lol On the upper right hand side of the screen there is a notification bad? where you slide down and you can see what is going on.
> 
> On my JXD it has some odd chinese writing that pops up and it just loads what looks like an add for an app? I can't read any of it and I would like to stop seeing it... lol
> 
> Is there a way to stop it? (Is it an SMS thing?)


 

Thats most likely your Happy Chick app or whatever its called.

This is why, when you start to get more familiar with the device, you'll want to look into the Custom Firmwares, they get rid of all the bloatware so stuff like that doesn't happen.


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 6, 2014)

kristianity77 said:


> Nes - Nes.emu
> GBA - GBA.emu
> N64 - I couldnt really find anything that worked as well as I liked, but Mupen64 seemed like the best of a bad bunch.
> Snes - Snes9x Ex+
> ...


 

Thanks for the heads up!  Doesn't the filtering make them run slower though?


----------



## kristianity77 (Mar 6, 2014)

the_randomizer said:


> Thanks for the heads up! Doesn't the filtering make them run slower though?


 

It probably would do on an older device, but it will still run smooth on this.

You can get an app called SetCPU if you want to get more technical, which is basically an app to control the CPU speed of your device.  I use this on mine all the time.  Basically you find that some emulators will still run perfectly if you slow the device down to 25% of its capacity.  So yeah, there is a lot of headroom left in these devices


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 6, 2014)

kristianity77 said:


> It probably would do on an older device, but it will still run smooth on this.
> 
> You can get an app called SetCPU if you want to get more technical, which is basically an app to control the CPU speed of your device. I use this on mine all the time. Basically you find that some emulators will still run perfectly if you slow the device down to 25% of its capacity. So yeah, there is a lot of headroom left in these devices


 

Dang, didn't know that they were THAT powerful or capable, nice!


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Mar 6, 2014)

kristianity77 said:


> Thats most likely your Happy Chick app or whatever its called.
> 
> This is why, when you start to get more familiar with the device, you'll want to look into the Custom Firmwares, they get rid of all the bloatware so stuff like that doesn't happen.


 

Yeah that alone makes me want to do CFW ASAP, if I open them to look at them the best thing I can come up with is it is some sort of phone sex thing... Spam I can recognize in any language lol

The worst part of it is to clear it out of the notification area you must open it, but once open it is a pain to get out of since none of it is in English.

Happy Chick... lol your probably right about that being the culprit.

Edit: The reason I say phone sex thing is the pictures of half naked Asian women... well I assume women (they all look like they are 12 to me...) and the app it tries to install says "This may cost you money" lol


----------



## kristianity77 (Mar 6, 2014)

the_randomizer said:


> Dang, didn't know that they were THAT powerful or capable, nice!


 

You couldnt run filters on anything past 16 bit though admittedly.  If someone managed to incorporate it into the PSX emu or Drastic or PPSSPP, that would bring it to its knees lol  But yeah, any console up to the SNES, GBA and Neo Geo, will run the filters nicely when propely implemented.


----------



## kristianity77 (Mar 6, 2014)

Psionic Roshambo said:


> Yeah that alone makes me want to do CFW ASAP, if I open them to look at them the best thing I can come up with is it is some sort of phone sex thing... Spam I can recognize in any language lol
> 
> The worst part of it is to clear it out of the notification area you must open it, but once open it is a pain to get out of since none of it is in English.
> 
> Happy Chick... lol your probably right about that being the culprit.


 

Because I never stayed on stock firmware for more than about 10 minutes after getting my device im not sure if Happy Chick can be uninstalled or not?  Is it not in the Apps part of settings?  If not, then you can probably still disable the app if not delete it, which will stop all that happening.


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 6, 2014)

kristianity77 said:


> You couldnt run filters on anything past 16 bit though admittedly. If someone managed to incorporate it into the PSX emu or Drastic or PPSSPP, that would bring it to its knees lol But yeah, any console up to the SNES, GBA and Neo Geo, will run the filters nicely when propely implemented.


 

GBA is another console that mobile gaming devices seem to struggle with, but I bet that too runs full speed (emulators seem to have a bilinear filter by default).  Yeah, PSX, that requires a decent amount of GPU power when you upscale native res to 720 or 1080


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Mar 6, 2014)

kristianity77 said:


> Because I never stayed on stock firmware for more than about 10 minutes after getting my device im not sure if Happy Chick can be uninstalled or not? Is it not in the Apps part of settings? If not, then you can probably still disable the app if not delete it, which will stop all that happening.


 

That's the odd thing... nothing in the tasks currently running I can see would cause that and I disabled the auto start on Happy Chick. Do I need to reboot for changes to take effect ALA Windows? lol

Edit: Screw it I am doing the CFW now.... Wish me luck!!! lol


----------



## kristianity77 (Mar 6, 2014)

the_randomizer said:


> GBA is another console that mobile gaming devices seem to struggle with, but I bet that too runs full speed (emulators seem to have a bilinear filter by default). Yeah, PSX, that requires a decent amount of GPU power when you upscale native res to 720 or 1080


 

GBA runs like a dream but I know what you mean.  I could never get it working nicely on PSP.  

To be honest, Im still finding now apps and games which I cant believe run as well as they do.  I saw this yesterday on youtube by accident and tried it for myself, and it runs at the full 60fps, in 1280x800 (native res) with 16x AA on top as well.



I needed a 2 grand PC to run this like that back in 2000 or so!


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 6, 2014)

kristianity77 said:


> GBA runs like a dream but I know what you mean. I could never get it working nicely on PSP.
> 
> To be honest, Im still finding now apps and games which I cant believe run as well as they do. I saw this yesterday on youtube by accident and tried it for myself, and it runs at the full 60fps, in 1280x800 (native res) with 16x AA on top as well.
> 
> ...





Dayum that's awesome, and the resolution is pretty good too, 720p, so that would  make emulators, movies, just about anything look awesome!


----------



## kristianity77 (Mar 6, 2014)

Psionic Roshambo said:


> That's the odd thing... nothing in the tasks currently running I can see would cause that and I disabled the auto start on Happy Chick. Do I need to reboot for changes to take effect ALA Windows? lol
> 
> Edit: Screw it I am doing the CFW now.... Wish me luck!!! lol


 


The CFW install is a doddle.  The actual hardest part is getting the drivers onto windows believe it or not.

But yes, its much better to go CFW.  Personally im using Webclaws, as that clears out the most rubbish from the device and seems (on my device anyway) to be rock stable.


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 6, 2014)

kristianity77 said:


> The CFW install is a doddle. The actual hardest part is getting the drivers onto windows believe it or not.
> 
> But yes, its much better to go CFW. Personally im using Webclaws, as that clears out the most rubbish from the device and seems (on my device anyway) to be rock stable.


 

Wait, so, the drivers are pain to install? How do you install them on Windows 7? Does that mean that if I get an S7800, I'm SOL?  Damn...I hope not.


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Mar 6, 2014)

kristianity77 said:


> The CFW install is a doddle. The actual hardest part is getting the drivers onto windows believe it or not.
> 
> But yes, its much better to go CFW. Personally im using Webclaws, as that clears out the most rubbish from the device and seems (on my device anyway) to be rock stable.


 

One quick question before I dive in, I downloaded this one is it any good? I was actually planning on using the 1.6Ghz core until I got the device but it runs so well at 1.4Ghz I don't see any reason to run it higher right now.

Edit: derp... lol

http://boards.dingoonity.org/jxd-devices/s7800b-supercharged-v2-0-oc-reparted-ext2int-cwm-mrktfix/


----------



## kristianity77 (Mar 6, 2014)

the_randomizer said:


> Wait, so, the drivers are pain to install? How do you install them on Windows 7? Does that mean that if I get an S7800, I'm SOL? Damn...I hope not.


 

Ive got Windows 7 and they do install its just a bit finicky.  It was definitely a lot easier on XP!  All the software you need is on the thread.  When you connect the S7800 to your PC, it picks it up but never as what it shouyld be.  So as long as your ok manually installing drivers then you'll be fine.


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 6, 2014)

kristianity77 said:


> Ive got Windows 7 and they do install its just a bit finicky. It was definitely a lot easier on XP! All the software you need is on the thread. When you connect the S7800 to your PC, it picks it up but never as what it shouyld be. So as long as your ok manually installing drivers then you'll be fine.


 

Unfortunately, I don't have XP, or any way to access it, I just hope I don't get screwed over lol.


----------



## kristianity77 (Mar 6, 2014)

Psionic Roshambo said:


> One quick question before I dive in, I downloaded this one is it any good? I was actually planning on using the 1.6Ghz core until I got the device but it runs so well at 1.4Ghz I don't see any reason to run it higher right now.
> 
> Edit: derp... lol
> 
> http://boards.dingoonity.org/jxd-devices/s7800b-supercharged-v2-0-oc-reparted-ext2int-cwm-mrktfix/


 
That one is fine and its the firmware I used right off the bat.  But then I went to the Webclaws ones instead as it offers a couple of fixed that the supercharged one doesnt. Webclaws one also takes off more bloatware than the Superhcharged one also.


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Mar 6, 2014)

kristianity77 said:


> That one is fine and its the firmware I used right off the bat. But then I went to the Webclaws ones instead as it offers a couple of fixed that the supercharged one doesnt. Webclaws one also takes off more bloatware than the Superhcharged one also.


 

Thank you so I should use the webclaws? (have to find it lol)


----------



## kristianity77 (Mar 6, 2014)

the_randomizer said:


> Unfortunately, I don't have XP, or any way to access it, I just hope I don't get screwed over lol.


 

If your on Win 7 like I am it does work, its just slightly more a pain in the ass. There is a thread on there actually where I needed help on win 7 so if you do get stuck, then look in here:

http://boards.dingoonity.org/jxd-devices/help!!-crashed-s7800/

start looking from about half way down


----------



## kristianity77 (Mar 6, 2014)

Psionic Roshambo said:


> Thank you so I should use the webclaws? (have to find it lol)


 

Yes, Webclaws is the better option, found here

http://boards.dingoonity.org/jxd-devices/s7800b-1-6ghz-(tweaked)-minimal-firmware-wfixes-(by-jxd)/


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 6, 2014)

kristianity77 said:


> If your on Win 7 like I am it does work, its just slightly more a pain in the ass. There is a thread on there actually where I needed help on win 7 so if you do get stuck, then look in here:
> 
> http://boards.dingoonity.org/jxd-devices/help!!-crashed-s7800/
> 
> start looking from about half way down


 

Double damn, it sounds like a real PITA, and will probably get screwed, maybe I should stick with the G5A after all, if it's gonna be a pain on Windows 7....  How do I even know that I'll get this thing working?


----------



## kristianity77 (Mar 6, 2014)

the_randomizer said:


> Double damn, it sounds like a real PITA, and will probably get screwed, maybe I should stick with the G5A after all, if it's gonna be a pain....


 

Its not, its really easy.  The problem I had is that I had forgotten that there is a time window from connecting the device to the PC and the time in which you have to install the drivers (basically you get 2 minutes before the device leaves the programming mode)  

I had forgotten this and would connect the device up, piss around for a bit then try install the drivers and it wasnt seeing the device.  I needed that fact pointing out to me as per thread and then I was OK again lol


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 6, 2014)

kristianity77 said:


> Its not, its really easy. The problem I had is that I had forgotten that there is a time window from connecting the device to the PC and the time in which you have to install the drivers (basically you get 2 minutes before the device leaves the programming mode)
> 
> I had forgotten this and would connect the device up, piss around for a bit then try install the drivers and it wasnt seeing the device. I needed that fact pointing out to me as per thread and then I was OK again lol


 

So how do I do it? Some button combo to connect it, then install the drivers? Ugh. Bollocks. But if I missed that window, do you get another chance to enter programming mode or will it lock you out after that? I hope the time it takes to install doesn't exceed the two-minute window.


----------



## kristianity77 (Mar 6, 2014)

the_randomizer said:


> So how do I do it? Some button combo to connect it, then install the drivers? Ugh. Bollocks. But if I missed that window, do you get another chance to enter programming mode or will it lock you out after that? I hope the time it takes to install doesn't exceed the two-minute window.


 

Yeah you get another chance if you miss it. You just disconnect, and try again. But at first I had forgotten this part and just kept trying and trying.

Like any android device on the market, there is a button combo when you turn the device on which turns on a kind of "safe mode" as youd say in windows. On this device you push power on, then press volume up to bring up safe mode (its actually known as recovery mode i believe)

This is the point where you connect it to a PC and within two minutes, install the drivers. If you dont do it within two minutes, nothing physically changes on the device (as in its still in the safe mode) but the programming part switches off. This is where I got stuck, I had forgotten that that part switches off.

all you need to do if this happens is start from square one again


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 6, 2014)

kristianity77 said:


> Yeah you get another chance if you miss it. You just disconnect, and try again. But at first I had forgotten this part and just kept trying and trying.
> 
> Like any android device on the market, there is a button combo when you turn the device on which turns on a kind of "safe mode" as youd say in windows. On this device you push power on, then press volume up to bring up safe mode (its actually known as recovery mode i believe)
> 
> ...


 

All right, then I take back what I said about changing my mind  I guess it's no surprise, as Windows typically doesn't  have support for this kind of hardware.


----------



## kristianity77 (Mar 6, 2014)

To be fair, I believe the process of doing CFW on any android device is pretty much the same method of installing device drivers etc.  So if you wanted to do it on a g5a, your gonna have to do exactly the same thing as it runs off more or less the same chipset


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 6, 2014)

kristianity77 said:


> To be fair, I believe the process of doing CFW on any android device is pretty much the same method of installing device drivers etc. So if you wanted to do it on a g5a, your gonna have to do exactly the same thing as it runs off more or less the same chipset


 

Gotcha, and what I've gathered so far, the S7800 doesn't seem nearly as bad as a handful of people made it seem (mostly hardware issues and so on)  Too bad I haven't seen it cheaper than 150 dollars yet. Amazon has them too, but they're even more pricey.  eBay is even more expensive.


----------



## kristianity77 (Mar 6, 2014)

the_randomizer said:


> Gotcha, and what I've gathered so far, the S7800 doesn't seem nearly as bad as a handful of people made it seem (mostly hardware issues and so on)  Too bad I haven't seen it cheaper than 150 dollars yet. Amazon has them too, but they're even more pricey.


 

The thing with Amazon aswell (especially over here in the UK)  is they are not fulfilled by Amazon, they are just the same guyd over in China, selling them on Amazon.  So your no better off really.  

You should be glad they are only $150.  I paid the equivalent of $230 for mine only about 6 weeks ago, but then I suppose if i have issues, mine only goes back to the supplier in the UK and I dont have to deal with China.


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 6, 2014)

kristianity77 said:


> The thing with Amazon aswell (especially over here in the UK) is they are not fulfilled by Amazon, they are just the same guyd over in China, selling them on Amazon. So your no better off really.
> 
> You should be glad they are only $150. I paid the equivalent of $230 for mine only about 6 weeks ago, but then I suppose if i have issues, mine only goes back to the supplier in the UK and I dont have to deal with China.


 

Uh...never mind then. Didn't mean to complain   I'll get it from Geekbuying, they have a very high rating.


----------



## kristianity77 (Mar 6, 2014)

the_randomizer said:


> Uh...never mind then. Didn't mean to complain   I'll get it from Geekbuying, they have a very high rating.


 

You wont go wrong with Geekbuying.  They claim as well to physically test every one before they go out the door.  Hence why sometimes they come fully charged out of the box.


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 6, 2014)

kristianity77 said:


> You wont go wrong with Geekbuying. They claim as well to physically test every one before they go out the door. Hence why sometimes they come fully charged out of the box.


 

Yeah, I checked out reseller ratings, it has an average of 9.0, so yeah, and that's good that they actually test them, I'll go through them for sure


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Mar 6, 2014)

the_randomizer said:


> So how do I do it? Some button combo to connect it, then install the drivers? Ugh. Bollocks. But if I missed that window, do you get another chance to enter programming mode or will it lock you out after that? I hope the time it takes to install doesn't exceed the two-minute window.


 

When you do get one, this might help you in the future lol

http://blog.geekbuying.com/index.ph...installation-tool-download-here/#.Uxiw3_ldWSp


----------



## kristianity77 (Mar 6, 2014)

Psionic Roshambo said:


> When you do get one, this might help you in the future lol
> 
> http://blog.geekbuying.com/index.ph...installation-tool-download-here/#.Uxiw3_ldWSp


 

Did that work for you on Win 7?  If so, I bloody wish I had found that last week lol


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 6, 2014)

Psionic Roshambo said:


> When you do get one, this might help you in the future lol
> 
> http://blog.geekbuying.com/index.ph...installation-tool-download-here/#.Uxiw3_ldWSp


 

Is that the same as the CFW or do I install that after I install the drivers?  So I install the hardware drivers, then the CFW...?


----------



## kristianity77 (Mar 6, 2014)

the_randomizer said:


> Is that the same as the CFW or do I install that after I install the drivers? So I install the hardware drivers, then the CFW...?


 

Looks to me like a pre install of drivers.  So technically, when you connect the S7800 for the first time, as long as you have this package installed, it will autodetect it and away you go.


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 6, 2014)

kristianity77 said:


> Looks to me like a pre install of drivers. So technically, when you connect the S7800 for the first time, as long as you have this package installed, it will autodetect it and away you go.


 

So that's a yes, then. First this, then Webclaw's CFW  Gotcha.


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Mar 6, 2014)

kristianity77 said:


> Did that work for you on Win 7? If so, I bloody wish I had found that last week lol


 

Worked like a charm, was kinda slow it took like 2 minutes to do it's thing but smooth as silk lol (Window 7 64 bit)

I went with the Super Charged firmware for now just to check it out. Doing the final thing now 5 minutes stuff asking for Super user  (following the instructions lol)


----------



## kristianity77 (Mar 6, 2014)

Psionic Roshambo said:


> Worked like a charm, was kinda slow it took like 2 minutes to do it's thing but smooth as silk lol (Window 7 64 bit)
> 
> I went with the Super Charged firmware for now just to check it out. Doing the final thing now 5 minutes stuff asking for Super user (following the instructions lol)


 

Thats the thing, once youve done one CFW, then switching between others is a total piece of cake and a 10 minute job.


----------



## kristianity77 (Mar 6, 2014)

And right on cue, we have a new Webclaws firmware!

EDIT:

Nope, just me getting too excited, but looks like one is incoming


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Mar 6, 2014)

kristianity77 said:


> Thats the thing, once youve done one CFW, then switching between others is a total piece of cake and a 10 minute job.


 

Yeah the 2.2 something update was super easy to do and I didn't even need to connect it to my PC!!! lol much better, now to re-install all my goodies


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 6, 2014)

kristianity77 said:


> And right on cue, we have a new Webclaws firmware!
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> Nope, just me getting too excited, but looks like one is incoming


 

Say what?!! Awesome!! I didn't even notice that lol!





Psionic Roshambo said:


> Yeah the 2.2 something update was super easy to do and I didn't even need to connect it to my PC!!! lol much better, now to re-install all my goodies


 
This is getting more awesome by the minute


----------



## mrtofu (Mar 6, 2014)

deleted


----------



## kristianity77 (Mar 6, 2014)

I see Webclaw 2.0 is up!!!  Nice, gonna give it a try, see if it fixes any of my last remaining issues


----------



## kristianity77 (Mar 6, 2014)

WatchGintama said:


> I'm trying to cancel my JXD S7800b order. I really want Mario Kart 8 so I'll have to get a Wii U too. I don't want both.
> 
> I going to have to think about this some more.


 

Personally, I'd never buy a console for just one game but thats me.  Surely if you'd really wanted a Wii U you'd of gotten one by now.  

You can play 4 different versions of Mario Kart on the S7800...


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 7, 2014)

kristianity77 said:


> Personally, I'd never buy a console for just one game but thats me. Surely if you'd really wanted a Wii U you'd of gotten one by now.
> 
> You can play 4 different versions of Mario Kart on the S7800...


 

The game looks pretty sick though, and the 2.0 firmware is out now? Good, let me know how it works, I'll download it just in case: P


----------



## kristianity77 (Mar 7, 2014)

the_randomizer said:


> The game looks pretty sick though, and the 2.0 firmware is out now? Good, let me know how it works, I'll download it just in case: P


 

Yeah the new 2.0 firmware hasnt fixed the slight issues I have so im going to roll back his previous for now lol


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 7, 2014)

kristianity77 said:


> Yeah the new 2.0 firmware hasnt fixed the slight issues I have so im going to roll back his previous for now lol


 

Ugh...really? You mean with HDMI output not being smooth? Damn, I just deleted the old firmware from my HDD and have part of the 2.0 FW downloaded so far.  Can I still use it since I don't plan on using HDMI out, or will every app have the screen tearing/lower FPS issues?


----------



## kristianity77 (Mar 7, 2014)

the_randomizer said:


> Ugh...really? You mean with HDMI output not being smooth? Damn, I just deleted the old firmware from my HDD and have part of the 2.0 FW downloaded so far.  Can I still use it since I don't plan on using HDMI out, or will every app have the screen tearing/lower FPS issues?


 

Oh yeah if you have no intention of not using HDMI then the new firmware is the way to go as Im told it fixes a couple of video playback issues (Ive never used mine to play videos so I wouldnt know what they were)


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 7, 2014)

kristianity77 said:


> Oh yeah if you have no intention of not using HDMI then the new firmware is the way to go as Im told it fixes a couple of video playback issues (Ive never used mine to play videos so I wouldnt know what they were)


 

Oh good, as it's almost halfway done downloading, the only thing I have hooked up in HDMI is my Wii U, to my PC monitor (and it looks nice too)  I hope that he gets more credit for at least trying his darnedest to do what JDX refuses to do


----------



## kristianity77 (Mar 7, 2014)

the_randomizer said:


> Oh good, as it's almost halfway done downloading, the only thing I have hooked up in HDMI is my Wii U, to my PC monitor (and it looks nice too)  I hope that he gets more credit for at least trying his darnedest to do what JDX refuses to do


 

I really wanted to use the HDMI from this device.  But the problem seems to be that when you plug a HDMI cable in, i cuts the performance in half.  So frame rates drop both on the tablet screen and the TC screen, making it pretty much worthless.  Problem is its not a performance issue, its a driver issue somewhere along the lines and Webclaw I believe thought he had solved it.


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 7, 2014)

kristianity77 said:


> I really wanted to use the HDMI from this device. But the problem seems to be that when you plug a HDMI cable in, i cuts the performance in half. So frame rates drop both on the tablet screen and the TC screen, making it pretty much worthless. Problem is its not a performance issue, its a driver issue somewhere along the lines and Webclaw I believe thought he had solved it.


 

Are you saying that something like that will never be resolved? I hope that he doesn't get discouraged and decide to ragequit. Anyways, hope I didn't add salt to the wound.


----------



## kristianity77 (Mar 7, 2014)

the_randomizer said:


> Are you saying that something like that will never be resolved? I hope that he doesn't get discouraged and decide to ragequit.


 

I think it probably can as it is improved somewhat.  Whereas before it was maxing out at about 40 fps over HDMI, now its between 44-52. So its faster, but fluctuating more often.


----------



## Cortador (Mar 7, 2014)

kristianity77 said:


> Honestly SuperGNES (apart from the nice interface with the boxarts) really isn't very good. You should at least try the one we mentioned in Snes9x Ex+ (its free on the store anyway) it really is THE best emulator, and by some margin. Its pretty much 100 percent perfect emulation.


 
Personally i prefer Bsnes on retroarch. Such perfection.


----------



## kristianity77 (Mar 7, 2014)

But there is Version 2 of the firmware up now so will try again!


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 7, 2014)

Cortador said:


> Personally i prefer Bsnes on retroarch. Such perfection.


 

Not on mobile devices, ain't gonna happen on Android, it was written for x86 CPUs and Android typically uses ARM, so the code would have to be ported over to ARM I don't *think* it's on Android OS would be able to handle it without sacrificing speed. Snes9x EX+/Next is the second most accurate Snes emulator but the best for mobile. TBH, there are only a few games that can't run that do on Bsnes/Higan. To each their own  But yeah, he was referring to Android Snes emulation, Bsnes isn't on Google Play AFAIK 





kristianity77 said:


> But there is Version 2 of the firmware up now so will try again!


 
Let me know how it goes


----------



## Cortador (Mar 7, 2014)

the_randomizer said:


> Not on mobile devices, ain't gonna happen on Android, it was written for x86 CPUs and Android typically uses ARM, so the code would have to be ported over to ARM I don't *think* it's on Android OS would be able to handle it without sacrificing speed. Snes9x EX+/Next is the second most accurate Snes emulator but the best for mobile. TBH, there are only a few games that can't run that do on Bsnes/Higan. To each their own  But yeah, he was referring to Android Snes emulation, Bsnes isn't on Google Play AFAIK
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Well believe me, it is there. http://libretro.wordpress.com/2013/08/14/retroarch-android-0-9-9-5/
Read the first few paragraphs.

For Gba I recommend VGBA. Imo it is the best gba emulator. You can trade (Upload or download) save files with a database that the emulator has. It also has built in cheat codes for a lot of the Gba games and it is still being updated with new games being supported.

For n64 I recommend Mupen 64 plus free. Just make sure to use Rice gfx plugin and the majority of the games should work just fine even with upscaling textures and what not.

For nes, retroarch

Same for Mega Drive.

The rest you pretty much have the best imo.


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 7, 2014)

Cortador said:


> Well believe me, it is there. http://libretro.wordpress.com/2013/08/14/retroarch-android-0-9-9-5/
> Read the first few paragraphs.
> 
> For Gba I recommend VGBA. Imo it is the best gba emulator. You can trade (Upload or download) save files with a database that the emulator has. It also has built in cheat codes for a lot of the Gba games and it is still being updated with new games being supported.
> ...


 

Well I'll be damned, I haven't been following the Android emulation scene for that long, like, at all. I don't know if the S7800 can run Bsnes performance core, but it might be able to do. Anyways, I have my preference to Snes9x mostly due to the GUI and how ROMs are loaded, Bsnes' GUI is not my cup of tea, and when it comes to how well games run, there isn't as much of a difference as there used to, at least, from what I can tell. But for sure, RetroArch is good for most emulators on Android  I know Bsnes runs good on the Shield from what I'm reading, but other devices, not too sure, the JXD S7800 has a 1.6 GHz Cortex A9 CPU, quad core, not sure how that'll fare for Bsnes 

It also seems to be harder on the battery using that core, the S7800's battery is meh at best. Yeah, again, to each their own, there isn't a terribly large amount I'm missing by not using said core.

kristianity77 how's the firmware now?


----------



## kristianity77 (Mar 7, 2014)

the_randomizer said:


> Well I'll be damned, I haven't been following the Android emulation scene for that long, like, at all. I don't know if the S7800 can run Bsnes performance core, but it might be able to do. Anyways, I have my preference to Snes9x mostly due to the GUI and how ROMs are loaded, Bsnes' GUI is not my cup of tea, and when it comes to how well games run, there isn't as much of a difference as there used to, at least, from what I can tell. But for sure, RetroArch is good for most emulators on Android  I know Bsnes runs good on the Shield from what I'm reading, but other devices, not too sure, the JXD S7800 has a 1.6 GHz Cortex A9 CPU, quad core, not sure how that'll fare for Bsnes
> 
> It also seems to be harder on the battery using that core, the S7800's battery is meh at best. Yeah, again, to each their own, there isn't a terribly large amount I'm missing by not using said core.
> 
> kristianity77 how's the firmware now?


 

Just loading it on now, should be about another 10 minutes and ill know if its worked how it should or not


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 7, 2014)

kristianity77 said:


> Just loading it on now, should be about another 10 minutes and ill know if its worked how it should or not


 

Alrighty, sounds good!


----------



## kristianity77 (Mar 7, 2014)

the_randomizer said:


> Alrighty, sounds good!


 

No dice!  Its still funky over HDMI.  I think HDMI is just doomed on this device.  For videos and stuff over HDMI its fine as im pretty sure they only play at 24FPS anyway.  But games and emus that run over the full 60fps, just run too slow or very jumpy.


----------



## XDel (Mar 7, 2014)

kristianity77 said:


> No dice! Its still funky over HDMI. I think HDMI is just doomed on this device. For videos and stuff over HDMI its fine as im pretty sure they only play at 24FPS anyway. But games and emus that run over the full 60fps, just run too slow or very jumpy.


 
So perhaps if the emulators them selves could be updated to have a frame limit option?


----------



## kristianity77 (Mar 7, 2014)

XDel said:


> So perhaps if the emulators them selves could be updated to have a frame limit option?


 

There is an issue on the device where when plugged into HDMI, its almost like the refresh rate drops from 60hz to around 40hz.  Doesn't matter whether its emulation, just flicking through android screens or anything.  Here is a video of the HDMI problem that i made a few weeks back



You can see it running totally full speed, but it just slows right down the moment a HDMI cable is plugged in


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 7, 2014)

kristianity77 said:


> There is an issue on the device where when plugged into HDMI, its almost like the refresh rate drops from 60hz to around 40hz. Doesn't matter whether its emulation, just flicking through android screens or anything. Here is a video of the HDMI problem that i made a few weeks back
> 
> 
> 
> You can see it running totally full speed, but it just slows right down the moment a HDMI cable is plugged in





Damn. It's a driver issue I'm sure, the hardware itself is fine, who knows if that can ever be fixed  It's clearly not meant to be used with hi res and HDMI at the same time for some odd reason.


----------



## kristianity77 (Mar 7, 2014)

the_randomizer said:


> Damn. It's a driver issue I'm sure, the hardware itself is fine, who knows if that can ever be fixed  It's clearly not meant to be used with hi res and HDMI at the same time for some odd reason.


 

Its definitely not a perfomance issue its impossible.   You can underclock the device down to 500mhz and run a gameboy emulator on the tablet, and get a fluid 60fps.  You can then plug the HDMI cable in and get the drop to 40fps.  All at 500mhz.  

If you then put it back up to 1.6ghz, you get no perfomance gain whatsoever.  So it cant be a bottleneck anywhere as surely you'd see a difference once you trebled the CPU speed.


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 7, 2014)

kristianity77 said:


> Its definitely not a perfomance issue its impossible. You can underclock the device down to 500mhz and run a gameboy emulator on the tablet, and get a fluid 60fps. You can then plug the HDMI cable in and get the drop to 40fps. All at 500mhz.
> 
> If you then put it back up to 1.6ghz, you get no perfomance gain whatsoever. So it cant be a bottleneck anywhere as surely you'd see a difference once you trebled the CPU speed.


 

Right, so we can rule out the hardware, it sounds like a screwy GPU driver or something, I've never heard of that happening; I just hope the Dingoonity guys can figure something out   Does WebClaw know this version doesn't work either?


----------



## kristianity77 (Mar 7, 2014)

the_randomizer said:


> Right, so we can rule out the hardware, it sounds like a screwy GPU driver or something, I've never heard of that happening; I just hope the Dingoonity guys can figure something out  Does WebClaw know this version doesn't work either?


 

Yeah im currently downloading a version 3 to test 

I dont even know why im bothering as I likely wont ever use HDMI, but its just annoying isnt it when you know something should work and doesn't, even if its something you'll never use lol


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 7, 2014)

kristianity77 said:


> Yeah im currently downloading a version 3 to test
> 
> I dont even know why im bothering as I likely wont ever use HDMI, but its just annoying isnt it when you know something should work and doesn't, even if its something you'll never use lol


 

I know the feeling, it's good to have the option nonetheless


----------



## kristianity77 (Mar 7, 2014)

the_randomizer said:


> I know the feeling, it's good to have the option nonetheless


 

Well if this 3rd one doesn't work i'll probably give in.  Wait and see what the firmware is like that Skelton says is coming out officially.  Because if anything can fix it then it will be that one.


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 7, 2014)

kristianity77 said:


> Well if this 3rd one doesn't work i'll probably give in. Wait and see what the firmware is like that Skelton says is coming out officially. Because if anything can fix it then it will be that one.


 

So there's an official one coming out as well?  Is the version 1.2 or 2.0 or something like that?


----------



## kristianity77 (Mar 7, 2014)

the_randomizer said:


> So there's an official one coming out as well? Is the version 1.2 or 2.0 or something like that?


 

Yeah the one Skelton commented on yesterday will be an offical one from JXD.  No timeframe or anything but apparently they are working on one.


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 7, 2014)

kristianity77 said:


> Yeah the one Skelton commented on yesterday will be an offical one from JXD. No timeframe or anything but apparently they are working on one.


 

Will there be a thread for the firmware update beforehand or once it's released? Maybe I missed it.

Edit: Whoops. Found it!  Post #214!


----------



## kristianity77 (Mar 7, 2014)

the_randomizer said:


> Will there be a thread for the firmware update beforehand or once it's released? Maybe I missed it.
> 
> Edit: Whoops. Found it! Post #214!


 

No improvement with the latest version 3 either.  Sigh!  

Ah well, one more wipe and I think ill leave it as it is then until something official comes out


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 7, 2014)

kristianity77 said:


> No improvement with the latest version 3 either. Sigh!
> 
> Ah well, one more wipe and I think ill leave it as it is then until something official comes out


 

Well, it's the thought that counts, at least people are working on it  I'm surprised JXD decided to finally support it lol. I only saw version 2 on that thread where you got version 3, unless it was from a PM.  WebClaw and Skelton should work for them


----------



## XDel (Mar 7, 2014)

kristianity77 said:


> There is an issue on the device where when plugged into HDMI, its almost like the refresh rate drops from 60hz to around 40hz. Doesn't matter whether its emulation, just flicking through android screens or anything. Here is a video of the HDMI problem that i made a few weeks back
> 
> 
> 
> You can see it running totally full speed, but it just slows right down the moment a HDMI cable is plugged in




That is horrible. Did you send JXD a link to your video?


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 7, 2014)

XDel said:


> That is horrible. Did you send JXD a link to your video?


 

Keep in mind that it only affects performance when the cable is plugged in, the hardware itself isn't the issue, it sounds like a driver-related issue with the GPU in how it handles HDMI output, my guess is the official FW coming out will hopefully fix the issue.  I'm thinking it affects all devices. Do we know if something like the G5A is affected at all with this?


----------



## kristianity77 (Mar 7, 2014)

XDel said:


> That is horrible. Did you send JXD a link to your video?


 

I didnt no, as I thought for a long time that I had a defective device because not one other person had picked up on it.  Then I managed to get a few people to try exactly the same on their device and they all got the same results.  It was only yesterday however when we were told that JXD were looking at releasing another firmware


----------



## kristianity77 (Mar 7, 2014)

the_randomizer said:


> Keep in mind that it only affects performance when the cable is plugged in, the hardware itself isn't the issue, it sounds like a driver-related issue with the GPU in how it handles HDMI output, my guess is the official FW coming out will hopefully fix the issue. I'm thinking it affects all devices. Do we know if something like the G5A is affected at all with this?


 
I would bet that not one person has even tested it.

The thing is, there are videos all over youtube of people showing the S7800 and HDMI, and when questioned they say its great. But to the untrained and unpicky eye,  the performance is probably passable. If you run the emulators at auto frameskip (which is what most are set up as default,) then you wouldnt notice. Youd just think that older consoles werent that smooth to begin with.


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 7, 2014)

kristianity77 said:


> I didnt no, as I thought for a long time that I had a defective device because not one other person had picked up on it. Then I managed to get a few people to try exactly the same on their device and they all got the same results. It was only yesterday however when we were told that JXD were looking at releasing another firmware


 

So hopefully, that's one of the things that can be fixed via firmware updates, I mean, it's an advertised feature, so naturally, it should work as advertised  But man, that's quite a performance hit.



kristianity77 said:


> I would bet that not one person has even tested it.
> 
> 
> The thing is, there are videos all over youtube of people showing the S7800 and HDMI, and when questioned they say its great. But to the untrained and unpicky eye, the performance is probably passable. If you run the emulators at auto frameskip (which is what most are set up as default,) then you wouldnt notice. Youd just think that older consoles werent that smooth to begin with.


 
TBH, I haven't seen too many S7800 to HDMI videos on YT aside from yours. You'd think that they would have tested that before releasing. Ugh. I know something like that would drive me crazy too.


----------



## kristianity77 (Mar 7, 2014)

the_randomizer said:


> So hopefully, that's one of the things that can be fixed via firmware updates, I mean, it's an advertised feature, so naturally, it should work as advertised  But man, that's quite a performance hit.


 

The thing is, HDMI shouldnt even be a performance hit as far as I was aware.  I was led to believe that a video output is exactly that...an output.  It shouldnt in theory have any drain on resources at all.  I mean if i connect my mobile to my TV then its just like a mirrored image, no performance hit.  Same as my 5 year old laptop, its just an output


----------



## XDel (Mar 7, 2014)

kristianity77 said:


> I didnt no, as I thought for a long time that I had a defective device because not one other person had picked up on it. Then I managed to get a few people to try exactly the same on their device and they all got the same results. It was only yesterday however when we were told that JXD were looking at releasing another firmware


 
As soon as mine comes in I'll test it. In the mean time, if you don't mind, contact JXD and share your video with them. If I have the same problem, I'll be doing the same.

[email protected]

Warning, they seem to be celebrating Chinese New Year over there a LOT! Though if you are persistent, they will talk.


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 7, 2014)

kristianity77 said:


> The thing is, HDMI shouldnt even be a performance hit as far as I was aware. I was led to believe that a video output is exactly that...an output. It shouldnt in theory have any drain on resources at all. I mean if i connect my mobile to my TV then its just like a mirrored image, no performance hit. Same as my 5 year old laptop, its just an output


 

It is, high-definition multimedia interface, it only carries audio and video, nothing that special as far as I know, maybe the device detects it as something else and the OS has a conflict..? If anyone can get it fixed, it's either JXD or Skelton/WebClaw. What a pain though, that's false advertising on their part.

Have you posted that video on the other thread. WebClaw seems to be confused at the issue.


----------



## kristianity77 (Mar 7, 2014)

the_randomizer said:


> It is, high-definition multimedia interface, it only carries audio and video, nothing that special as far as I know, maybe the device detects it as something else and the OS has a conflict..? If anyone can get it fixed, it's either JXD or Skelton/WebClaw. What a pain though, that's false advertising on their part.


 


The thing is, you would imagine the vast majority of people who connect these devices up would do so for sake of video.  Because video operates at lower than the 40fps the device is working at, you dont really see a problem.

Similar I suppose to android games.  You take the well known games for android which work well on the device for controls like Dead Trigger, Modern Combat, Asphalt 8 etc and all the other games like that, they run at fluctuating framerates because they have to be compatible with so many different devices.  If you have a frsmerate that fluctuates on the device normally, then you aint going to think twice about it when it continues to do so over HDMI, or you wouldnt notice it. 

Its only noticeable on apps that run at absolute full speed, which is unfortunately, always nearly emulators lol


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 7, 2014)

kristianity77 said:


> The thing is, you would imagine the vast majority of people who connect these devices up would do so for sake of video. Because video operates at lower than the 40fps the device is working at, you dont really see a problem.
> 
> Similar I suppose to android games. You take the well known games for android which work well on the device for controls like Dead Trigger, Modern Combat, Asphalt 8 etc and all the other games like that, they run at fluctuating framerates because they have to be compatible with so many different devices. If you have a frsmerate that fluctuates on the device normally, then you aint going to think twice about it when it continues to do so over HDMI, or you wouldnt notice it.
> 
> Its only noticeable on apps that run at absolute full speed, which is unfortunately, always nearly emulators lol


 

Have you thought about posting the video on that thread over there for WebClaw to see? HDMI shouldn't be impacting performance at all, unless, for some reason, the only other thing I could think of is the resolution is going beyond the maximum 1280 x 800, the higher the res, the more performance can be affected, the more power needed, etc.


----------



## kristianity77 (Mar 7, 2014)

the_randomizer said:


> Have you thought about posting the video on that thread over there for WebClaw to see? HDMI shouldn't be impacting performance at all, unless, for some reason, the only other thing I could think of is the resolution is going beyond the maximum 1280 x 800, the higher the res, the more performance can be affected, the more power needed, etc.


 

The video of the slowdown is in his old Webclaw thread for his previous firmware so he is aware of the issues with that

Isnt a resolution problem either as in the settings, you can output to 480p, which is less than the native of the device and still get the same problems


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 7, 2014)

kristianity77 said:


> The video of the slowdown is in his old Webclaw thread for his previous firmware so he is aware of the issues with that
> 
> Isnt a resolution problem either as in the settings, you can output the 480p, which is less than the native of the device and still get the same problems


 

Shows what I know   I need to familiarize myself with that board more, especially if I want to actually be in the loop


----------



## kristianity77 (Mar 7, 2014)

the_randomizer said:


> Shows what I know  I need to familiarize myself with that board more, especially if I want to actually be in the loop


 

You can be the tester then when it comes to video playback as it appears im not up to it lol


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 7, 2014)

kristianity77 said:


> You can be the tester then when it comes to video playback as it appears im not up to it lol


 

Well, the problem is I don't know when I'll actually have one. Soon-ish, I'm sure, but shipping can take some time, what I meant was, I need to familiarize myself with the community, become a part of it if you will, just so I don't feel too out of place as I immerse myself on those forums ROFL. 

What do you mean not up to it?  Did something uh, go awry?


----------



## kristianity77 (Mar 7, 2014)

the_randomizer said:


> Well, the problem is I don't know when I'll actually have one. Soon-ish, I'm sure, but shipping can take some time, what I meant was, I need to familiarize myself with the community, become a part of it if you will, just so I don't feel too out of place as I immerse myself on those forums ROFL.
> 
> What do you mean not up to it? Did something uh, go awry?


 

I think Webclaw wanted to know about video playback in the new firmware.  But thats not really the issues that I had.  There might well be Vsync issues apparently with certain video formats from what I can gather but because I dont really use it for videos Im not really well placed to say whats wrong and whats right lol

All i did was play a video, saw it wasnt perfect, saw it was even less perfect over HDMI and relay that back.  Apparently I should have been able to notice improvements on the new 2.0 firmware but like I said, im not really a videophile so it all looked the same to me lol


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 7, 2014)

kristianity77 said:


> I think Webclaw wanted to know about video playback in the new firmware. But thats not really the issues that I had. There might well be Vsync issues apparently with certain video formats from what I can gather but because I dont really use it for videos Im not really well placed to say whats wrong and whats right lol
> 
> All i did was play a video, saw it wasnt perfect, saw it was even less perfect over HDMI and relay that back. Apparently I should have been able to notice improvements on the new 2.0 firmware but like I said, im not really a videophile so it all looked the same to me lol


 

It's fine, crap happens, I'm not a videophile either, unfortunately, I can't do anything on my end to help testing at all, but I wish I could help somehow. I doubt he's actually annoyed with anyone per se, but the situation itself I would gather. Is HDMI somehow outputting higher-than-normal resolution (beyond 720p)?


----------



## kristianity77 (Mar 7, 2014)

the_randomizer said:


> It's fine, crap happens, I'm not a videophile either, unfortunately, I can't do anything on my end to help testing at all, but I wish I could help somehow. I doubt he's actually annoyed with anyone per se, but the situation itself I would gather. Is HDMI somehow outputting higher-than-normal resolution (beyond 720p)?


 

Yeah HDMI out will allow upto 1080p on the 7800


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 7, 2014)

kristianity77 said:


> Yeah HDMI out will allow upto 1080p on the 7800


 

Then that might be the key to the issue, higher resolution requires more resources and could be taxing on the CPU and GPU to render the extra pixels, extra work for the hardware and software. Is there any way to cap the resolution to 1280 x 800 (which is essentially 720p) during HDMI output? That very well could fix the speed issues. 

I mean, the device is advertise with a 1280 x 800 resolution, anything higher than that require that much more power, so again, that might be one reason why.


----------



## kristianity77 (Mar 7, 2014)

the_randomizer said:


> Then that might be the key to the issue, higher resolution requires more resources and could be taxing on the CPU and GPU to render the extra pixels, extra work for the hardware and software. Is there any way to cap the resolution to 1280 x 800 (which is essentially 720p) during HDMI output? That very well could fix the speed issues.
> 
> I mean, the device is advertise with a 1280 x 800 resolution, anything higher than that require that much more power, so again, that might be one reason why.


 
Yeah you can.  On the S7800 you can select 720p, even 480p as the output but it makes no difference.  Performance is still ropey


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 7, 2014)

kristianity77 said:


> Yeah you can. On the S7800 you can select 720p, even 480p as the output but it makes no difference. Performance is still ropey


 

Bugger  well, it was just a guess, as it might have explained the issue, but it's definitely a flaw that they didn't thoroughly test prior to release. I guess all we can do is hope the next FW fixes it.


----------



## kristianity77 (Mar 7, 2014)

the_randomizer said:


> Bugger  well, it was just a guess, as it might have explained the issue, but it's definitely a flaw that they didn't thoroughly test prior to release. I guess all we can do is hope the next FW fixes it.


 

Odd thing is, just out of morbid curiosity ive just loaded up Webclaws first firmware which is supposed to have problems with video.  Ive just put a 720p video of the Hangover 3 on it and its runs perfectly fine lol


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 7, 2014)

kristianity77 said:


> Odd thing is, just out of morbid curiosity ive just loaded up Webclaws first firmware which is supposed to have problems with video. Ive just put a 720p video of the Hangover 3 on it and its runs perfectly fine lol


 

What the hell? That's...really, really weird. That I can't explain, that's just funky lol. All this FW/CFW stuff is confusing me for whenever I get this device. I hope I don't get confused when I get one.


----------



## kristianity77 (Mar 7, 2014)

the_randomizer said:


> What the hell? That's...really, really weird. That I can't explain, that's just funky lol. All this FW/CFW stuff is confusing me for whenever I get this device. I hope I don't get confused when I get one.


 
I think i might just stop bothering trying to fix it and accept it for what it is.  Im just gonna leave his 1.02 firmware on it now as that works fine apart from HDMI and just not bother trying to change to every single bit of CFW that comes out


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 7, 2014)

kristianity77 said:


> I think i might just stop bothering trying to fix it and accept it for what it is. Im just gonna leave his 1.02 firmware on it now as that works fine apart from HDMI and just not bother trying to change to every single bit of CFW that comes out


 

I hope I didn't exacerbate the issue by asking you questions about the firmware and its status as well as the whole Android scene


----------



## kristianity77 (Mar 7, 2014)

the_randomizer said:


> I hope I didn't exacerbate the issue by asking you questions about the firmware and its status as well as the whole Android scene


 

Its not that I dont mind messing with the firmwares and stuff, its the ballache of then putting everything back on and getting all the apps set up again.  I can only do that one more time before it drives me mad as it take a couple of hours lol


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 7, 2014)

kristianity77 said:


> Its not that I dont mind messing with the firmwares and stuff, its the ballache of then putting everything back on and getting all the apps set up again. I can only do that one more time before it drives me mad as it take a couple of hours lol


 

I can only imagine how much of a PITA it is to do that back and for all day (or however long), I'm just going to wait for the official firmware to see what happens.


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Mar 7, 2014)

kristianity77 said:


> Its not that I dont mind messing with the firmwares and stuff, its the ballache of then putting everything back on and getting all the apps set up again. I can only do that one more time before it drives me mad as it take a couple of hours lol


 

Yeah it is kind of a pain in the butt, too bad there isn't a "Back up all my stuff" that could save all the settings and all the apps and just "one click" re-install them with all your settings and passwords.

I know I am dreaming but it would be nice lol



As a bit of a further update to my trying out that CFW, the regular one for some odd reason clocked my CPU to 1.2Ghz. I installed the 1.4Ghz kernel and everything is back to normal (the only thing I noticed was a slight stutter in King's Field in ePSXe, gone after I put it back at 1.4Ghz lol)

You wouldn't think 200Mhz would make that much of a difference, that you could notice it, but it did. (Perfectly playable at 1.2Ghz I am just picky about not doing frame skipping and slow downs lol)

I haven't put the N64 emu back on since really the only game I wanted to play was F-Zero on it  maybe in the future it will get better.

Also I did find out a way to find out what app is causing those pop ups on my machine, (back since I ran Happy Chick.... lol pretty sure it's Happy Chick now...) if you long press the pop up in the notification area it will tell you what app spawned the pop up 

Edit: The reason I don't know if it is Happy Chick yet is I found out about the long press thing after I rebooted so now I have to wait for more pop ups.


Edit 2: Hey you might know.... On the stock firmware my first screen was really cool looking but after going to the CFW it is ugly  It doesn't bother me too much since I just hit the apps button right away anyway lol but is there a way to make that look cool?


----------



## kristianity77 (Mar 7, 2014)

Psionic Roshambo said:


> Yeah it is kind of a pain in the butt, too bad there isn't a "Back up all my stuff" that could save all the settings and all the apps and just "one click" re-install them with all your settings and passwords.
> 
> I know I am dreaming but it would be nice lol
> 
> ...


 
Yeah EPSXE does "almost" throttle the S7800.  The majority of games will run full speed at 1200 but to be safe, i have mine at 1600 and it doesn't slow down one bit. 

With regards to the boot screen I dont think you can really do anything about it to be honest which is a shame as I agree with you it did look better before!


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 7, 2014)

Any updates on the version 2.0 firmware or WebClaw's workings in trying to neutralize the HDMI issue?


----------



## kristianity77 (Mar 7, 2014)

the_randomizer said:


> Any updates on the version 2.0 firmware or WebClaw's workings in trying to neutralize the HDMI issue?


 

I havent seen anything.  And besides, after spending a good 2 hours today putting everything back on, im loath to mess with it again until anything official comes out.  And even then I'll only change firmware once someone tells me its fixed lol


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 7, 2014)

kristianity77 said:


> I havent seen anything. And besides, after spending a good 2 hours today putting everything back on, im loath to mess with it again until anything official comes out. And even then I'll only change firmware once someone tells me its fixed lol


 

He released version 2.03 but yeah, can't say as I blame ya, sounds like a pain in the arse to mess with that, just curious mostly


----------



## kristianity77 (Mar 7, 2014)

the_randomizer said:


> He released version 2.03 but yeah, can't say as I blame ya, sounds like a pain in the arse to mess with that, just curious mostly


 

The thing is, his latest firmware that hes just released might give a small percentage increase actually on the tablet, but it wont fix HDMI which is where my issue lies.  Having some random benchmark perform slightly higher because of a few tweaks isn't a good enough reason to wipe the 7800 clean and start again


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 7, 2014)

kristianity77 said:


> The thing is, his latest firmware that hes just released might give a small percentage increase actually on the tablet, but it wont fix HDMI which is where my issue lies. Having some random benchmark perform slightly higher because of a few tweaks isn't a good enough reason to wipe the 7800 clean and start again


 

Fair enough, but I'll probably use that when I get my device, just for the heck of it, I don't want the stock firmware TBH


----------



## kristianity77 (Mar 7, 2014)

the_randomizer said:


> Fair enough, but I'll probably use that when I get my device, just for the heck of it, I don't want the stock firmware TBH


 

Oh yeah once the stock firmware comes out then you can be sure that a week or two later someone will strip it to the barebones and that will be the one to have.  But up until that comes out, all the ones coming out now just dont really make that much of a difference, if any


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 7, 2014)

kristianity77 said:


> Oh yeah once the stock firmware comes out then you can be sure that a week or two later someone will strip it to the barebones and that will be the one to have. But up until that comes out, all the ones coming out now just dont really make that much of a difference, if any


 

Well, okay, I hope to become more familiar with the firmware and Android OS in general


----------



## kristianity77 (Mar 7, 2014)

the_randomizer said:


> Well, okay, I hope to become more familiar with the firmware and Android OS in general


 

I dont mean to sound rude but how can you not be already kinda familiar with it when its seen on everything these days from phones to tablets to netbooks etc?   Or has everything been the posh apple way so far lol


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 8, 2014)

kristianity77 said:


> I dont mean to sound rude but how can you not be already kinda familiar with it when its seen on everything these days from phones to tablets to netbooks etc?  Or has everything been the posh apple way so far lol


 

Who knows. What I meant is be a part of the community, like, actually fit in and not be a third wheel, because when I see people talk about this, Android devices, smartphones, I feel lost, I don't feel like a part of it, and I sure as hell don't know much about that. Windows, game consoles, 3D modelling and rigging, and Brawl hacking, I know more about, but Android, notta chance in hell. I was wanting to change that, you know, but, at this rate, who knows when I'll get more familiar with the inner workings, the ins and outs, what's best for gaming, what's best for using as a phone. And Apple? Never going that route. No, you weren't rude, the problem is I'm just too bloody naive. 

Okay so maybe I know somethings, but in general....dammit, that came out wrong. I really need to think before I post


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 8, 2014)

kristianity77 I know you hate futzing around with firmware and all that jazz, it seems he uploaded a customized version in the latest post on the Dingoonity forums. I wonder what's different...and apparently with your name on it if you know what I mean


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Mar 8, 2014)

I solved two of the issues I was having lol, I found a fantastic launcher on Google's play store thing caled ADW Launcher it's clean, great looking, and free lol 

I also found a way to stop any kinds of advertising, a program called "Lucky Patcher" It's pretty intense though lol One program refused to work after it did it's thing but I figure if it's spamming me with ads in Chinese and driving me crazy than I don't need it that bad lol But when that Lucky Patcher thing works it works great.


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Mar 8, 2014)

kristianity77 said:


> Yeah EPSXE does "almost" throttle the S7800. The majority of games will run full speed at 1200 but to be safe, i have mine at 1600 and it doesn't slow down one bit.
> 
> With regards to the boot screen I dont think you can really do anything about it to be honest which is a shame as I agree with you it did look better before!


 

I don't think I changed anything from a cold boot, but when I wake up from just setting it down or after it finishes booting I did find a launcher called ADW made things waayyy better looking. Now to figure out a way to get rid of that Nova launcher... It refuses to uninstall. (I had to try like 8 different launchers before I found the one that reminded me the most of the one that came with the machine.)

You know of brute force uninstaller? It's like that Nova Launcher is hard coded into the firmware or something.

Edit: Found out a bit of information about Nova, yeah it won't go away while it is running. So now I have to figure out a way to stop it from loading and then delete after a reboot.


----------



## kristianity77 (Mar 8, 2014)

Psionic Roshambo said:


> I don't think I changed anything from a cold boot, but when I wake up from just setting it down or after it finishes booting I did find a launcher called ADW made things waayyy better looking. Now to figure out a way to get rid of that Nova launcher... It refuses to uninstall. (I had to try like 8 different launchers before I found the one that reminded me the most of the one that came with the machine.)
> 
> You know of brute force uninstaller? It's like that Nova Launcher is hard coded into the firmware or something.
> 
> Edit: Found out a bit of information about Nova, yeah it won't go away while it is running. So now I have to figure out a way to stop it from loading and then delete after a reboot.


 

I dont think you can get rid of Nova Launcher. Im not totally keyed up on how it works, but if a firmware is built around a launcher, then that launcher is there to stay. You can run another one on top of it as it were, but the first one will always be lurking in the background somewhere. Nothing you can do about that as far as im aware.

Think of it the same as mobile phones.  A samsung phone for example comes with their own android version called TouchWiz.  Gives it a samsung feel.  You cannot get rid of this (without rooting) but you can overlay another launcher on top.  Basically, if you set it right, you can have it always run with the launcher you want and you'll never see the other one again anyway.  Just make it your default launcher and away you go

If you want a REALLY snazzy looking launcher, then there is one called Next Launcher 3D which used loads of 3D effects to get around the android UI and has a fair few full 3D widgets etc (this is what I use) It doesnt slow the device at all. It costs a fair whack on google play but you know, it can be found


----------



## kristianity77 (Mar 8, 2014)

the_randomizer said:


> kristianity77 I know you hate futzing around with firmware and all that jazz, it seems he uploaded a customized version in the latest post on the Dingoonity forums. I wonder what's different...and apparently with your name on it if you know what I mean


 

I tried it earlier this morning and yeah, suffering from the same problems.  But it seems webclaw now is using the exact same software (and HDMI) to get the same results as im getting, so maybe he will be able to pinpoint exactly where the problem lies from here on in.


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Mar 8, 2014)

kristianity77 said:


> I dont think you can get rid of Nova Launcher. Im not totally keyed up on how it works, but if a firmware is built around a launcher, then that launcher is there to stay. You can run another one on top of it as it were, but the first one will always be lurking in the background somewhere. Nothing you can do about that as far as im aware.
> 
> Think of it the same as mobile phones. A samsung phone for example comes with their own android version called TouchWiz. Gives it a samsung feel. You cannot get rid of this (without rooting) but you can overlay another launcher on top. Basically, if you set it right, you can have it always run with the launcher you want and you'll never see the other one again anyway. Just make it your default launcher and away you go
> 
> If you want a REALLY snazzy looking launcher, then there is one called Next Launcher 3D which used loads of 3D effects to get around the android UI and has a fair few full 3D widgets etc (this is what I use) It doesnt slow the device at all. It costs a fair whack on google play but you know, it can be found


 

I got it solved... It requires being very careful though... One wrong click can brick your machine.

Download or run if you already have it "Titanium Backup"

In the upper right hand side of the app there is a box with a check in it, click that.

Scroll down to "Uninstall All User & system Apps" yes you can uninstall anything with this... lol be careful!!!

Click Uncheck everything then scroll down and see what you don't want then check those.

It took for ever to get rid of Nova Launcher (probably 2 minutes) but it seemed to make my machine run smoother... lol

Edit: To make it "go" you have to click the green check in the upper right hand corner when you are all set.

Edit: I used this to get rid some other apps that wanted to stick around too, but I stopped at Busybox since there seems to be mixed reports on deleting it and causing issues for other apps. (From what I can tell it is part of the OS itself in some way, so I left it alone until I know more.)


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 8, 2014)

kristianity77 said:


> I tried it earlier this morning and yeah, suffering from the same problems. But it seems webclaw now is using the exact same software (and HDMI) to get the same results as im getting, so maybe he will be able to pinpoint exactly where the problem lies from here on in.


 

Just thought I'd ask, but yeah, nothing new, but at least WebClaw can see it happening to his end as well.


----------



## XDel (Mar 8, 2014)

kristianity77: Here's a question for you, since mine is ordered and on the way (too late he he).

With the 7300, I put the unofficial firmware on it, and it reduced the internal memory to 1.5Gb which is part of why I sent it back to China.
Does the unofficial firmware on the 7800 do the same thing, or does it remain at 8Gb?


----------



## kristianity77 (Mar 8, 2014)

XDel said:


> kristianity77: Here's a question for you, since mine is ordered and on the way (too late he he).
> 
> With the 7300, I put the unofficial firmware on it, and it reduced the internal memory to 1.5Gb which is part of why I sent it back to China.
> Does the unofficial firmware on the 7800 do the same thing, or does it remain at 8Gb?


 

Its never 8gb anyway as you have to remember that the firmware eats into that 8gb.  I believe it total you have about 6.4gb after installation of any firmware.  6.4gb spread across internal memory and an SD partition.  So on Webclaws firmware you get 2GB Internal and 4.4GB SD memory.


----------



## XDel (Mar 8, 2014)

kristianity77 said:


> Its never 8gb anyway as you have to remember that the firmware eats into that 8gb. I believe it total you have about 6.4gb after installation of any firmware. 6.4gb spread across internal memory and an SD partition. So on Webclaws firmware you get 2GB Internal and 4.4GB SD memory.


 

Wait, now I am confused.

First off, I know that the full 8Gb is never available do to system software and what not. What I'm saying is that on the 7300 the unofficial firmware changed it so that my internal storage max read at 1.5Gb which left me with less than a Gb to play with once everything is said and done.

 As for the Webclaw firmware for the 7800, what do you mean it leaves you with 2Gb internal and 4.4Gb SD memory. Shouldn't the SD memory be limited to the size of the SD card, and also is the 2Gb internal, the max, or all that is left after system software eats up the rest?


----------



## kristianity77 (Mar 8, 2014)

XDel said:


> Wait, now I am confused.
> 
> First off, I know that the full 8Gb is never available do to system software and what not. What I'm saying is that on the 7300 the unofficial firmware changed it so that my internal storage max read at 1.5Gb which left me with less than a Gb to play with once everything is said and done.
> 
> As for the Webclaw firmware for the 7800, what do you mean it leaves you with 2Gb internal and 4.4Gb SD memory. Shouldn't the SD memory be limited to the size of the SD card, and also is the 2Gb internal, the max, or all that is left after system software eats up the rest?


 
No it doesnt work like that on this device.  The way its set up is very weird.  Basically, either with stock firmware or webclaws firmware you only get access to 8gbs to install your apps.  you CANNOT install your apps to an SD card you insert as this is seen as USB memory.  So on there supposedly goes all your ROMS, ISOS, Films and whatnot.

The only way around this, is to use the Supercharged firmware.  This is a modification that puts all the 8GB in internal storage, and then uses your own SD card as SD storage (up to 64GB cards)  Hope that makes it clearer


----------



## XDel (Mar 8, 2014)

A little bit. I still don't understand the 4.4Gb SD memory part though, or if the Webclaw firmware reduces the internal memory to 2Gb or if that's all that's left after the system software has been installed.

Also, are there any negatives to using the Spuercharged Firmware?




kristianity77 said:


> No it doesnt work like that on this device. The way its set up is very weird. Basically, either with stock firmware or webclaws firmware you only get access to 8gbs to install your apps. you CANNOT install your apps to an SD card you insert as this is seen as USB memory. So on there supposedly goes all your ROMS, ISOS, Films and whatnot.
> 
> The only way around this, is to use the Supercharged firmware. This is a modification that puts all the 8GB in internal storage, and then uses your own SD card as SD storage (up to 64GB cards) Hope that makes it clearer


----------



## kristianity77 (Mar 8, 2014)

XDel said:


> A little bit. I still don't understand the 4.4Gb SD memory part though, or if the Webclaw firmware reduces the internal memory to 2Gb or if that's all that's left after the system software has been installed.
> 
> Also, are there any negatives to using the Spuercharged Firmware?


 
No firmware whether offical or unofficial lessens the memory available to you.

Stock firmware gives you 1GB internal storage, and the remainder of the storage is in android, classed as SD Storage (even though it is internal storage)

So you have 8GB initially. 6.4GB left after the operating system

You get 1GB internal and 5.4GB SD storage on stock firmware
You get 2GB internal and 4.4GB SD storage on Webclaws firmware
You get 6.4GB internal and whatever you install SD card wise as SD storage on Supercharged firmware

It all adds up to 6.4gb free either way, its just the supercharged firmware lets you use your own SD card as storage as well for APPS, where the other firmwares only let you use an SD card for your own stuff like movies, roms, ISOs etc


----------



## XDel (Mar 8, 2014)

kristianity77 said:


> No firmware whether offical or unofficial lessens the memory available to you.
> 
> Stock firmware gives you 1GB internal storage, and the remainder of the storage is in android, classed as SD Storage (even though it is internal storage)
> 
> ...


 
I see, so Internal and SD can basically be thought of as partitions, and everything on your REAL SD can only be used for roms and such, unless using the SuperCharged firmware.


----------



## kristianity77 (Mar 8, 2014)

XDel said:


> I see, so Internal and SD can basically be thought of as partitions, and everything on your REAL SD can only be used for roms and such, unless using the SuperCharged firmware.


 
Yep, exactly!

The issue initially with stock firmware that gave the 1GB partition and the 5.4GB partition was that the 1GB was not enough.  As you probably know, some apps cant be moved from internal etc and people found that the 1GB partition ran out of space way before the 5.4GB partition was filled up.  

Webclaws answer of a 2GB and 4.4GB partition is much better as it allows more room to maneuver within the 6.4gb total that you have free.

To be fair, even though suprcharged firmware allows you to use your own card as extra space, I dont have that one as I dont see the need.  8GB is plenty in terms of apps.


----------



## XDel (Mar 8, 2014)

kristianity77 said:


> Yep, exactly!
> 
> The issue initially with stock firmware that gave the 1GB partition and the 5.4GB partition was that the 1GB was not enough. As you probably know, some apps cant be moved from internal etc and people found that the 1GB partition ran out of space way before the 5.4GB partition was filled up.
> 
> ...


 

All right, so in that case I'll probably use the same Firmware you are using when it comes in. Considering that the primary use of this device will be Musick Apps like Fruity Loops and Rebirth, then of course Emulation, movies, and Android games, I'm pretty sure that most of what I need to store would need to be on the SD anyhow, as there honestly are not a whole lot of Android specific games that I want to sink my teeth into. DosBOX on the other hand with this new beefed up CPU...

...I can't wait! Fallout here I come!!!


----------



## kristianity77 (Mar 8, 2014)

XDel said:


> All right, so in that case I'll probably use the same Firmware you are using when it comes in. Considering that the primary use of this device will be Musick Apps like Fruity Loops and Rebirth, then of course Emulation, movies, and Android games, I'm pretty sure that most of what I need to store would need to be on the SD anyhow, as there honestly are not a whole lot of Android specific games that I want to sink my teeth into. DosBOX on the other hand with this new beefed up CPU...
> 
> ...I can't wait! Fallout here I come!!!


 

Yeah I cant really see a need for anything over 8GB when it comes to normal android apps.  There are a few yes which can be over 1GB a time (like your GTA series and a few Gameloft titles)  but like you, for me the device is for emulation and those take up no space and all the games for that go on your own SD card


----------



## XDel (Mar 8, 2014)

kristianity77 said:


> Yeah I cant really see a need for anything over 8GB when it comes to normal android apps. There are a few yes which can be over 1GB a time (like your GTA series and a few Gameloft titles) but like you, for me the device is for emulation and those take up no space and all the games for that go on your own SD card


 
Perfect, cause the only GTA I ever enjoyed was on the GBA anyhow. The "adult" themed ones are way over rated in my book.

Now if there were a Grand Theft Star Wars...


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 8, 2014)

kristianity77 said:


> Yep, exactly!
> 
> The issue initially with stock firmware that gave the 1GB partition and the 5.4GB partition was that the 1GB was not enough. As you probably know, some apps cant be moved from internal etc and people found that the 1GB partition ran out of space way before the 5.4GB partition was filled up.
> 
> ...


 

So a 16 or 32 GB SD card would be plenty for me to use for emulators and ROMs (okay, and videos)?


----------



## XDel (Mar 8, 2014)

the_randomizer said:


> So a 16 or 32 GB SD card would be plenty for me to use for emulators and ROMs (okay, and videos)?


 
I had used a 32Gb with my 7300 and it stored PLENTY! Unless of course your goal is to have your complete collection of ISO's, Movies, and ScummVM games on there, then you might run out quick.


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 9, 2014)

XDel said:


> I had used a 32Gb with my 7300 and it stored PLENTY! Unless of course your goal is to have your complete collection of ISO's, Movies, and ScummVM games on there, then you might run out quick.


 

I have some PS1 games, and for multi-disc games, I only keep the disc I currently play, so that won't be an issue. Not to mention a plethora of Snes, N64, GBA (which I also guess runs full speed  ), maybe a few movies but not a lot  I know 64 GB works, but they have to be formatted to FAT32, which can be tricky and possibly ruin the card, or so I heard.


----------



## XDel (Mar 9, 2014)

the_randomizer said:


> I have some PS1 games, and for multi-disc games, I only keep the disc I currently play, so that won't be an issue. Not to mention a plethora of Snes, N64, GBA (which I also guess runs full speed  ), maybe a few movies but not a lot  I know 64 GB works, but they have to be formatted to FAT32, which can be tricky and possibly ruin the card, or so I heard.


 
Ya... I've had a lot of SD Cards and USB sticks get corrupted. I can usually manage to recover them under MorphOS or Linux, but it seems that when I use them with a Windows machine, something always happens. Maybe it's not unmounting them when it says it is? That or it could be the results of formatting them with the standard Windows Format program. Apparently when in Windows one is supposed to use HP's tool, or another like it.

Matter of fact I'm dealing with a card right now. I generally use it with my Wii U, but it seems slower than it should be so I am trying to test the speeds using DISK under Linux, but half way through the test fails so I am now reformatting it (to Fat32) with Gparted and going to see what happens next.


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 9, 2014)

XDel said:


> Ya... I've had a lot of SD Cards and USB sticks get corrupted. I can usually manage to recover them under MorphOS or Linux, but it seems that when I use them with a Windows machine, something always happens. Maybe it's not unmounting them when it says it is? That or it could be the results of formatting them with the standard Windows Format program. Apparently when in Windows one is supposed to use HP's tool, or another like it.
> 
> Matter of fact I'm dealing with a card right now. I generally use it with my Wii U, but it seems slower than it should be so I am trying to test the speeds using DISK under Linux, but half way through the test fails so I am now reformatting it (to Fat32) with Gparted and going to see what happens next.


 

Yeah, unmounting a USB stick or SD card without safely removing can corrupt the data, I always make sure to double check that I do  Is it Class 4, class 10, or does it list the class on the card?


----------



## XDel (Mar 9, 2014)

The one I have is supposed to be a class 10 PNY, but ironically it seems to function just as fast as my class 6 Sandisk. So I'm going to benchmark them both and see what results I come up with. So far the PNY stays at a pretty consistent 14MB/s read adn 4MB/s write which is waaaayyy too low.

Back for formatting SD's, here's the tool Nintendo suggests.

https://www.sdcard.org/downloads/formatter_4/

Also here is a page I found that shows some cards that might be some of the faster picks out there.

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/explora/photography/hands-review/fastest-memory-cards-money-can-buy


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 9, 2014)

XDel said:


> The one I have is supposed to be a class 10 PNY, but ironically it seems to function just as fast as my class 6 Sandisk. So I'm going to benchmark them both and see what results I come up with. So far the PNY stays at a pretty consistent 14MB/s read adn 4MB/s write which is waaaayyy too low.
> 
> Back for formatting SD's, here's the tool Nintendo suggests.
> 
> ...


 

Ah, yeah, I think I have that, either that one or the one from Panasonic (forget which one lol), how do you even format SDXC to trick into thinking it's SDHC?


----------



## XDel (Mar 9, 2014)

the_randomizer said:


> Ah, yeah, I think I have that, either that one or the one from Panasonic (forget which one lol), how do you even format SDXC to trick into thinking it's SDHC?


 
I'm not sure, I don't think I've ever owned a SDXC before, but according to the program I found on Nintendo's page, it supports SDXC too so maybe it just does it, I've no idea. Why have you had problems getting SDXC cards working with your devices?


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 9, 2014)

XDel said:


> I'm not sure, I don't think I've ever owned a SDXC before, but according to the program I found on Nintendo's page, it supports SDXC too so maybe it just does it, I've no idea. Why have you had problems getting SDXC cards working with your devices?


 

No, I just heard from other sources that need to be formatted differently if you use them for SDHC devices.


----------



## XDel (Mar 9, 2014)

the_randomizer said:


> No, I just heard from other sources that need to be formatted differently if you use them for SDHC devices.


 
Curious! Do you know of a link where they are discussing this?


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 9, 2014)

XDel said:


> Curious! Do you know of a link where they are discussing this?


 

Unfortunately, somewhere on these forums, it was quite a while ago, I don't know where I saw it, I know it's feasible, but yeah, I'd have to scrounge through the threads to find it....sorry. 

Edit: Found something, I think
http://gbatemp.net/threads/how-to-use-a-64gb-micro-sdxc-in-your-sdhc-compliant-flash-cart.335912/

 Fat32format.exe is the program to  use


----------



## XDel (Mar 9, 2014)

the_randomizer said:


> Unfortunately, somewhere on these forums, it was quite a while ago, I don't know where I saw it, I know it's feasible, but yeah, I'd have to scrounge through the threads to find it....sorry.


 
No worries.

Hmm, just tested my 16Gb card (class 6) and it says it's pretty much doing the same speeds as the 32Gb card (class 10). Though the 32Gb card would not complete the test for an over all overage, but from what it could test, the specs are the same. 

 Time to pass the32Gb along to someone who can use it, and to invest in a better card. Think I'll just find the fastest SDHC I can find and go with it. The important part if the read speeds, if it reads slow, I don't need it.


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 9, 2014)

XDel said:


> No worries.
> 
> Hmm, just tested my 16Gb card (class 6) and it says it's pretty much doing the same speeds as the 32Gb card (class 10). Though the 32Gb card would not complete the test for an over all overage, but from what it could test, the specs are the same.
> 
> Time to pass the32Gb along to someone who can use it, and to invest in a better card. Think I'll just find the fastest SDHC I can find and go with it. The important part if the read speeds, if it reads slow, I don't need it.


 

Please check the updated post, I added this http://gbatemp.net/threads/how-to-use-a-64gb-micro-sdxc-in-your-sdhc-compliant-flash-cart.335912/  the EXE is right there!


----------



## XDel (Mar 9, 2014)

OK, maybe I'll get an SDXC... 

Thank you!


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 9, 2014)

XDel said:


> OK, maybe I'll get an SDXC...
> 
> Thank you!


 

No prob! I never used the program myself, and it should be safe, so, just make sure you have some kind of backup plan, but I'm not trying to scare ya lol


----------



## XDel (Mar 9, 2014)

If I can't use it for what I want, then I can always re-sell it to someone who can use it then just invest in the fastest SDHC I can find instead.


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 9, 2014)

XDel said:


> If I can't use it for what I want, then I can always re-sell it to someone who can use it then just invest in the fastest SDHC I can find instead.


 

Fair enough, but yeah, gonna be a while before I can scrounge up the money to get one, I thought I would be able to soon, but my job's screwing me over big time so, might not be for another month at least


----------



## XDel (Mar 9, 2014)

Jobs are good at that. Mine had given me a $2 and hour pay cut and didn't tell me. When I kept asking about why my checks seemed smaller, they kept dancing around the issue for 2 months before telling me.


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 9, 2014)

XDel said:


> Jobs are good at that. Mine had given me a $2 and hour pay cut and didn't tell me. When I kept asking about why my checks seemed smaller, they kept dancing around the issue for 2 months before telling me.


 

Oh, they're only giving me one day per week next week too, even though the boss agreed to give me at least 20 per week, so I'll speak to him about it tomorrow, and he'd damn well better have a reason. See, if I can pick up more hours, I can finally get the S7800, it looks and sounds like such a cool device!  Emulation, movies, so many cool things to do


----------



## XDel (Mar 9, 2014)

the_randomizer said:


> Oh, they're only giving me one day per week next week too, even though the boss agreed to give me at least 20 per week, so I'll speak to him about it tomorrow, and he'd damn well better have a reason. See, if I can pick up more hours, I can finally get the S7800, it looks and sounds like such a cool device! Emulation, movies, so many cool things to do


 
God speed!


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 9, 2014)

XDel said:


> God speed!


 

Thank you!


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Mar 9, 2014)

kristianity77 said:


> Yeah I cant really see a need for anything over 8GB when it comes to normal android apps. There are a few yes which can be over 1GB a time (like your GTA series and a few Gameloft titles) but like you, for me the device is for emulation and those take up no space and all the games for that go on your own SD card


 

I agree, I thought I would run out of space right away, but the thing that probably is eating the most space up in my machine is the 4 PS1 ISO's.

For the most part the apps and games are under 10MB's and there is plenty of space left for the ones that are larger.

I am using the Super Charged firmware and I stuck an 8GB card in I had laying around planning on buying a 32GB card down the line, I still might buy the larger card but only to put more PS1 ISO's on it and carry pretty much my entire "favorites" catalog of PS1 games.

Oh quick game recommendation from me! lol

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.backflipstudios.android.aodd

Totally free and it's a blast to play lol

Edit: Seriously I have 3 full pages of shortcuts/icons of apps and games and on the internal storage I still have over 2.6GB's free. So yeah not running out anytime soon.


----------



## XDel (Mar 9, 2014)

Army of Darkness!


----------



## kristianity77 (Mar 9, 2014)

Yeah I've got a 64gb card in mine, thinking it was loads of space but it is amazing how quickly it all runs out!  Mostly its PSone game (that accounts for probably 30gb) and DS games (maybe another 5gb)


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Mar 9, 2014)

kristianity77 said:


> Yeah I've got a 64gb card in mine, thinking it was loads of space but it is amazing how quickly it all runs out! Mostly its PSone game (that accounts for probably 30gb) and DS games (maybe another 5gb)


 

I like the DS emulation on that machine so much that if the emulators where perfected I would probably just put my DS into storage. The emulator I have doesn't seem to like Mario and Luigi Bowser's Inside Story. It either runs for a little bit with a few graphics glitches and then crash or just blow up at the title screen lol 

Any recommendation for a better DS emu? Or is that game just problematic for all of them? (I know on the flash cards it caused some issues lol)

On PS1 emulation, I have not ran into a single issue that is not purely cosmetic. Playing Crash Bandicoot with the screen stretched wide makes some of the jumps feel off, but ironically it helps with the stages where you run at the screen away from boulders.


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 9, 2014)

Psionic Roshambo said:


> I like the DS emulation on that machine so much that if the emulators where perfected I would probably just put my DS into storage. The emulator I have doesn't seem to like Mario and Luigi Bowser's Inside Story. It either runs for a little bit with a few graphics glitches and then crash or just blow up at the title screen lol
> 
> Any recommendation for a better DS emu? Or is that game just problematic for all of them? (I know on the flash cards it caused some issues lol)
> 
> On PS1 emulation, I have not ran into a single issue that is not purely cosmetic. Playing Crash Bandicoot with the screen stretched wide makes some of the jumps feel off, but ironically it helps with the stages where you run at the screen away from boulders.


 

Are you running ePSXe on there? Currently, it's the best PSX emulator for Android and should have the highest compatibility. I don't know if there are other DS emulators aside from Drastic.



kristianity77 said:


> Yeah I've got a 64gb card in mine, thinking it was loads of space but it is amazing how quickly it all runs out! Mostly its PSone game (that accounts for probably 30gb) and DS games (maybe another 5gb)


 

You didn't need to reformat? I thought SDXC uses the exFAT file system and not FAT32


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Mar 9, 2014)

the_randomizer said:


> Are you running ePSXe on there? Currently, it's the best PSX emulator for Android and should have the highest compatibility. I don't know if there are other DS emulators aside from Drastic.


 

Yes I am using ePSXe and it is amazing (has covers and auto downloads cheats.) and yeah I am using DraStic. I think that Mario and Luigi Bowser's Inside Story is just one of those games that's a pure pain in the ass. I am lucky that I bought it and got to enjoy it on actual hardware but I don't think I ever did get it on my flashcart. (Don't mind carrying a few games with me, just not 50 or more it get's a little cumbersome.)

The ePSXe thing isn't any fault of the emulator and on most games the wide screen looks awesome and doesn't hurt anything. Just in crash when your running forward in the 3D stages it makes the jumps harder to judge. I think if I turn off wide screen and let it crop the edges things should be fine lol

Edit: Oh and also save states!!! God blessed save states.... (helps with a portable system and playing full console games when you just want to burn up 15 minutes. not play for 4 hours.)


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 9, 2014)

Psionic Roshambo said:


> Yes I am using ePSXe and it is amazing (has covers and auto downloads cheats.) and yeah I am using DraStic. I think that Mario and Luigi Bowser's Inside Story is just one of those games that's a pure pain in the ass. I am lucky that I bought it and got to enjoy it on actual hardware but I don't think I ever did get it on my flashcart. (Don't mind carrying a few games with me, just not 50 or more it get's a little cumbersome.)
> 
> The ePSXe thing isn't any fault of the emulator and on most games the wide screen looks awesome and doesn't hurt anything. Just in crash when your running forward in the 3D stages it makes the jumps harder to judge. I think if I turn off wide screen and let it crop the edges things should be fine lol


 

Well, that makes more sense  As for Bowser's Inside Story, that game has a few issues on Desmume on Windows as well, so I wouldn't be surprised if the game was a real PITA to emulate. How do the Dragon Quest IV - VI games run on there?  Yeah, but you're right, most PSX games were never meant to be in widescreen


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Mar 9, 2014)

the_randomizer said:


> Well, that makes more sense  As for Bowser's Inside Story, that game has a few issues on Desmume on Windows as well, so I wouldn't be surprised if the game was a real PITA to emulate. How do the Dragon Quest IV - VI games run on there?  Yeah, but you're right, most PSX games were never meant to be in widescreen


 

I have not tried any of the DQ games yet, I was thinking about giving IX a run to see how it goes. Let me give all of them a go and I will update lol (Love the external USB adapter cord that came with that JXD, I can just grab a thumb drive slap it in my PC and then slap it in the JXD and off I go.)


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 9, 2014)

Psionic Roshambo said:


> I have not tried any of the DQ games yet, I was thinking about giving IX a run to see how it goes. Let me give all of them a go and I will update lol (Love the external USB adapter cord that came with that JXD, I can just grab a thumb drive slap it in my PC and then slap it in the JXD and off I go.)


 

Sounds good! Do you have IV through VI as well to test out of curiosity?  And do GBA games run well (full speed, sound issues at all)?


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Mar 9, 2014)

the_randomizer said:


> Sounds good! Do you have IV through VI as well to test out of curiosity? And do GBA games run well (full speed, sound issues at all)?


 

I haven't had a chance to try out GBA games quite yet, (wan't too big of a fan on the GBA not sure why it just looked all grainy to me) but I do have IV and VI just not V  and I have IX lol Loading them up now  

I only have a handful of GBA games to test out (I picked them up for my DS since it could play them lol) I wonder if Wario Ware Twisted works? I mean gyroscopes... lol


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 9, 2014)

Psionic Roshambo said:


> I haven't had a chance to try out GBA games quite yet, (wan't too big of a fan on the GBA not sure why it just looked all grainy to me) but I do have IV and VI just not V  and I have IX lol Loading them up now
> 
> I only have a handful of GBA games to test out (I picked them up for my DS since it could play them lol) I wonder if Wario Ware Twisted works? I mean gyroscopes... lol


 

The GBA had some good games, the Snes ports on them were hit and miss (mostly miss, overly bright and crappily emulated Snes sound lol), Golden Sun, Mario and Luigi Superstar Saga, to name some  I heard that they run full speed, so yeah, I'd thought I ask about it


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Mar 9, 2014)

the_randomizer said:


> The GBA had some good games, the Snes ports on them were hit and miss (mostly miss, overly bright and crappily emulated Snes sound lol), Golden Sun, Mario and Luigi Superstar Saga, to name some  I heard that they run full speed, so yeah, I'd thought I ask about it


 

That might have been what I didn't like about the GBA at the time (the SNES ports) just loaded up Golden Sun and wow it looks nice and runs perfectly from what I can tell lol (standing in the rain now) sound and graphics seem perfect to me. Clearer than on the actual hardware for some odd reason lol probably some super filtering magic going on.


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 9, 2014)

Psionic Roshambo said:


> That might have been what I didn't like about the GBA at the time (the SNES ports) just loaded up Golden Sun and wow it looks nice and runs perfectly from what I can tell lol (standing in the rain now) sound and graphics seem perfect to me. Clearer than on the actual hardware for some odd reason lol probably some super filtering magic going on.


 

Yeah, I believe VBA Next (or whatever's on Android for GBA), should have a basic filter of some sort  Glad it's looking good so far, I'd love to play them on that device  I wouldn't be surprised if those Snes to GBA ports spoiled the console, they were glitched to oblivion and rushed most of the time, the only port I actually enjoy is Final Fantasy V, runs full speed, and has better background graphics in-battle, the outside graphics are exactly the same, so it's a good port   Golden Sun 1 and 2 are excellent game as well!


----------



## kristianity77 (Mar 9, 2014)

the_randomizer said:


> Are you running ePSXe on there? Currently, it's the best PSX emulator for Android and should have the highest compatibility. I don't know if there are other DS emulators aside from Drastic.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

All I did was put the card from new straight into the device, let the device format it and that was it.


----------



## kristianity77 (Mar 9, 2014)

the_randomizer said:


> Sounds good! Do you have IV through VI as well to test out of curiosity? And do GBA games run well (full speed, sound issues at all)?


 

All the DQ games run fine on the 7800.  I did find however, especailly for DQ9 that it needs every bit of juice the 7800 has!  So at 1400 it has a few hiccups performance wise, but at 1600 its fine


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 9, 2014)

kristianity77 said:


> All the DQ games run fine on the 7800. I did find however, especailly for DQ9 that it needs every bit of juice the 7800 has! So at 1400 it has a few hiccups performance wise, but at 1600 its fine


 

I wasn't a big fan of DQ IX, I thought it was too weird for my tastes, I'll stick to the remakes  Indeed a very capable machine it seems


----------



## kristianity77 (Mar 9, 2014)

the_randomizer said:


> I wasn't a big fan of DQ IX, I thought it was too weird for my tastes, I'll stick to the remakes  Indeed a very capable machine it seems


 

Have you still not splashed the cash yet?


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 9, 2014)

kristianity77 said:


> Have you still not splashed the cash yet?


 

*Sigh* my job situation isn't, uh, so hot right now (long story, I can't really go into detail _here_  ) let's just say it won't be for a while   A PM would be best for that part.


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Mar 9, 2014)

the_randomizer said:


> Yeah, I believe VBA Next (or whatever's on Android for GBA), should have a basic filter of some sort  Glad it's looking good so far, I'd love to play them on that device  I wouldn't be surprised if those Snes to GBA ports spoiled the console, they were glitched to oblivion and rushed most of the time, the only port I actually enjoy is Final Fantasy V, runs full speed, and has better background graphics in-battle, the outside graphics are exactly the same, so it's a good port  Golden Sun 1 and 2 are excellent game as well!


 

Giving Dragon Quest IX a run right now, so far it looks perfect and sounds perfect. (sorry it took so long to post, I got wrapped up in DQIX... Probably will play the hell of out it again lol)

I tried out some more GBA games, all of them worked perfectly in GBA.emu (it's free on the store) Had to tell it what keys to use and disable the overlay but after that it's not half bad. I am sure some one will say some other emu is better but it seemed to work good enough for free. Actually the games look way better on the JXD in that emulator than they ever did on my DS.


----------



## kristianity77 (Mar 9, 2014)

Psionic Roshambo said:


> Giving Dragon Quest IX a run right now, so far it looks perfect and sounds perfect. (sorry it took so long to post, I got wrapped up in DQIX... Probably will play the hell of out it again lol)
> 
> I tried out some more GBA games, all of them worked perfectly in GBA.emu (it's free on the store) Had to tell it what keys to use and disable the overlay but after that it's not half bad. I am sure some one will say some other emu is better but it seemed to work good enough for free. Actually the games look way better on the JXD in that emulator than they ever did on my DS.


 

Nope, GBA.emu is actually the best one out there.  You cant go wrong if you use all of his emulators (Robert Broglia or whatever his name is)


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Mar 9, 2014)

kristianity77 said:


> Nope, GBA.emu is actually the best one out there. You cant go wrong if you use all of his emulators (Robert Broglia or whatever his name is)


 

So glad I picked the right one lol I mean when I hit the google play store and typed in "GBA emulator" like 30 free ones popped up. So I took a stab in the dark.


----------



## kristianity77 (Mar 9, 2014)

Psionic Roshambo said:


> So glad I picked the right one lol I mean when I hit the google play store and typed in "GBA emulator" like 30 free ones popped up. So I took a stab in the dark.


 

Oh actually, thinking about it, if you got it from the store and it was free it cant have been the proper gba.emu.  Hmmm, sounds like you got a copy of the app.  did you check the permissions before you installed it?

This is the legit one

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.explusalpha.GbaEmu


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 9, 2014)

kristianity77 said:


> Oh actually, thinking about it, if you got it from the store and it was free it cant have been the proper gba.emu. Hmmm, sounds like you got a copy of the app. did you check the permissions before you installed it?
> 
> This is the legit one
> 
> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.explusalpha.GbaEmu


 

Question on-screen displays with emulators, they can be disabled right? I hope I can make them invisible since I don't want to see virtual controls all the time  Kinda wish they didn't cost money for all the good emulators  Emulators should be free IMHO.


----------



## kristianity77 (Mar 9, 2014)

the_randomizer said:


> Question on-screen displays with emulators, they can be disabled right? I hope I can make them invisible since I don't want to see virtual controls all the time  Kinda wish they didn't cost money for all the good emulators  Emulators should be free IMHO.


 

Yeah all emus can have the on screen stuff disabled no worries there.

I dont really mind paying for them myself.  I thought drastic was a touch steep at £6 but I bought it anyway


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Mar 9, 2014)

the_randomizer said:


> Question on-screen displays with emulators, they can be disabled right? I hope I can make them invisible since I don't want to see virtual controls all the time  Kinda wish they didn't cost money for all the good emulators  Emulators should be free IMHO.


 

I agree that they should be free, but I have to say ePSXe is really worth the $3.75 and I agree with kristianity77 that DraStic is a little expensive... lol (I use an older version from the Happy Chick thing that came bundled with the JXD so how legit it is? (Probably not at all... ) 

They have it on the US Android store for $5.99 how that converts into 6 pounds is crazy... Isn't the pound worth almost one and a half dollars or something?


----------



## XDel (Mar 9, 2014)

kristianity77 said:


> Yeah I've got a 64gb card in mine, thinking it was loads of space but it is amazing how quickly it all runs out! Mostly its PSone game (that accounts for probably 30gb) and DS games (maybe another 5gb)


 
Well I'm safe there, I got a 32Gb card in my DSiXL and it's staying there.


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Mar 9, 2014)

kristianity77 said:


> Oh actually, thinking about it, if you got it from the store and it was free it cant have been the proper gba.emu. Hmmm, sounds like you got a copy of the app. did you check the permissions before you installed it?
> 
> This is the legit one
> 
> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.explusalpha.GbaEmu


 


This is the one I picked up? lol weird.

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.vapps.GbaEmu.free2 

(Probably has ads but Lucky Patcher...) lol


----------



## kristianity77 (Mar 9, 2014)

Psionic Roshambo said:


> This is the one I picked up? lol weird.
> 
> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.vapps.GbaEmu.free2
> 
> (Probably has ads but Lucky Patcher...) lol


 

Yeah I thought it might be that one.  I think its the same emulator that someone has just released for free.  Its quite a few updates behind though seeing as its August 2013 since its last update.


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 9, 2014)

kristianity77 said:


> Yeah I thought it might be that one. I think its the same emulator that someone has just released for free. Its quite a few updates behind though seeing as its August 2013 since its last update.


 

Once I get the console, I'll have a lot of catching up to do lol


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Mar 9, 2014)

kristianity77 said:


> Yeah I thought it might be that one. I think its the same emulator that someone has just released for free. Its quite a few updates behind though seeing as its August 2013 since its last update.


 

lol Well it works pretty good? lol


----------



## kristianity77 (Mar 12, 2014)

Seems there is a new official firmware out now from JXD.  But doesn't seem like it fixes anything thats broken....well thats good then


----------



## XDel (Mar 12, 2014)

kristianity77 said:


> Seems there is a new official firmware out now from JXD. But doesn't seem like it fixes anything thats broken....well thats good then


 
I wonder why they even bother.

Hey, what site's do you goto to keep up to date on this stuff. Pardon me if you've listed them already.


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 12, 2014)

kristianity77 said:


> Seems there is a new official firmware out now from JXD. But doesn't seem like it fixes anything thats broken....well thats good then


 

JXD FAIL  They were probably pressured into writing a faux firmware to save face, the unofficial FW is where it's at 



XDel said:


> I wonder why they even bother.
> 
> Hey, what site's do you goto to keep up to date on this stuff. Pardon me if you've listed them already.


 

http://boards.dingoonity.org/jxd-devices/ and for the CFW

http://boards.dingoonity.org/jxd-de...c-fix)-minimal-rom-wother-fixes-(by-webclaw)/

Hope that helps!


----------



## kristianity77 (Mar 12, 2014)

XDel said:


> I wonder why they even bother.
> 
> Hey, what site's do you goto to keep up to date on this stuff. Pardon me if you've listed them already.


 

This topic here:

http://boards.dingoonity.org/jxd-devices/

Its pretty much the only one there is!


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 12, 2014)

kristianity77 said:


> This topic here:
> 
> http://boards.dingoonity.org/jxd-devices/
> 
> Its pretty much the only one there is!


 

Bollocks, got ninja'd


----------



## XDel (Mar 12, 2014)

kristianity77 said:


> Seems there is a new official firmware out now from JXD. But doesn't seem like it fixes anything thats broken....well thats good then


 
I wonder why they even bother.

Hey, what site's do you goto to keep up to date on this stuff. Pardon me if you've listed them already.


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 12, 2014)

XDel said:


> I wonder why they even bother.
> 
> Hey, what site's do you goto to keep up to date on this stuff. Pardon me if you've listed them already.


 


I think you double posted lol


----------



## XDel (Mar 12, 2014)

Yes, the internet has been lovely as of late. 




the_randomizer said:


> I think you double posted lol


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 12, 2014)

XDel said:


> Yes, the internet has been lovely as of late.


 

No worries  It happens to me a lot since my internet's super slow  (5 mbps if that, but it's free from Google, so I can't really complain)   Gonna be a while before I get one of these devices since I keep having bad luck with jobs and such lol.


----------



## XDel (Mar 12, 2014)

the_randomizer said:


> No worries  It happens to me a lot since my internet's super slow (5 mbps if that, but it's free from Google, so I can't really complain)  Gonna be a while before I get one of these devices since I keep having bad luck with jobs and such lol.


 
Me neither, mine is free so I don't care so much when it slows down. For one thing it makes me go and actually do something productive which is never bad.


----------



## kristianity77 (Mar 13, 2014)

OK, so have just tried this and its pretty sweet!  Id advise anyone to give this a go!

http://boards.dingoonity.org/androi...first-universal-emulator-frontend-for-androi/


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 13, 2014)

kristianity77 said:


> OK, so have just tried this and its pretty sweet! Id advise anyone to give this a go!
> 
> http://boards.dingoonity.org/androi...first-universal-emulator-frontend-for-androi/


 

Oh, I think I saw something like that briefly, but seems to be quite the awesome frontend for emulators. Nice find! Freakin awesome! I like to keep my ROMs in one folder, so this will load the ones that are needed at the time


----------



## kristianity77 (Mar 13, 2014)

the_randomizer said:


> Oh, I think I saw something like that briefly, but seems to be quite the awesome frontend for emulators. Nice find! Freakin awesome! I like to keep my ROMs in one folder, so this will load the ones that are needed at the time


 

Its a bit hit and miss at the moment but the guy who programmed it seems to be very hot on fixing bugs and is a regular on dingoonity so I have high hopes for this


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 13, 2014)

kristianity77 said:


> Its a bit hit and miss at the moment but the guy who programmed it seems to be very hot on fixing bugs and is a regular on dingoonity so I have high hopes for this


 

Still, very impressive for what it can do already, very promising!


----------



## Ergo (Mar 14, 2014)

I just grabbed one of these--what are people using for a case/sleeve/etc.? Any suggestions?

(And why, no matter how many times I edit the home page, do the icons it shipped with keep re-appearing? Is there any way to fix this?)


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 14, 2014)

Ergo said:


> I just grabbed one of these--what are people using for a case/sleeve/etc.? Any suggestions?
> 
> (And why, no matter how many times I edit the home page, do the icons it shipped with keep re-appearing? Is there any way to fix this?)


 

You're more likely gonna get help faster on the Dingoonity forums, also you need to install Webclaw's custom firmware, which doesn't have the icon issues. 

http://boards.dingoonity.org/jxd-devices/
http://boards.dingoonity.org/jxd-de...c-fix)-minimal-rom-wother-fixes-(by-webclaw)/


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Mar 14, 2014)

Ergo said:


> I just grabbed one of these--what are people using for a case/sleeve/etc.? Any suggestions?
> 
> (And why, no matter how many times I edit the home page, do the icons it shipped with keep re-appearing? Is there any way to fix this?)


 

You have to use Titanium Back Up to remove stuff permanently, I posted some instructions a few pages back on this thread to help with that.

I don't yet know enough about Android stuff but it seems like some things can be "locked" and they have to be forced out with tools like Titanium Back Up (It's free on the Google play store.)

Just a word of caution you can use that tool to uninstall anything so be careful (By anything I mean you can uninstall parts of the OS your machine needs to boot.)

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.keramidas.TitaniumBackup


----------



## Ergo (Mar 14, 2014)

Thanks guys, I appreciate it.


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Mar 14, 2014)

Ergo said:


> Thanks guys, I appreciate it.


 

Not a problem, I am here for a few hours doing nothing (well 20 tabs open doing nothing lol) so if you need any sort of help configuring or customizing it let me know. I can help  (Well probably, I mean I haven't ran into anything I couldn't do yet lol)


----------



## XDel (Mar 16, 2014)

Hmmm, check this puppy out!!!

http://hardkernel.com/main/products/prdt_info.php?g_code=G138745696275


----------



## kristianity77 (Mar 17, 2014)

XDel said:


> Hmmm, check this puppy out!!!
> 
> http://hardkernel.com/main/products/prdt_info.php?g_code=G138745696275


 

Thats nice!!  Its just a shame though that they have paired a very decent CPU with the Mali 400 which in todays climate, is pretty old!  Doesn't make sense to me!  That device is going to be throttled big style in anything that is decent 3D by the GPU.  No logic there at all!

Its like buying a Ferrari and being told you can only drive it to the shops and back!


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 18, 2014)

kristianity77 I just read about your post, the constant bricking, bringing it up from the dead, yeah, I may end up getting the G5A after all. I haven't seen as many people experience as many issues with that device as they had with the 7800 (CFW related, battery failure, stock firmware), at least, from what I read. Not to mention none of the CFW or official FW in the world fixes the HDMI video output issues, which is a damn shame 

On here, yeah, http://boards.dingoonity.org/jxd-devices/bricked-s7800/15/  doesn't sound like the kind of device I should be getting after all.


----------



## kristianity77 (Mar 18, 2014)

the_randomizer said:


> kristianity77 I just read about your post, the constant bricking, bringing it up from the dead, yeah, I may end up getting the G5A after all. I haven't seen as many people experience as many issues with that device as they had with the 7800 (CFW related, battery failure, stock firmware), at least, from what I read. Not to mention none of the CFW or official FW in the world fixes the HDMI video output issues, which is a damn shame
> 
> On here, yeah, http://boards.dingoonity.org/jxd-devices/bricked-s7800/15/ doesn't sound like the kind of device I should be getting after all.


 

To be fair, the bricking was totally my fault in the first place. I didnt realise there were issues going backwards and forwards between 4.3 and 4.4 (between ANY android devices, not just this one). After all, there isn't that issue with 4.2 and 4.3 which I've done previously. So it was entirely my fault to be honest lol

I've got it sorted though now but I have a different issue thats cropped up somewhere whereby after about 10 minutes of gameplay on any emulator, it will start to become jumpy even though it says its running at full speed. I've got no idea whats causing this and considering Ive flashed and reflashed a few times over the past couple of days, you'd think the issue would have gone but it hasn't.

I'm going to give it a few weeks, see what JXD come up with now they are active on it and hopefully once these kit kat roms come out of Beta, it might be OK.  I wont kid you, the Kit Kat ROM really looks the business apart from the few bugs in it.  Its really polished and the performance is a major increase somehow.  Hopefully it will all get ironed out.


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 18, 2014)

kristianity77 said:


> To be fair, the bricking was totally my fault in the first place. I didnt realise there were issues going backwards and forwards between 4.3 and 4.4 (between ANY android devices, not just this one). After all, there isn't that issue with 4.2 and 4.3 which I've done previously. So it was entirely my fault to be honest lol
> 
> I've got it sorted though now but I have a different issue thats cropped up somewhere whereby after about 10 minutes of gameplay on any emulator, it will start to become jumpy even though it says its running at full speed. I've got no idea whats causing this and considering Ive flashed and reflashed a few times over the past couple of days, you'd think the issue would have gone but it hasn't.


 

If that's the case, then I'd best not get this device, I mean, it just sounds more trouble than it's worth IMHO even after restoring to OFW, if you plan on getting another device, do you know what you'd be getting in its place? The G5A looks good and doesn't seem to have those issues, despite the smaller screen and being TFT vs. IPS.  Just an observation, plus, how would I know I wouldn't face the same issue with skipping/jumpiness?


----------



## kristianity77 (Mar 18, 2014)

the_randomizer said:


> If that's the case, then I'd best not get this device, I mean, it just sounds more trouble than it's worth IMHO even after restoring to OFW, if you plan on getting another device, do you know what you'd be getting in its place? The G5A looks good and doesn't seem to have those issues, despite the smaller screen and being TFT vs. IPS.


 

Well thats the thing, there is nothing around currently that looks as good.  A TFT screen on a chinese divice is a massive deal breaker for me.  They are such low quality and the brightness of the screens is awful.  

I think the idea of the KitKat rom is that once you upgrade to it, you shouldnt ever need to go back.  And in theory, its correct as it does look like it will offer everything and more.  Curiosity just got the better of me and I installed a Beta.  I wouldn't be put off by my difficulties with the device.  I asked for the trouble really and I dont mind messing with my device in that respect.  Gotta put yourself in a hole to learn to get out of one right?


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 18, 2014)

kristianity77 said:


> Well thats the thing, there is nothing around currently that looks as good. A TFT screen on a chinese divice is a massive deal breaker for me. They are such low quality and the brightness of the screens is awful.
> 
> I think the idea of the KitKat rom is that once you upgrade to it, you shouldnt ever need to go back. And in theory, its correct as it does look like it will offer everything and more. Curiosity just got the better of me and I installed a Beta. I wouldn't be put off by my difficulties with the device. I asked for the trouble really and I dont mind messing with my device in that respect. Gotta put yourself in a hole to learn to get out of one right?


 

Then what do you suggest I do when I get the S7800? What firmware/ROM combination do you suggest using? I even heard the KitKat locks the CPU to 1.4 GHz and not 1.6. Doesn't sound like 4.4.2 isn't all it's cracked up to be. I mean, yeah. crap happens, what are you gonna do with the device now?


----------



## kristianity77 (Mar 18, 2014)

the_randomizer said:


> Then what do you suggest I do when I get the S7800? What firmware/ROM combination do you suggest using? I even heard the KitKat locks the CPU to 1.4 GHz and not 1.6. Doesn't sound like 4.4.2 isn't all it's cracked up to be. I mean, yeah. crap happens, what are you gonna do with the device now?


 

Well, if you are not going to get the device for say at least a month, then my guess is you wont have these issues as there will be numerous fully compatible 4.4 roms floating about that will have all the fixes in place so its not a problem.

But if you were to get it today say, then you cant go wrong really with any of the Webclaw ones.  

The KitKat Beta yes was locked to 1.4 but it will never stay that way once it comes out of Beta.  It will be 1.6 like JXDs current firmware is.

I'm going to keep it for the time being and just keep messing with it.  Now I know I can pretty much ruin it and bring it back to life im not scared anymore of making massive mistakes lol


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 18, 2014)

kristianity77 said:


> Well, if you are not going to get the device for say at least a month, then my guess is you wont have these issues as there will be numerous fully compatible 4.4 roms floating about that will have all the fixes in place so its not a problem.
> 
> But if you were to get it today say, then you cant go wrong really with any of the Webclaw ones.
> 
> ...


 

Well, okay, that sounds more reasonable, I mean, will the issues with HDMI output/off-screen tearing and the lower clock speed ever be resolved in either CFW or OFW? That's what I'd like to know    Good to know that most, if not all bricks are recoverable.


----------



## kristianity77 (Mar 18, 2014)

the_randomizer said:


> Well, okay, that sounds more reasonable, I mean, will the issues with HDMI output/off-screen tearing and the lower clock speed ever be resolved in either CFW or OFW? That's what I'd like to know   Good to know that most, if not all bricks are recoverable.


 

I wouldnt like to comment on the HDMI issue but it wasn't fixed in the Beta as I tried it.  but its an easy fix according to some so maybe they still will.


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 18, 2014)

kristianity77 said:


> I wouldnt like to comment on the HDMI issue but it wasn't fixed in the Beta as I tried it. but its an easy fix according to some so maybe they still will.


 

Whoops, sorry, I shouldn't have brought it up, my mistake. I don't know if I plan on using that particular feature. I hope at least the 200 MHz downgrade does.


----------



## kristianity77 (Mar 18, 2014)

the_randomizer said:


> Whoops, sorry, I shouldn't have brought it up, my mistake. I don't know if I plan on using that particular feature. I hope at least the 200 MHz downgrade does.


 

The official firmware when released without question will be 1.6ghz.  Even if it isn't, the option to go to 1.6 will be added by any of the numerous firmwares which pop up after the official release.

To be honest as well, when I took the device apart I was surprised by how well made they actually are.  Its not shoddy like you would think for hearing people moan about it, its very well put together in all honesty.


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 18, 2014)

kristianity77 said:


> The official firmware when released without question will be 1.6ghz. Even if it isn't, the option to go to 1.6 will be added by any of the numerous firmwares which pop up after the official release.
> 
> To be honest as well, when I took the device apart I was surprised by how well made they actually are. Its not shoddy like you would think for hearing people moan about it, its very well put together in all honesty.


 

Very reassuring that they're as well-built as they are. I guess you could say I'm no longer on the fence about it.


----------



## kristianity77 (Mar 18, 2014)

It is well worth getting still.  Any idea yet when?


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 18, 2014)

kristianity77 said:


> It is well worth getting still. Any idea yet when?


 

Not until I can get a job lol  I hope there are plenty of USB cables and 2 amp USB wall chargers by the time I get one


----------



## XDel (Mar 18, 2014)

kristianity77 said:


> To be fair, the bricking was totally my fault in the first place. I didnt realise there were issues going backwards and forwards between 4.3 and 4.4 (between ANY android devices, not just this one). After all, there isn't that issue with 4.2 and 4.3 which I've done previously. So it was entirely my fault to be honest lol
> 
> I've got it sorted though now but I have a different issue thats cropped up somewhere whereby after about 10 minutes of gameplay on any emulator, it will start to become jumpy even though it says its running at full speed. I've got no idea whats causing this and considering Ive flashed and reflashed a few times over the past couple of days, you'd think the issue would have gone but it hasn't.
> 
> I'm going to give it a few weeks, see what JXD come up with now they are active on it and hopefully once these kit kat roms come out of Beta, it might be OK. I wont kid you, the Kit Kat ROM really looks the business apart from the few bugs in it. Its really polished and the performance is a major increase somehow. Hopefully it will all get ironed out.


 

Wait, what did you do to brick it?


----------



## kristianity77 (Mar 18, 2014)

XDel said:


> Wait, what did you do to brick it?


 

I uploaded to a Beta KitKat rom that is floating around.  Which is no problem in itself.  But coming back down from Android 4.4 to 4.3 has compatibility issues (which I wasnt aware of when trying to flash back down.  So I ended with a brick.  Had to take it apart, short a couple of pins on the NAND chip to enable me to start again and recover.  I thought it was bin bound for a while!


----------



## XDel (Mar 19, 2014)

kristianity77 said:


> I uploaded to a Beta KitKat rom that is floating around. Which is no problem in itself. But coming back down from Android 4.4 to 4.3 has compatibility issues (which I wasnt aware of when trying to flash back down. So I ended with a brick. Had to take it apart, short a couple of pins on the NAND chip to enable me to start again and recover. I thought it was bin bound for a while!


 
Nice, so how does it look on the inside?


----------



## kristianity77 (Mar 19, 2014)

XDel said:


> Nice, so how does it look on the inside?


 

No where near as bad as I thought to be honest.  I was expecting it to look like it thrown together and a mess but they are actually pretty well made to be fair.  I took a pic of mine with the lid of when it bricked here:

http://postimg.org/image/oentwhfnj/

Doesn't look great from that pic but everything is sturdy etc.  Its better than I thought it would be.


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 19, 2014)

kristianity77 said:


> No where near as bad as I thought to be honest. I was expecting it to look like it thrown together and a mess but they are actually pretty well made to be fair. I took a pic of mine with the lid of when it bricked here:
> 
> http://postimg.org/image/oentwhfnj/
> 
> Doesn't look great from that pic but everything is sturdy etc. Its better than I thought it would be.


 

I'm actually quite impressed, it looks very well made indeed. Glad the PCB used wasn't just glued together


----------



## kristianity77 (Mar 19, 2014)

the_randomizer said:


> I'm actually quite impressed, it looks very well made indeed. Glad the PCB used wasn't just glued together


 
I was expecting everything to fall out once i got the back off and it be a jigsaw puzzle to get it all back together again but no, everything stayed in place.  Only thing you have to disconnect to get to the main board is the ribbon cable for the touch screen, but it just clips out really easy.


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 19, 2014)

kristianity77 said:


> I was expecting everything to fall out once i got the back off and it be a jigsaw puzzle to get it all back together again but no, everything stayed in place. Only thing you have to disconnect to get to the main board is the ribbon cable for the touch screen, but it just clips out really easy.


 

So, it's safe to say that the device can be recovered from most types of bricks?


----------



## kristianity77 (Mar 19, 2014)

the_randomizer said:


> So, it's safe to say that the device can be recovered from most types of bricks?


 

I would say so.  At the end of the day the worst kind of brick is only one which completely ruins your NAND.  But if you have a physical way of forcing it to be rewritten (with the shorting of the pins)  then id say anything is just about recoverable.


----------



## kristianity77 (Mar 19, 2014)

I just downloaded this as well.  I used to love this back in the day!  Runs perfectly well as well!


----------



## XDel (Mar 21, 2014)

Mine should be here Tuesday.


----------



## kristianity77 (Mar 21, 2014)

XDel said:


> Mine should be here Tuesday.


 

Where did you order yours from in the end?


----------



## XDel (Mar 22, 2014)

JXD direct.


----------



## XDel (Mar 22, 2014)




----------



## kristianity77 (Mar 26, 2014)

XDel said:


> Mine should be here Tuesday.


 

Well, are you sitting on a brand new shiny S7800 yet?


----------



## XDel (Mar 26, 2014)

No, it went down to GA, left GA, then ended back up in GA, thus delaying it's arrival by two days. Now it is in Columbus and has been dispatched, so I should in theory have it in my hands tomorrow.


----------



## XDel (Mar 27, 2014)

kristianity77 said:


> Well, are you sitting on a brand new shiny S7800 yet?


 

I got it today... the jerks sent me a S7800A instead of a S7800B which they assured me I would be receiving. Not only that, but it also seems that the dual analog set up is not the greatest. I.E. when playing Dead Trigger, if I am holding fire, or using the left analog, sometimes my right analog stops working from time to time.


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 27, 2014)

XDel said:


> I got it today... the jerks sent me a S7800A instead of a S7800B which they assured me I would be receiving. Not only that, but it also seems that the dual analog set up is not the greatest. I.E. when playing Dead Trigger, if I am holding fire, or using the left analog, sometimes my right analog stops working from time to time.


 

I hope they don't screw me over when I order mine; I'll get it through DinoDirect


----------



## XDel (Mar 27, 2014)

At this rate, I'd suggest not ordering one honestly. My experience with their tech support has been NOTHING but drama and it has burned a giant whole in my pocket book.

As I said, I had received a flakey 7300, shipped that back to them for about $45 tracked, then half a year later, it still has not arrived. On top of the $45 I already had about $125 invested in the 7300. They wanted $35 to ship me a new 7300 when they saw it has been half a year without my old unit arriving, so I told them for that price they might as well send me a S7800B. They said for $80 they would and assured me it would be a B and not an A.
 Grudingly I sent the money and today find that yes, they screwed me once again. So in total I have spent about $250 for a piece of shit S7800A which sells for $150 or less and does not have near the CPU power that the B has... the CPU power I was looking forward to.
 What the fuck am I supposed to do with an A? Also how am I supposed to Ebay it if the analogs are fucked up?

 Yes sir, fuck JXD with a rusty fan blade.


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 27, 2014)

XDel said:


> At this rate, I'd suggest not ordering one honestly. My experience with their tech support has been NOTHING but drama and it has burned a giant whole in my pocket book.
> 
> As I said, I had received a flakey 7300, shipped that back to them for about $45 tracked, then half a year later, it still has not arrived. On top of the $45 I already had about $125 invested in the 7300. They wanted $35 to ship me a new 7300 when they saw it has been half a year without my old unit arriving, so I told them for that price they might as well send me a S7800B. They said for $80 they would and assured me it would be a B and not an A.
> Grudingly I sent the money and today find that yes, they screwed me once again. So in total I have spent about $250 for a piece of shit S7800A which sells for $150 or less and does not have near the CPU power that the B has... the CPU power I was looking forward to.
> ...


 

Damn....sorry I asked, with all the bullshit you've had to put up, I'll get the GPD GP5 instead; IPS screen be damned, JXD sounds like a pretty stupid company to me. They really need to phase out the A model since it's not nearly as good as the B model, and the GP5 has the exact same CPU and frequency.  Not to mention JXD hasn't even fixed the HDMI out issues, I don't think they ever will.


----------



## XDel (Mar 27, 2014)

the_randomizer said:


> Damn....sorry I asked, with all the bullshit you've had to put up, I'll get the GPD GP5 instead; IPS screen be damned, JXD sounds like a pretty stupid company to me. They really need to phase out the A model since it's not nearly as good as the B model, and the GP5 has the exact same CPU and frequency. Not to mention JXD hasn't even fixed the HDMI out issues, I don't think they ever will.


 

Prolly the better choice. I hope the GPD GP5 is a lot less drama for you. Sorry I ever mentioned JXD.


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 27, 2014)

XDel said:


> Prolly the better choice. I hope the GPD GP5 is a lot less drama for you. Sorry I ever mentioned JXD.


 
It's not your fault, I've been on the Dingoonity forums for a while now and see way more issues with JXD than with GPD (the ratio seems higher on average with JXD). I'm not upset, I just don't want to get screwed over by taking my chances. Sure, it may not happen to me, but why take the risk? The other issue is the reliability of shipping, sounds pretty silly the way they handle it with DHL or whatever it is they use. I'll go through DinoDirect and pay extra for USPS/FedEx because I've never had an issue with them 

If anyone should apologize, it should be me for making this thread in the first place.


----------



## XDel (Mar 27, 2014)

the_randomizer said:


> It's not your fault, I've been on the Dingoonity forums for a while now and see way more issues with JXD than with GPD (the ratio seems higher on average with JXD). I'm not upset, I just don't want to get screwed over by taking my chances. Sure, it may not happen to me, but why take the risk? The other issue is the reliability of shipping, sounds pretty silly the way they handle it with DHL or whatever it is they use. I'll go through DinoDirect and pay extra for USPS/FedEx because I've never had an issue with them
> 
> If anyone should apologize, it should be me for making this thread in the first place.


 
 We need a new pinned thread titled: Fuck JXD with a Rusty Fanblade! DO NOT BUY DO NOT BUY!!!


----------



## kristianity77 (Mar 27, 2014)

XDel said:


> I got it today... the jerks sent me a S7800A instead of a S7800B which they assured me I would be receiving. Not only that, but it also seems that the dual analog set up is not the greatest. I.E. when playing Dead Trigger, if I am holding fire, or using the left analog, sometimes my right analog stops working from time to time.


 


A S7800A?  Wow!  They are different in more or less every way on the inside.  Different chipset the lot.  Its a well undercooked version in my opinion.  I didn't even know they still sold them to be honest as no one bought them.  Are you going to send it back?


----------



## kristianity77 (Mar 27, 2014)

I know it sounds bad to be lumped with a shitty device but this is why I always think its best to let someone else import them and where possible, pay a tiny bit extra to buy it from someone else.  Much less risk involved and then your device goes back to someone in your own country as opposed to half way round the world.  No consolation now I know


----------



## XDel (Mar 27, 2014)

kristianity77 said:


> A S7800A? Wow! They are different in more or less every way on the inside. Different chipset the lot. Its a well undercooked version in my opinion. I didn't even know they still sold them to be honest as no one bought them. Are you going to send it back?


 
 I wrote them a letter about it but probably won't hear back from them till around midnight (my time) when they are in. Somehow I managed to restrain from cussing them out, though I feel it's coming. If they so much as ask me to ship it back to them first I am going to go ape shit.


----------



## XDel (Mar 27, 2014)

kristianity77 said:


> I know it sounds bad to be lumped with a shitty device but this is why I always think its best to let someone else import them and where possible, pay a tiny bit extra to buy it from someone else. Much less risk involved and then your device goes back to someone in your own country as opposed to half way round the world. No consolation now I know


 

You are right, I should not have dealt with them directly.


----------



## kristianity77 (Mar 27, 2014)

XDel said:


> You are right, I should not have dealt with them directly.


 

Are the S7800As cross compatible with the Bs firmware or is it a totally different ballgame.  Because honestly, I've never known anyone to have one!


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 27, 2014)

I wish I knew why they were still in production, the A models need to be phased out at this point. I don't even know if I can trust JXD to be honest, much less their shipping department. Then there's customs issues that can happen when going from China to US, but I know that I won't be buying directly from them, but from DinoDirect


----------



## XDel (Mar 27, 2014)

kristianity77 said:


> Are the S7800As cross compatible with the Bs firmware or is it a totally different ballgame. Because honestly, I've never known anyone to have one!


 
That I have not looked into yet. I am kind of holding on doing anything to this till I hear back from JXD.


----------



## mrtofu (Mar 27, 2014)

deleted


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 27, 2014)

WatchGintama said:


> http://slickdeals.net/f/6816882-newegg-nvidia-shield-for-179-99-free-shipping?src=pdw
> 
> Nvidia Shield $179.99 on newegg.


 

Really?! That's actually not that bad for a Shield! I assume that Android-based emulators (RetroArch, N64, etc) would work pretty damn well?


----------



## mrtofu (Mar 27, 2014)

deleted


----------



## XDel (Mar 27, 2014)

Now I want a refund!!! 



WatchGintama said:


> http://slickdeals.net/f/6816882-newegg-nvidia-shield-for-179-99-free-shipping?src=pdw
> 
> Nvidia Shield $179.99 on newegg.


----------



## kristianity77 (Mar 27, 2014)

The Shields tear the JXDs a new one it has to be said in terms of power but god damn they are ugly and not very ergonomical from the time I got to mess around with one. 

Having said that, the reason the shield has come down in price I believe is because a new model is just around the corner.


----------



## XDel (Mar 27, 2014)

kristianity77 said:


> The Shields tear the JXDs a new one it has to be said in terms of power but god damn they are ugly and not very ergonomical from the time I got to mess around with one.
> 
> Having said that, the reason the shield has come down in price I believe is because a new model is just around the corner.


 
Cool, I may just buy one used later down the road, unless JXD grants me an instant refund which I don't see happening for some reason.


----------



## kristianity77 (Mar 27, 2014)

To be honest, I'd let my S7800 go as there is an even better option in terms of power than the shield if your prepared to have a bluetooth controller and a tablet.  These are about the best thing money can buy for gaming at the moment:

http://www.amazon.com/EVGA-Tegra-An...TF8&qid=1395957722&sr=8-4&keywords=tegra+note


----------



## XDel (Mar 27, 2014)

Well, I am playing the Castlevania Rhonda of Blood remake on the latest PPSSPP and I'm surprise to say that it runs about 99% perfect thus far. The only flaw I see is the rare but occasional audio crackle... nothing to keep the game play from being fun.

 So in short, if I'm stuck with the S7800A... things could be worse. Still wish I had a refund so I could get a Shield though.


----------



## kristianity77 (Mar 27, 2014)

XDel said:


> Well, I am playing the Castlevania Rhonda of Blood remake on the latest PPSSPP and I'm surprise to say that it runs about 99% perfect thus far. The only flaw I see is the rare but occasional audio crackle... nothing to keep the game play from being fun.
> 
> So in short, if I'm stuck with the S7800A... things could be worse. Still wish I had a refund so I could get a Shield though.


 

From what I know, the S7800A has a lower clockspeed than the B, but the PowerVR graphics that is in it is massively superior to the Mali 400 in the B model. You also dont get the video playback issues on the A either.  In short, Id wager that it doesnt have the HDMI issues as well!  

Also, if you can run Rondo of blood at native resolution (IE have PPSSPP run and upscale the game to 1280x800) without much of a hiccup then your S7800A is doing a better job the B can do running at 1.6ghz, I've just tested it.

What do they clock at anyway, 1ghz?

With regards to PPSSPP emulation, you could do worse than to look at my topic over on Dingooniity to make pretty much any game run full speed:

http://boards.dingoonity.org/jxd-devices/full-speed-ppsspp-on-s7800/


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 27, 2014)

kristianity77 said:


> To be honest, I'd let my S7800 go as there is an even better option in terms of power than the shield if your prepared to have a bluetooth controller and a tablet. These are about the best thing money can buy for gaming at the moment:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/EVGA-Tegra-Android-4-2-2-Jelly/dp/B00H3XMQCW/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1395957722&sr=8-4&keywords=tegra note


 

Well, as long as controllers can work with it, might be a good alternative. I might go with a Shield or G5A


----------



## kristianity77 (Mar 27, 2014)

the_randomizer said:


> Well, as long as controllers can work with it, might be a good alternative. I might go with a Shield or G5A


 

The S7800A I know has a slower CPU clockspeed than that B.  But the PowerVR is miles better than the Mali and more than makes up for it in my opinion. Lets not forget, the S7800A usually retails for a higher price than the B.  People just look at the 1ghz of the A versus the 1.6ghz of the B and think they are getting a rough deal.  But most people know that clock speed doesn't really mean shit in a lot of circumstances.

In fairness, knowing that the A version doesn't have the issues the B version has, if XDel was UK based, I'd trade! lol


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 27, 2014)

kristianity77 said:


> The S7800A I know has a slower CPU clockspeed than that B. But the PowerVR is miles better than the Mali and more than makes up for it in my opinion. Lets not forget, the S7800A usually retails for a higher price than the B. People just look at the 1ghz of the A versus the 1.6ghz of the B and think they are getting a rough deal. But most people know that clock speed doesn't really mean shit in a lot of circumstances.
> 
> In fairness, knowing that the A version doesn't have the issues the B version has, if XDel was UK based, I'd trade! lol


 

True, but it handles PPSSPP and Mupen64 AE well enough? I wonder if the HDMI issues are gone, and I think they should be on that GPU.


----------



## kristianity77 (Mar 27, 2014)

the_randomizer said:


> True, but it handles PPSSPP and Mupen64 AE well enough? I wonder if the HDMI issues are gone, and I think they should be on that GPU.


 

The HDMI issues im pretty sure wont be there because its a total different (and better) chipset.  

Mupen64 Will run fine on it im sure (well, emulator restricted anyway, as the emulators for N64 for me just arent up to scratch yet for android anyway aside from Mario and Zelda etc)

In short, in my opinion I think the A series are probably the better buy, I just didn't think they were out in the wild anymore.


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 27, 2014)

kristianity77 said:


> The HDMI issues im pretty sure wont be there because its a total different (and better) chipset.
> 
> Mupen64 Will run fine on it im sure (well, emulator restricted anyway, as the emulators for N64 for me just arent up to scratch yet for android anyway aside from Mario and Zelda etc)
> 
> In short, in my opinion I think the A series are probably the better buy, I just didn't think they were out in the wild anymore.


 

Good to know that, but should I still be wary about having shipment issues and/or possible delays in US customs? I remember someone on those forums that said they took it back after cancelling his shipment (Geekbuying I believe).


----------



## kristianity77 (Mar 27, 2014)

the_randomizer said:


> Good to know that, but should I still be wary about having shipment issues and/or possible delays in US customs? I remember someone on those forums that said they took it back after cancelling his shipment (Geekbuying I believe).


 

To be honest, if it was me buying one, I'd just source one in your own country.  Yes it may cost you 10% more or so but its just not worth the hassle in my opinion in getting something shipped from China.  Its too much of a ballache if you have issues.

To put it another way, your thinking of getting an Nvidia Shield right?  You wouldn't order that from China would you, even if it saved you 10%?


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 27, 2014)

kristianity77 said:


> To be honest, if it was me buying one, I'd just source one in your own country. Yes it may cost you 10% more or so but its just not worth the hassle in my opinion in getting something shipped from China. Its too much of a ballache if you have issues.
> 
> To put it another way, your thinking of getting an Nvidia Shield right? You wouldn't order that from China would you, even if it saved you 10%?


 

Well, they have the JXD on Amazon and eBay, but I'm sure they ship from Hong Kong, the nVidia Shield would ship from the states. I'd rather buy it domestically to be honest, and not have it go through customs and/or possibly be withheld. I've seen a lot of horror stories with shipping from China from a lot of users, top that with the fact JXD doesn't really care about compensation. So no, I wouldn't order it from China, but unfortunately, I've yet to see an s7800 sold in the states.

Edit: A nice showcase


RetroArch


----------



## kristianity77 (Mar 28, 2014)

the_randomizer said:


> Well, they have the JXD on Amazon and eBay, but I'm sure they ship from Hong Kong, the nVidia Shield would ship from the states. I'd rather buy it domestically to be honest, and not have it go through customs and/or possibly be withheld. I've seen a lot of horror stories with shipping from China from a lot of users, top that with the fact JXD doesn't really care about compensation. So no, I wouldn't order it from China, but unfortunately, I've yet to see an s7800 sold in the states.
> 
> Edit: A nice showcase
> 
> ...





The Shield now that you can get it for the cheaper price is a no brainer really.  If only it didnt have a tiny screen!   Its a classic case of once you try a bigger screen its not easy to go back to a smaller one.  But I guess if this is your first device you wont mind lol


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 28, 2014)

kristianity77 said:


> The Shield now that you can get it for the cheaper price is a no brainer really. If only it didnt have a tiny screen!  Its a classic case of once you try a bigger screen its not easy to go back to a smaller one. But I guess if this is your first device you wont mind lol


 

I just hope the price drop is permanent since I can't quite afford it yet, but now that I finally found a job, it's no longer an impossibility  At least the screen is 720p, and seems to have a pretty good battery life  Emulation shouldn't be an issue at all!


----------



## kristianity77 (Mar 28, 2014)

the_randomizer said:


> I just hope the price drop is permanent since I can't quite afford it yet, but now that I finally found a job, it's no longer an impossibility  At least the screen is 720p, and seems to have a pretty good battery life  Emulation shouldn't be an issue at all!


 

Yeah I would consider one myself if the price was the same over here.  But the cheapest you can get the for here brand new is about £240.  Which is believe is approaching $350.  Just too much


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 28, 2014)

kristianity77 said:


> Yeah I would consider one myself if the price was the same over here. But the cheapest you can get the for here brand new is about £240. Which is believe is approaching $350. Just too much


 

Ouch, that really sucks, quite a price difference.


----------



## XDel (Mar 28, 2014)

kristianity77 said:


> From what I know, the S7800A has a lower clockspeed than the B, but the PowerVR graphics that is in it is massively superior to the Mali 400 in the B model. You also dont get the video playback issues on the A either. In short, Id wager that it doesnt have the HDMI issues as well!
> 
> Also, if you can run Rondo of blood at native resolution (IE have PPSSPP run and upscale the game to 1280x800) without much of a hiccup then your S7800A is doing a better job the B can do running at 1.6ghz, I've just tested it.
> 
> ...


 
1Ghz, will have to test the HDMI, and Castlevania does eventually slow way down after the first level. A shame. Even PSX is slow. A shame. GBA is fine though, but I don't expect to be able to tax DosBOX much.

Aside of the feel of the hardware itself, I don't care much for it, it's just like being confined to the same rom sets that I can already do on my Wii, XBOX classic, and even DSiXL in many cases.


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 28, 2014)

XDel said:


> 1Ghz, will have to test the HDMI, and Castlevania does eventually slow way down after the first level. A shame. Even PSX is slow. A shame. GBA is fine though, but I don't expect to be able to tax DosBOX much.
> 
> Aside of the feel of the hardware itself, I don't care much for it, it's just like being confined to the same rom sets that I can already do on my Wii, XBOX classic, and even DSiXL in many cases.


 

Damn, that sucks, I was hoping for full speed PSX. You're using ePSXe right?


----------



## XDel (Mar 28, 2014)

the_randomizer said:


> Damn, that sucks, I was hoping for full speed PSX. You're using ePSXe right?


 
Yes sir.

I did on the other hand get New Super Mario Bros. DS to run fluid (thus far) full screen, stretched, with the bottom screen turned off (since I don't need it much).

I'm going to tinker with Epsxe some more later. Now I'm preparing to tinker with PrBOOM and RetroArch.

As for musick applications, I've been able to get Fruity Loops, Mikrosonic RD4 to run flawlessly! I just need to find something like Cubase or Reaper for Android and I'd for sure have a few uses for this "thing" they sent me.


----------



## kristianity77 (Mar 28, 2014)

XDel said:


> Yes sir.
> 
> I did on the other hand get New Super Mario Bros. DS to run fluid (thus far) full screen, stretched, with the bottom screen turned off (since I don't need it much).
> 
> ...


 


EPSXE doesnt run full speed? Hmm, that doesn't sound right (especially if you are getting Drastic to run full speed!). Its actually pretty low requirement wise. Do you have the settings correct?

If you haven't already, change your options to these (assuming your on EPSXE 1.9.0 either 15 or 17

CPU Frameskip - Disabled
MME Enable - Autodetect
Screen Colour Depth - 16 bit
Video Renderer - Hardware (Fast/Smooth)
Video Filtering - Enabled
PSX Dithering - Disabled
Sound Quality - Full sound Effects
Sound Latency - Very Low

Also, what games are you trying. EPSXE is close to perfect but there are games that for some reason dont run full speed, like Tekken 3, Loaded etc. I think I found about 4 or 5 out of the 100 or so I have.

I've just dropped mine down to 1GHZ just to test and can confirm it runs at full speed.  you should be seeing the same.

Also, what needs to be done in order to get max performance out of it is to download somekind of CPU tune utility off the play store (I use No Frills CPU control). This will allow you to keep the CPU maxed out at all times during emus, which does help no end.


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 28, 2014)

Yeah, unless I can get it via domestic means, I'll have to be careful


----------



## XDel (Mar 28, 2014)

kristianity77 said:


> EPSXE doesnt run full speed? Hmm, that doesn't sound right (especially if you are getting Drastic to run full speed!). Its actually pretty low requirement wise. Do you have the settings correct?
> 
> If you haven't already, change your options to these (assuming your on EPSXE 1.9.0 either 15 or 17
> 
> ...


 

Epsxe is now running better, thanks!


----------



## XDel (Mar 28, 2014)

BTW, I got an e-mail back from JXD, they insist that they do not sell 7800A's and that I need to check my system info and I will see that it is in fact a 7800B...

...apparently I need to make and send them a video to prove to them that they have no idea what they are talking about.


----------



## kristianity77 (Mar 28, 2014)

XDel said:


> BTW, I got an e-mail back from JXD, they insist that they do not sell 7800A's and that I need to check my system info and I will see that it is in fact a 7800B...
> 
> ...apparently I need to make and send them a video to prove to them that they have no idea what they are talking about.


 

I'd do it. All you need to show them realistically is the build number thats in the About Tablet section of the settings. What does that say anyway?

And also, if you know where to get it from, take a copy of your build.prop file.  That will contain all the information they need to prove its an A


----------



## XDel (Mar 28, 2014)

kristianity77 said:


> I'd do it. All you need to show them realistically is the build number thats in the About Tablet section of the settings. What does that say anyway?
> 
> And also, if you know where to get it from, take a copy of your build.prop file. That will contain all the information they need to prove its an A


 
I don't have my tablet handy at the moment, so I can't say what the build number is atm. I just recall seeing 7800A when I'd looked.

As for build.prop... where do I find that?


----------



## kristianity77 (Mar 28, 2014)

XDel said:


> I don't have my tablet handy at the moment, so I can't say what the build number is atm. I just recall seeing 7800A when I'd looked.
> 
> As for build.prop... where do I find that?


 

To get the build prop, go to the google play store and install any kind of file manager software to enable you to browse through your system. Build prop is a file located in /System folder that is on the root of the device.  Just copy it and paste it to your external SD card.  I believe that the partition all the system files are on cannot be seen if you connect your device to the PC and browse through the folders etc.  So copy it, paste it to SD and you'll be able to get at it once you connect to PC etc.


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 28, 2014)

XDel said:


> BTW, I got an e-mail back from JXD, they insist that they do not sell 7800A's and that I need to check my system info and I will see that it is in fact a 7800B...
> 
> ...apparently I need to make and send them a video to prove to them that they have no idea what they are talking about.


 

Well that's a bunch of bullshit, and plain sad. Not sure what they're on but they need to cut the dosage lol. If they will still refuse to believe even after knowing what they sent ya and when they see the video, they don't deserve your money/business


----------



## kristianity77 (Mar 28, 2014)

the_randomizer said:


> Well that's a bunch of bullshit, and plain sad. Not sure what they're on but they need to cut the dosage lol. If they will still refuse to believe even after knowing what they sent ya and when they see the video, they don't deserve your money/business


 

I can understand why they have asked it to be honest, even though I agree it is bullshit.  I honestly don't know anyone who has an A.  No one on Dingoonity has ever mentioned having an A either.  I'm not saying they didn't produce them, they obviously did, but I'm not sure they ever made it to market as it were.  And because XDel got his from JXD itself, its probably the only way he would have been given one lol

Xdel, how did you get it from JXD themselves if you dont mind me asking?  If i go on the the JXD site I cant see any option to purchase one?


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 28, 2014)

kristianity77 said:


> I can understand why they have asked it to be honest, even though I agree it is bullshit. I honestly don't know anyone who has an A. No one on Dingoonity has ever mentioned having an A either. I'm not saying they didn't produce them, they obviously did, but I'm not sure they ever made it to market as it were. And because XDel got his from JXD itself, its probably the only way he would have been given one lol
> 
> Xdel, how did you get it from JXD themselves if you dont mind me asking? If i go on the the JXD site I cant see any option to purchase one?


 

Now I definitely feel like getting an nVidia Shield and skip JXD altogether. Sure, some may call that cowardly or what have you, but in all honesty, I don't think it's worth the trouble, like, at all. Not sure if it uses an IPS screen, but it is OLED so it should look pretty good I'd think. I wonder what retailer he went through to get it.


----------



## kristianity77 (Mar 28, 2014)

the_randomizer said:


> Now I definitely feel like getting an nVidia Shield and skip JXD altogether. Sure, some may call that cowardly or what have you, but in all honesty, I don't think it's worth the trouble, like, at all. Not sure if it uses an IPS screen, but it is OLED so it should look pretty good I'd think. I wonder what retailer he went through to get it.


 

The Shield isn't OLED to my knowledge, its just a bog standard LCD I think.  I dont think any tablets are OLED yet, maybe the Samsung Note ones might be AMOLED I dont know.


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 28, 2014)

kristianity77 said:


> The Shield isn't OLED to my knowledge, its just a bog standard LCD I think. I dont think any tablets are OLED yet, maybe the Samsung Note ones might be AMOLED I dont know.


 

I thought I heard the reviewer on Joystiq say that, but he said the screen is still pretty good, and 720p, so it's better than the G5A at least.  Maybe I'm wrong lol http://www.joystiq.com/2013/07/31/nvidia-shield-review/  Either way, it has a lot better screen than many other Android devices


----------



## kristianity77 (Mar 28, 2014)

the_randomizer said:


> I thought I heard the reviewer on Joystiq say that, but he said the screen is still pretty good, and 720p, so it's better than the G5A at least. Maybe I'm wrong lol http://www.joystiq.com/2013/07/31/nvidia-shield-review/ Either way, it has a lot better screen than many other Android devices


 

Yeah I'm 99% sure that review is wrong. I'd still go for a JXD personally but ya know

EDIT

Holy shit, 1000 posts!  Its only taken me 11 years!


----------



## Joe88 (Mar 28, 2014)

if you mean to the cheap android devices, then yes the screen is fine
if you compare it to high end phones and phablets around the same size, then the screen is lacking


----------



## XDel (Mar 28, 2014)

kristianity77 said:


> I can understand why they have asked it to be honest, even though I agree it is bullshit. I honestly don't know anyone who has an A. No one on Dingoonity has ever mentioned having an A either. I'm not saying they didn't produce them, they obviously did, but I'm not sure they ever made it to market as it were. And because XDel got his from JXD itself, its probably the only way he would have been given one lol
> 
> Xdel, how did you get it from JXD themselves if you dont mind me asking? If i go on the the JXD site I cant see any option to purchase one?


 

That I sadly do not recall. I even just looked on the package to see if they had a return address and they do not... creepy!

In the mean time, I've a new development, turns out that the L2 button does not respond. Also there are times in emulators when you hit a button, and though it is physically up when you release, it still acts as if it is being held down. Though currently, none of my buttons are working in anything aside of START and SELECT. Oh the irony!


----------



## XDel (Mar 28, 2014)

Hmm, looks like L2 does work after all, it's only that Epsxe does not like it.

RetroArch is acting cracked out still, and GBA Emulator works again after I turned off OpenGL mode which for some reason, was preventing the controls from working.


----------



## kristianity77 (Mar 28, 2014)

XDel said:


> Hmm, looks like L2 does work after all, it's only that Epsxe does not like it.
> 
> RetroArch is acting cracked out still, and GBA Emulator works again after I turned off OpenGL mode which for some reason, was preventing the controls from working.


 

In EPSXE do you have all the buttons set?

Also, you need to remember that in the Axis settings (where you set the left and right analogue stick) you HAVE to make sure L2 and R2 trigger are set to NONE ( i believe this defaults to something, I cant remember what, but just switch it to none)


----------



## XDel (Mar 28, 2014)

kristianity77 said:


> In EPSXE do you have all the buttons set?
> 
> Also, you need to remember that in the Axis settings (where you set the left and right analogue stick) you HAVE to make sure L2 and R2 trigger are set to NONE ( i believe this defaults to something, I cant remember what, but just switch it to none)


 
What should my Gamepad ID be? Gamepad Profile, etc?


----------



## kristianity77 (Mar 29, 2014)

XDel said:


> What should my Gamepad ID be? Gamepad Profile, etc?


 

These are all the settings I use on EPSXE (In addition to the ones i mentioned before)

Gamepad ID should be ADC Joystick

In the gamepad options bit it should be set to this:

Autodetect gamepads on the fly - Enabled
Enable Bluez - Disabled (thats for bluetooth controllers)
Bluez Profile - Archos Gamepad (this is the closest setup to the S7800, you just have to remember like I said before to change the L2 and R2 triggers to NONE)


----------



## XDel (Mar 29, 2014)

kristianity77 said:


> These are all the settings I use on EPSXE (In addition to the ones i mentioned before)
> 
> Gamepad ID should be ADC Joystick
> 
> ...


 
I do not have the option "ADC Joystick"

I have:

Virtual Touchscreen Gamepad

NONE

gpio_kp

joy_kp

sw-keyboard

Moga

Though for Gamepad profile I do have and selected Archos Gamepad.

Though it now seems to be working. The sound track slows down here and there and speeds back up, but other than that, it all seems to be working again, thank you!


----------



## XDel (Mar 29, 2014)

So what program do ya'll use to back up apps into APK format? I don't keep the internet at home (well I get it from next door and it goes in and out), and I want to be able to keep all my commercial and free programs on my hard drive as APK files so I can install or uninstall them when ever and where ever I please.

I have APK share, but it does not seem to work at all, and I have APK Downloader installed as an extension in Chrome, but it will only retrieve free programs and not the one's I've paid for.

EDIT: I made some free space, APK Share seems to be working fine now. The sad part is you can't just save directly to your external SD card. Plus it does not seem to allow for backing up commercial apps or games. Bah! :/


----------



## Joe88 (Mar 29, 2014)

Titanium backup
The apk file file will be in a compressed archive, just unpack it and the apk will be in it


----------



## XDel (Mar 29, 2014)

Now we're talking! Alas, it feels like I have control over my own device like a normal computer. Thank you much!


----------



## XDel (Mar 29, 2014)

Joe88 said:


> Titanium backup
> The apk file file will be in a compressed archive, just unpack it and the apk will be in it


 
Actually, hold on. After I did a back up in Titanium. I got a compressed file with the APK, then two compressed files with a com.XXX folder instide of two data folders.
Both Alien Breed and Awesome Land present me with folders like this. Strange thing is that neither the data folder inside the Android folder on the SD, or the data folder in the root of the SD have such folders. Where could these files go?

EDIT: I uninstalled Awesome land, re-installed it only using the APK and all seems well. Guess those folders are not needed. Must contain scores and such I presume.


----------



## Joe88 (Mar 29, 2014)

Those other folders are for user data, not needed unless you want your scores levels, settings, ect just the way you had them


----------



## XDel (Mar 30, 2014)

A few things...

Looks like MAME4droid (0.139u1) plays well with the S7800A. Even B Rap Boys is working!!!

Movies run great, 1080p on down.

HDMI is fine no slow downs.

CHKCPU claims Dosbox is running at about 45Mhz yet System Shock was horribly sluggish. TMNT works fine though. 

epsxe is now fine, audio and all (so far). Enjoying the Translated Japanese version of Symphony of the Night via HDMI.


SNES and GBA are fine. RetroArch still sucks.

Still can't find a decent port of DOOM that just works.

I've noticed that any program where you have to map virtual controls to the joysticks and button, eventually lead to problems. I.E. if you are holding right and try to jump, the jump does not always register, or the holding of right (or left) does not register, thus makeing Awesome Land and Alien Breed unplayable in the end.


EDIT: Golden Axe Revenge of Death Adder is choppy. Booooo! :/

Iroinically Star Wars Arcade (not the classic version) runs almost full speed... ?
​


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 30, 2014)

XDel said:


> A few things...
> 
> Looks like MAME4droid (0.139u1) plays well with the S7800A. Even B Rap Boys is working!!!
> 
> ...


 


The fact that RetroArch runs like crap is a turnoff for me TBH, I was looking forward to using it, but looks like the S7800 A doesn't cut it. Maybe a Shield would be the better option; it just sounds more and more appealing.


----------



## XDel (Mar 30, 2014)

the_randomizer said:


> The fact that RetroArch runs like crap is a turnoff for me TBH, I was looking forward to using it, but looks like the S7800 A doesn't cut it. Maybe a Shield would be the better option; it just sounds more and more appealing.


 
Yes, I can't even get it to load Sega CD or Turbo CD images.


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 30, 2014)

XDel said:


> Yes, I can't even get it to load Sega CD or Turbo CD images.


 

Dayum that sucks, the B model would probably fare good enough, I hope you hear back from them soon.


----------



## Vanth88 (Mar 30, 2014)

I ended up buying a JXD S7800 last week from geek buying for about $148(used a $10 off coupon too, but I also got better S&H, hdmi, and screen protector) and got it about 3 days ago. I installed the newest webclaw with it. Fair warning though, don't run any benchmark when you have the charger hooked up. In fact try not to play games with it in. I noticed it'll get kind of hot which isn't good.

Point is when I ran antutu(or w/e its called) it got so hot to the point I considered going back to the original firmware. Turns out you're not supposed to run heavy duty stuff while it's charging, who knew?

Anyway's even with the stock firmware I loved it. One thing I noticed was the analog sticks. You know how the Wii nunchuck is? the analog sticks have that diagonal feel to it not like a normal circle with other controllers. The analog sticks feel like that. The dpad is pretty nice too. It feels kind of like it has a cheaper-ish rubber under it, like a 3rd party controller, but the dpad works wonders. The button's also feel like that but as far as comfort goes they all work well.

I can't gripe about the machine, it works really really well. It plays the games I want to play, installs the software I want installed, and I even managed to get it working with eclipse(android development). The stock firmware work's as it should. As I said I eventually installed webclaw but until then I didn't have issues installing programs, downloading emulators, or roms, using happy chick(I have that installed even with webclaw).

HOWEVER! while the JXD S7800 is pretty nice you can buy the Nvidia Shield for $200 now. That's just $50 more for a far more powerful system. My benchmark score was 20k with webclaw, 17k with default(1.4ghz), Shield benchmarks at over 32k+. Consider this when purchasing the JXD. I don't regret my purchase though as I absolutely love the thing. I hate the charger though :|


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 30, 2014)

Vanth88 said:


> I ended up buying a JXD S7800 last week from geek buying for about $148(used a $10 off coupon too, but I also got better S&H, hdmi, and screen protector) and got it about 3 days ago. I installed the newest webclaw with it. Fair warning though, don't run any benchmark when you have the charger hooked up. In fact try not to play games with it in. I noticed it'll get kind of hot which isn't good.
> 
> Point is when I ran antutu(or w/e its called) it got so hot to the point I considered going back to the original firmware. Turns out you're not supposed to run heavy duty stuff while it's charging, who knew?
> 
> ...


 


The thing is, is the price drop for the Shield permanent or temporary; I don't have the money to get an Android gaming device yet, I hope that by the time I do, the price remains the same and doesn't decide to go back up to 300 without me know   The only major complaint I've heard about the nVidia Shield is how it gets uncomfortable after a while of holding.

Edit: After doing a Google search, Newegg, Gamestop and Fry's Electronics have it for $200.


----------



## Vanth88 (Mar 30, 2014)

Yeah the new price is $200 for the time being. I had the money(and still do) to get a shield but I took into consideration of how comfortable it would be. I can sit there for hours playing the JXD and it doesn't get to me. It's kind of like playing a Wii U except strangely enough the Wii U is lighter. I haven't had the time to play many games though(college) but I did grab a few like the Sonic games which are just a blast. The one game I played the most though was Perfect Dark. I was trying to adjust the n64 emulator to the best possible settings. Anyways it felt great.


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 30, 2014)

Vanth88 said:


> Yeah the new price is $200 for the time being. I had the money(and still do) to get a shield but I took into consideration of how comfortable it would be. I can sit there for hours playing the JXD and it doesn't get to me. It's kind of like playing a Wii U except strangely enough the Wii U is lighter. I haven't had the time to play many games though(college) but I did grab a few like the Sonic games which are just a blast. The one game I played the most though was Perfect Dark. I was trying to adjust the n64 emulator to the best possible settings. Anyways it felt great.


 

I know they're coming out with a new Shield (I think) so that might explain the price drop, the JXD however, is a bit of a concern, the retailer GeekBuying has screwed over a few customers on the Dingoonity forums and actually cancelled the shipments without consent and had issues with customs, that's what I don't want to happen should I get the B model, that and end up getting the wrong device. Might need to get it from DinoDirect or something.

Edit: Yep, the Shield is discounted on the nVidia store


----------



## Vanth88 (Mar 30, 2014)

As soon as I ordered from GeekBuying I waited a day and asked them how long it would take to start shipping as the website hasn't updated yet. They said they had already shipped it and provided me the shipping code and even apologized for the update delay. From there it went through customs(took about 2-3 days) and eventually DHL got it and sent it to me. It took about a week to get here. Only issue I had was the DHL website not working. I contacted DHL and they gave me another code and it worked just fine.

The first thing I noticed about the S7800 is that on the bottom of the machine it had 2014 [some other numbers] so I had got the newest model revision that I was aware of. So I know they at least carry the latest revisions.

And yeah I heard they're coming out with a Shield 2. Android devices are like PC's. You can end up buying a top of the line PC and in 6 months your product is too old. In this case I went with the JXD knowing I wouldn't have the best of the best, but it was good enough


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 30, 2014)

Vanth88 said:


> As soon as I ordered from GeekBuying I waited a day and asked them how long it would take to start shipping as the website hasn't updated yet. They said they had already shipped it and provided me the shipping code and even apologized for the update delay. From there it went through customs(took about 2-3 days) and eventually DHL got it and sent it to me. It took about a week to get here. Only issue I had was the DHL website not working. I contacted DHL and they gave me another code and it worked just fine.
> 
> The first thing I noticed about the S7800 is that on the bottom of the machine it had 2014 [some other numbers] so I had got the newest model revision that I was aware of. So I know they at least carry the latest revisions.
> 
> And yeah I heard they're coming out with a Shield 2. Android devices are like PC's. You can end up buying a top of the line PC and in 6 months your product is too old. In this case I went with the JXD knowing I wouldn't have the best of the best, but it was good enough


 

As long as I can run Snes, PSX, GBA, etc emulators along with Netflix well, that's all I really care about, not worried about something being obsolete half a year later. Still, it'll be a little bit before I can get anything 

I hope emulators let you hide the OSD controls because they'd drive me crazy.


----------



## Vanth88 (Mar 30, 2014)

Speaking of which no matter what android device you choose be aware there are a crap load of emulators.

For ex. you have  vgba-m and that's fine but then you have My Boy which is considered the best. In PSX you have FPSE and ePSXe. For N64 emulation you have mupen64 or super n64. the list gets rather lengthy. Some of them even include cloud saves using google drive.

The only ones I can think of that are considered "the best of the best" is PPSSPP(PSP), reicast(dreamcast), and GNES(SNES).


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 30, 2014)

Vanth88 said:


> Speaking of which no matter what android device you choose be aware there are a crap load of emulators.
> 
> For ex. you have vgba-m and that's fine but then you have My Boy which is considered the best. In PSX you have FPSE and ePSXe. For N64 emulation you have mupen64 or super n64. the list gets rather lengthy. Some of them even include cloud saves using google drive.
> 
> The only ones I can think of that are considered "the best of the best" is PPSSPP(PSP), reicast(dreamcast), and GNES(SNES).


 

GNes doesn't use Blargg's new core from Snes9x 1.52 (resulting in inferior SPC700/S-SMP audio emulation), but Snes9x EX+ does, so the sound emulation far superior (compared videos on YouTube and such lol), there's also RetroArch, which has many emulator cores in one, so there's that option too. Too bad ePSXe costs money though.


----------



## Vanth88 (Mar 30, 2014)

A lot of them cost money and see, this just proves my point lol there's too many emulators. I didn't even know about Snes9x EX+ yet I knew about the guys other emulators.

JXD doesn't work well with retroarch unless I missed something.


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 30, 2014)

Vanth88 said:


> A lot of them cost money and see, this just proves my point lol there's too many emulators. I didn't even know about Snes9x EX+ yet I knew about the guys other emulators.
> 
> JXD doesn't work well with retroarch unless I missed something.


 

I know the model B works well with it from what I've seen, the A model might not be up to par CPU-wise, but EX+ needs at least a 1 GHz CPU, has pretty much full compatibility and perfect sound, if RetroArch doesn't work, there are a lot of good standalone emulators, one called MD.emu, GBA.emu or something like that


----------



## Vanth88 (Mar 30, 2014)

Last I downloaded it Retroarch wouldn't run GBA games. I think I "might" have tampered with a setting I wasn't supposed to though. It was odd that it would run at.. I dunno, 5FPS? it was super slow.


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 30, 2014)

Vanth88 said:


> Last I downloaded it Retroarch wouldn't run GBA games. I think I "might" have tampered with a setting I wasn't supposed to though. It was odd that it would run at.. I dunno, 5FPS? it was super slow.


 

Yeah, sounds like a setting got mixed up, as I've seen GBA run full speed on the Wii with RetroArch (some games were 55/60 fps), could have enabled rewinding by accident, it's happened to me. Failing that, GBA.emu might do the trick.


----------



## kristianity77 (Mar 30, 2014)

XDel said:


> I do not have the option "ADC Joystick"
> 
> I have:
> 
> ...


 

If your getting the soundtrack slowing down and speeding back up take the sound latency off the experimental setting to the next one up.  That will stop that happening.


----------



## XDel (Mar 31, 2014)

kristianity77 said:


> If your getting the soundtrack slowing down and speeding back up take the sound latency off the experimental setting to the next one up. That will stop that happening.


 

You are correct, I had had it set to the last option as suggested before, but then I figured that since you are on a B and I an A, that maybe the A could not handle it, but it ended up being other factors that were causing my slows downs. Anyhow its set back and emulation is now near perfect. 

Thank you!


----------



## XDel (Mar 31, 2014)

Well it looks like I have a little bit to clarify. This whole time I was under the assumption that I was dealing with JXD directly (since they are communicating from China and all), but I just noticed that the e-mails are coming from Willgoo. How this slipped my attention is beyond me, as I noticed you guys talking about them in here, but yes. It would appear that I am in fact not dealing with JXD directly, but instead am dealing with Willgoo china.

 That being said, they have wrote me back today asking for a screen shot. They stated that... well here I'll just quote the e-mail:

"Thanks for getting back to us.
We wonder if you can take a photo or video to show us it is JXD S7800A?
We never restock this version and the factory does not produce this version any more.
We will submit this information to them so that they can confirm.
Thanks."
 One thing's for sure, I'm glad they didn't respond claiming that they have been busy celebrating Chinese New Year again. 
BTW, emulating an Amiga for practical use is blasphemy, though doing so strictly for gaming via UAE4All2 ain't so bad at all!
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=pandora.uae4all.sdl
This setup guide works fine:
http://www.element14.com/community/...ng-the-amiga-1200-on-the-samsung-galaxy-tab-3


----------



## Pleng (Mar 31, 2014)

I have to admit I was a little surprised to hear that you were dealing with JXD directly as they don't have a retail operation. Also very surprised that you appear to have an "A" model as, as other people have pointed out, one has never been seen before. Sorry I'm too lazy to go back through the thread, but what is it that makes you believe yours is an A model?


----------



## XDel (Mar 31, 2014)

Pleng said:


> I have to admit I was a little surprised to hear that you were dealing with JXD directly as they don't have a retail operation. Also very surprised that you appear to have an "A" model as, as other people have pointed out, one has never been seen before. Sorry I'm too lazy to go back through the thread, but what is it that makes you believe yours is an A model?


 
This...


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 31, 2014)

Pleng said:


> I have to admit I was a little surprised to hear that you were dealing with JXD directly as they don't have a retail operation. Also very surprised that you appear to have an "A" model as, as other people have pointed out, one has never been seen before. Sorry I'm too lazy to go back through the thread, but what is it that makes you believe yours is an A model?


 

I believe he said the clock speed being 1.0 GHz, 1 GB instead of 1.6 GHz with 2 GB or RAM, that and RetroArch and other emulators run like crap, whereas on the B model, PSX emulation and RetroArch run full speed.

When I get one of these, I sure as hell won't go through Willgoo, but either Geekbuying or DinoDirect. I've heard nothing but bad experiences with Willgoo.


----------



## Pleng (Mar 31, 2014)

Yea those specs certainly look like the A model! You've got yourself a bit of a rarity, there!


----------



## XDel (Mar 31, 2014)

Pleng said:


> Yea those specs certainly look like the A model! You've got yourself a bit of a rarity, there!


 
Maybe I should try an sell it on Ebay for $1000 ?


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 31, 2014)

Pleng said:


> Yea those specs certainly look like the A model! You've got yourself a bit of a rarity, there!


 

He got screwed over is what he got, falsely advertised; the company should compensate and give him the B model. Sheesh, with all the BS he put up with from Willgoo, I'll go with the Shield. I just can't take my chances, knowing that I have a 50/50 chance of getting an A model


----------



## Pleng (Mar 31, 2014)

XDel said:


> Maybe I should try an sell it on Ebay for $1000 ?


 
Hah yea... not *that* rare 

I wonder does the more powerful GPU make it better at Dreamcast emulation, or is CPU the bottleneck? If you can get full speed Daytona 2001 on Reicast I might just do you a trade


----------



## kristianity77 (Mar 31, 2014)

Ive said before that even though the B version will score higher on bullshit meaningless Antutu benchmarks etc, the A version I believe is better equipped for higher end emulation than the B just because of the PowerVR chip.

Like someone who develops a CFW for the S7800B said over on Dingoonity, its the GPU that bottlenecks the B version way way before the CPU gets into top gear which in my experience is totally true.


----------



## kristianity77 (Mar 31, 2014)

the_randomizer said:


> I believe he said the clock speed being 1.0 GHz, 1 GB instead of 1.6 GHz with 2 GB or RAM, that and RetroArch and other emulators run like crap, whereas on the B model, PSX emulation and RetroArch run full speed.
> 
> When I get one of these, I sure as hell won't go through Willgoo, but either Geekbuying or DinoDirect. I've heard nothing but bad experiences with Willgoo.


 

I have read somewhere (but cannot find it right now, but if I do i'll put up the link) that Retroarch doesn't get on very well with PowerVR sets.  Its not that the 7800A isn't powerful enough, its on a whole, a retroarch issue.

Also, there is a possibility that because the S7800A version according to Xdels screenshot doesn't appear to have ever had a firmware upgrade according to the date, that the 7800A isn't running at 60hz (this issue plagued the B model at the start until an upgrade corrected it) .  If this is the case, then Retroarch is picky about this also, unless you set the option to run retroarch according to your refresh rate, but this WILL make emulators run at abnormal speeds.


----------



## XDel (Mar 31, 2014)

kristianity77 said:


> I have read somewhere (but cannot find it right now, but if I do i'll put up the link) that Retroarch doesn't get on very well with PowerVR sets.  Its not that the 7800A isn't powerful enough, its on a whole, a retroarch issue.
> 
> Also, there is a possibility that because the S7800A version according to Xdels screenshot doesn't appear to have ever had a firmware upgrade according to the date, that the 7800A isn't running at 60hz (this issue plagued the B model at the start until an upgrade corrected it) .  If this is the case, then Retroarch is picky about this also, unless you set the option to run retroarch according to your refresh rate, but this WILL make emulators run at abnormal speeds.



I have been unable to find a firmware update' official or otherwise.


----------



## kristianity77 (Mar 31, 2014)

XDel said:


> I have been unable to find a firmware update' official or otherwise.


 

You can still easily test the refresh rate by running retroarch and calibrating the program to your refresh, that will tell you what it is.


----------



## the_randomizer (Apr 1, 2014)

kristianity77 said:


> Ive said before that even though the B version will score higher on bullshit meaningless Antutu benchmarks etc, the A version I believe is better equipped for higher end emulation than the B just because of the PowerVR chip.
> 
> Like someone who develops a CFW for the S7800B said over on Dingoonity, its the GPU that bottlenecks the B version way way before the CPU gets into top gear which in my experience is totally true.


 

So, is the B model still the be-all end-all model for emulation?


----------



## kristianity77 (Apr 1, 2014)

the_randomizer said:


> So, is the B model still the be-all end-all model for emulation?


 

For anything 16 bit and earlier there will not be any difference between the two.  For Dreamcast and PPSSPP I wouldnt like to say.  I'm told they rely on the GPU more so in theory, the A model should be slightly better.  But the thing is no one has ever posted any comparisons as A's are as rare as rocking horse shit. 

Where the B does win though obviously is updates.  The A version hasn't to my knowledge received any nor will it.  For all intents and purposes the A was never properly released so the fact XDel got one is very rare indeed.

Incidently, Webclaw has just updated his firmwares to one called 116-6 which im testing right now and from what I can gather its the best one yet.  Smooth as anything for video playback both on screen and via HDMI and all emulators run perfectly.  Battery time appears to have been improved a tad and its had the Kit Kat Launcher implemented also so it looks a lot nicer.


----------



## the_randomizer (Apr 1, 2014)

kristianity77 said:


> For anything 16 bit and earlier there will not be any difference between the two. For Dreamcast and PPSSPP I wouldnt like to say. I'm told they rely on the GPU more so in theory, the A model should be slightly better. But the thing is no one has ever posted any comparisons as A's are as rare as rocking horse shit.
> 
> Where the B does win though obviously is updates. The A version hasn't to my knowledge received any nor will it. For all intents and purposes the A was never properly released so the fact XDel got one is very rare indeed.
> 
> Incidently, Webclaw has just updated his firmwares to one called 116-6 which im testing right now and from what I can gather its the best one yet. Smooth as anything for video playback both on screen and via HDMI and all emulators run perfectly. Battery time appears to have been improved a tad and its had the Kit Kat Launcher implemented also so it looks a lot nicer.


 

Wow, so the HDMI issue was neutralized? Nice! That's good news, for some reason I didn't see a thread for it, not sure how I missed it (I'd like to download it for future reference)   Unless this is the thread...? http://boards.dingoonity.org/jxd-devices/beta-a-work-in-progress-(new-rom)/  The B Model's good for PSX as well?


----------



## kristianity77 (Apr 1, 2014)

the_randomizer said:


> Wow, so the HDMI issue was neutralized? Nice! That's good news, for some reason I didn't see a thread for it, not sure how I missed it (I'd like to download it for future reference)  Unless this is the thread...? http://boards.dingoonity.org/jxd-devices/beta-a-work-in-progress-(new-rom)/ The B Model's good for PSX as well?


 

HDMI is fixed as far as outputting video goes yes. Not fixed for emulators. But most peoples issue was for video as in reality, thats all your going to use HDMI for.

The B version is perfect for PSX emulation. You only need to be clocked at 1.2GHZ for it to run perfectly anyway, leaving loads of headroom.

The B version is also perfect for PPSSPP so long as you dont want to upscale to the native resolution of the device (and no android device on the market will allow you to do that anyway with full speed so its a none issue, even the Shield struggles with zero frameskip). The A version might be able to chuck out a few more FPS at the native res, but in a nutshell, it makes no difference as both would be slow. The idea for PPSSPP on either 7800 is to use a resolution changer to fix the emaultor to output native to the PSP (480x272) which will work perfectly on either device and at full speed on compatible games (as i showed in my PSP videos towards the front of this thread)


----------



## kristianity77 (Apr 3, 2014)

Any of you lot interested in the Amazon Fire TV?  I'm not overly clued up on set top boxes.  Would something like this be easy to side load apps to?  If you could loads all the emus etc that are on google play to something like this, with what looks to be a half decent controller, I think I wouldnt mind one of these!


----------



## the_randomizer (Apr 3, 2014)

kristianity77 said:


> Any of you lot interested in the Amazon Fire TV? I'm not overly clued up on set top boxes. Would something like this be easy to side load apps to? If you could loads all the emus etc that are on google play to something like this, with what looks to be a half decent controller, I think I wouldnt mind one of these!


 

What's the hardware used, i.e. does anyone know the CPU or GPU specs?


----------



## kristianity77 (Apr 3, 2014)

the_randomizer said:


> What's the hardware used, i.e. does anyone know the CPU or GPU specs?


 

Yeah its 1.7ghz quad core, and I believe the Adreno 320 GPU.  So its quite a step up on the S7800, but not quite the in the same league as a Shield.


----------



## the_randomizer (Apr 3, 2014)

kristianity77 said:


> Yeah its 1.7ghz quad core, and I believe the Adreno 320 GPU. So its quite a step up on the S7800, but not quite the in the same league as a Shield.


 

Are they super expensive, and I hope someone shows a video of emulators running on it 

Edit: It's $100 for the device, but the reviews so far have been mixed 
http://www.amazon.com/Amazon-CL1130-Fire-TV/dp/B00CX5P8FC?tag=donations09-20 

3/5 stars doesn't sound very good to me.


----------



## kristianity77 (Apr 3, 2014)

To be honest, glancing through a lot of them reviews I wouldn't give them the time of day to be honest.  The device was only released yesterday was it not?  How do most of them get reviews out for a device most won't have their hands on yet?  

Regardless, there is no denying that if things like this can be sideloaded with apps from the playstore, then it looks a very good piece of equipment indeed.  Lets just hope it comes to UK shores!


----------



## XDel (Apr 8, 2014)

Here's something strange.

MAME4droid (0.139u) seems to think that it has been uninstalled after a system reboot and I have to re-install it, only to find that my previous settings are still intact and that it's still looking on the external SD for the roms.

Why would it do this?


----------



## the_randomizer (Apr 8, 2014)

XDel said:


> Here's something strange.
> 
> MAME4droid (0.139u) seems to think that it has been uninstalled after a system reboot and I have to re-install it, only to find that my previous settings are still intact and that it's still looking on the external SD for the roms.
> 
> Why would it do this?


 

That's really weird, does it happen every time?


----------



## kristianity77 (Apr 8, 2014)

XDel said:


> Here's something strange.
> 
> MAME4droid (0.139u) seems to think that it has been uninstalled after a system reboot and I have to re-install it, only to find that my previous settings are still intact and that it's still looking on the external SD for the roms.
> 
> Why would it do this?


 

I had this problem. Nothing to do with the S7800 its the app. If you go into settings and then apps and look at MAME4Droid, youll probably see that the app is under a meg in size, and the USB storage app is about 80mb. The problem is MAME has a slight issue (Ive found anyway) with running off the USB storage. If you click "move to tablet", it will move the whole app to the initial storage (not ideal I know as this space is limited) but it did solve the problem.

Its not the only app that has this problem either, I use Tune In Radio Pro and this also suffers the same problem, you just have to move the entire app back to internal storage.


----------



## XDel (Apr 9, 2014)

kristianity77 said:


> I had this problem. Nothing to do with the S7800 its the app. If you go into settings and then apps and look at MAME4Droid, youll probably see that the app is under a meg in size, and the USB storage app is about 80mb. The problem is MAME has a slight issue (Ive found anyway) with running off the USB storage. If you click "move to tablet", it will move the whole app to the initial storage (not ideal I know as this space is limited) but it did solve the problem.
> 
> Its not the only app that has this problem either, I use Tune In Radio Pro and this also suffers the same problem, you just have to move the entire app back to internal storage.


 
Bummer, and yes I have another program that does that. I forget which though.

On the upside, my MAME collection is relatively small.


----------



## kristianity77 (Apr 9, 2014)

XDel said:


> Bummer, and yes I have another program that does that. I forget which though.
> 
> On the upside, my MAME collection is relatively small.


 

The actual Mame roms to my knowledge can sit wherever you want them to, its just the app itself which has to sit in the primary storage all by itself I believe.  But yeah I think my MAME roms is only like 200mb or so also.


----------



## neekee (Aug 21, 2014)

Hey guys. I know this is an old thread but I've read pretty much the whole thing and it was really helpful.

I just ordered a JXD S7800b on Amazon France from a French retailer for 138€. (keep in mind that the Shield is still 260€ here)

I should be receiving it in a couple days. It's my first handheld system since the GBA (lol), and my first Android/tablet product as well.

I was wondering if you guys would be willing to help me a bit with starting up with it ?

Like, what accessories should I get ? (cables etc...)

Which firmware to get ?

Best emus ?

Tips and tricks to get the best experience, really. 

Hope you guys find the time ^^

Cheers ~


----------



## XiTaU (Aug 21, 2014)

Hello and welcome i would recommend heading to http://boards.dingoonity.org/jxd-devices/
I also would recommend Webclaws firmware and the .emu emulators and retroarch.
ppsspp reicast and drastic are also very much needed and that will cover nearly anything u can emulate on the device.


----------



## kristianity77 (Aug 21, 2014)

^what he said


----------



## neekee (Aug 21, 2014)

Alright thanks guys I'll start on that ~

Kristianity77, are you still using yours ? If so, how well is it performing after long term use ? Thanks ~


----------



## kristianity77 (Aug 21, 2014)

neekee said:


> Alright thanks guys I'll start on that ~
> 
> Kristianity77, are you still using yours ? If so, how well is it performing after long term use ? Thanks ~


 

I got rid of mine a few weeks ago, but mine was performing totally fine right up until I sold it.  

I was using Webclaws firmware also so recommend his latest version also.  Do NOT upgrade to any kitkat roms, they are more trouble than they are worth.

Emulators like mentioned above, use the .Emu series.  That takes care of perfect, NES, SNES, GBA, Neo Geo, Genesis emulation.   N64 emulation is hit and miss so I didnt bother with that.  PPSSPP for PSP works really well with the majority of games working full speed on the device.


----------



## neekee (Aug 21, 2014)

> I got rid of mine a few weeks ago, but mine was performing totally fine right up until I sold it.


 
Good to know !

I noticed you used a USB thingie to charge it. Did it perform well 'till the end ?


----------



## kristianity77 (Aug 21, 2014)

neekee said:


> Good to know !
> 
> I noticed you used a USB thingie to charge it. Did it perform well 'till the end ?


 

Yep, perfectly fine.  The mains chargers that they come with can be hit and miss in terms of quality.  So I just bought a cable that goes USB > Barrel plug I think they call the connection and just used my samsung note 2 charger.  Charges the device in about 2 hours or so.


----------



## neekee (Aug 21, 2014)

This looks good ? :3

http://www.amazon.fr/Noir-Barrel-co...=1408627625&sr=8-2&keywords=USB+>+Barrel+plug


----------



## kristianity77 (Aug 21, 2014)

That looks a bit thick to me from that pic anyway.  You need something like this:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/USB-Cable...blet_Chargers_Sync_Cables&hash=item3a894eedaa


----------



## neekee (Aug 21, 2014)

> Unfortunately, access to this particular item has been blocked due to legal restrictions in some countries.


 
damn ...


----------



## neekee (Aug 21, 2014)

This ?

http://www.amazon.fr/StarTech-com-U...TF8&qid=undefined&sr=8-1&keywords=USB++Barrel


----------



## kristianity77 (Aug 21, 2014)

neekee said:


> This ?
> 
> http://www.amazon.fr/StarTech-com-USB2TYPEH-dalimentation-connecteur-annulaire/dp/B007BPQJSY/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=undefined&sr=8-1&keywords=USB Barrel


 

No. Thats not the same connection that you have on the end of your mains adapter. The mains adapter is alot thinner than that.

Go on to ebay and type S7800 USB, or S7300 USB


----------



## XiTaU (Aug 21, 2014)

this should do the job http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/5V-2A-US...423?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a8139e9bf
and yeah i forgot n64 emulation if u really wanna play some oot or sm64 use mupen64plus ae or n64oid
they both work pretty well for most games.


----------



## neekee (Aug 21, 2014)

Thanks guys. That last link doesn't work either for me but I'll figure it out. Thanks again for the help


----------



## kristianity77 (Oct 19, 2014)

Old topic I know but ALL the nagging issues of the S7800 have now been fixed in one go because they finally released the source code and a member over on Dingoonity has fixed everything.  So thats the HDMI output, battery indicator, analogue sticks, 60hz, the lot.  Took him a couple of days to fix what JXD couldn't in over a year.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Oct 19, 2014)

the_randomizer said:


> If this is the wrong section, I apologize...So I just recently heard of this Android tablet, it boasts a quad-core 1.8 GHz CPU (one model version anyway), a 7" 1280 x 800 IPS screen, 2 GB of RAM, dual analog sticks, a d-pad, shoulder buttons, it looks like it would be one helluva table for emulation and other types of gaming, and it's reasonably priced too, going for $178 on Amazon. They even showcase PSX and N64 emulation on here http://boards.dingoonity.org/jxd-devices/jxd-s7800-quad-core-will-be-released!/ looks to emulate very, very well.
> 
> Except for Snes emulation, the sound was way off and spotty, are there Snes9x ports that are actually based off of 1.53 and not 1.43/1.51, after Blargg's S-SMP code was implemented? I've yet to see an Android port of Snes9x with such a feature. Anyways, what I'm trying to find out is, would this be a better route to go than getting a PSP for homebrew? I only ask since this thing seems to be quite capable and has the advantage of full speed N64 emulation, even HDMI out from what I've seen.


Snes9X EX+ is based on 1.53. It's also the only port (apart from RetroArch I suppose) that's free, open source, gives proper credit... everything an emulator port should do, but which Android ports tend not to.

Edit: I guess that was an old post, this might still be useful to someone though...


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 19, 2014)

The Real Jdbye said:


> Snes9X EX+ is based on 1.53. It's also the only port (apart from RetroArch I suppose) that's free, open source, gives proper credit... everything an emulator port should do, but which Android ports tend not to.
> 
> Edit: I guess that was an old post, this might still be useful to someone though...


 
It's fine, no worries. I would probably get an nVidia shield instead to be brutally honest, I've been hearing of numerous issues with the JXD and HDMI output (screen tearing) among battery issues.





kristianity77 said:


> Old topic I know but ALL the nagging issues of the S7800 have now been fixed in one go because they finally released the source code and a member over on Dingoonity has fixed everything. So thats the HDMI output, battery indicator, analogue sticks, 60hz, the lot. Took him a couple of days to fix what JXD couldn't in over a year.


 
Seems I got ninja'd lol, they really fixed those issues??? Dang.....

What's the name of the thread that has this? I can't seem to find it.


----------



## raulpica (Oct 19, 2014)

kristianity77 said:


> Old topic I know but ALL the nagging issues of the S7800 have now been fixed in one go because they finally released the source code and a member over on Dingoonity has fixed everything. So thats the HDMI output, battery indicator, analogue sticks, 60hz, the lot. Took him a couple of days to fix what JXD couldn't in over a year.


Nice to see that JXD still can't get their shit together. I remember getting an S7200B and reselling it after one month. Worst Android device I've ever owned.

With the S7200B they didn't release the source, so nobody could fix their mess. Good thing that this time they did


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 19, 2014)

raulpica said:


> Nice to see that JXD still can't get their shit together. I remember getting an S7200B and reselling it after one month. Worst Android device I've ever owned.
> 
> With the S7200B they didn't release the source, so nobody could fix their mess. Good thing that this time they did


 

Still don't know if I can trust buying one from one of their retailers, I've heard horror stories of people not getting their device for a month of two after they order it. Gee, that's good customer service. Well, I still need the money to get one, but I'm torn between this and the Shield handheld, to be honest.


----------



## raulpica (Oct 19, 2014)

the_randomizer said:


> Still don't know if I can trust buying one from one of their retailers, I've heard horror stories of people not getting their device for a month of two after they order it. Gee, that's good customer service. Well, I still need the money to get one, but I'm torn between this and the Shield handheld, to be honest.


I remember waiting around one month for mine. And I even had to pay customs on top of that 

Anyway, I'd get a Shield if it was you. The only good thing of the JXD tablets are the built-in controls. ...Which were kinda mediocre back on the S7200B


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 19, 2014)

raulpica said:


> I remember waiting around one month for mine. And I even had to pay customs on top of that
> 
> Anyway, I'd get a Shield if it was you. The only good thing of the JXD tablets are the built-in controls. ...Which were kinda mediocre back on the S7200B


 

Yeah, I feel kinda silly making this thread, esp. after seeing all that the Shield can do lol  I mean, they're both Android, but at least with the Shield, I don't have to go through some less-than-reputable retailer, maybe I'll get one when I get my tax refund, hopefully they'll still be available by then (as in, nVidia doesn't abruptly halt production, you know?  I wonder if they'll lower the price again, now that the Shield Tablet is out, which doesn't really appeal to me.


----------



## kristianity77 (Oct 19, 2014)

I think the JXD is an old device now.  I like the look of the Shield Tablet.  That K1 or whatever its called is a powerful beast!  Someone just needs to pop that in a tablet with physical controls and that would be my next purchase.


----------



## kristianity77 (Oct 19, 2014)

the_randomizer said:


> It's fine, no worries. I would probably get an nVidia shield instead to be brutally honest, I've been hearing of numerous issues with the JXD and HDMI output (screen tearing) among battery issues.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


http://boards.dingoonity.org/jxd-devices/the-fixed-stock-kernels/


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 19, 2014)

kristianity77 said:


> I think the JXD is an old device now. I like the look of the Shield Tablet. That K1 or whatever its called is a powerful beast! Someone just needs to pop that in a tablet with physical controls and that would be my next purchase.


 

It does have a controller you can get with it, a Shield controller, but the price of both are a deal-breaker for me.


----------



## ital (Oct 20, 2014)

How is Dreamcast emulation on this handheld? Is it perfect yet or still a bit hit/miss?

Also, thanks for the link to the updated firmware.


----------



## Pox (Dec 4, 2014)

I just found out for this device, everything seems fine, but wanted to check, _*is refresh rate really that important*_?

I mean this device has 54Hz, and will it be enough for visual novels? That the main genre I play anyway. Plus some emulation of Lucas Arts games?

Also, I have bad eyesight, so is 54Hz bad for eyes ? This is kinda precaution question because I didn't have problems with Nintendo devices..

Thx people


----------



## kristianity77 (Dec 4, 2014)

The S7800 isn't 54hz so not sure where you have seen that information.  Its 60hz which is standard for handheld devices.


----------



## Pox (Dec 4, 2014)

Aha ok then, I really don't know where did I saw that info.

Ok then, any info about emulation (*PPSSPP* and *SCUMMVM)* on this handheld? Clarity of text, colors etc?

I am talking about S7800b

thx


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 4, 2014)

kristianity77 said:


> The S7800 isn't 54hz so not sure where you have seen that information. Its 60hz which is standard for handheld devices.


 

I know the kernel was closed-source until recently, Webclaw (I think), managed to fix the 58 Hz issue along with other control-related issues the stock kernel had with it. Also, the HDMI out had issues as well, with screen tearing and framerate degradation. Those issues have been fixed AFAIK.


----------



## kristianity77 (Dec 5, 2014)

Pox said:


> Aha ok then, I really don't know where did I saw that info.
> 
> Ok then, any info about emulation (*PPSSPP* and *SCUMMVM)* on this handheld? Clarity of text, colors etc?
> 
> ...


 


Not tried ScummVM but by all accounts it runs really well.  PPSSPP is a great emulator.  Doesn't run all games well but the ones that do work run pretty much perfectly.  Check out these vids I did a while back showing a few games I had been playing on PPSSPP.  So far I've tried nearly 50 games that run more or less perfectly.


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 5, 2014)

kristianity77 What version of PPSSPP are you using on there if I may ask?  As of now, 0.9.9.1 is the latest released version, along with the GIT test builds


----------



## kristianity77 (Dec 5, 2014)

0.9.6

I know the newer versions offer better compatibility with some of the games that didn't work at all or very well, but it seemed to be at the expense of performance across the board (isn't it always!)

So I've stuck with the older version because apart from one or two games, it plays everything I want it to anyway.


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 5, 2014)

kristianity77 said:


> 0.9.6
> 
> I know the newer versions offer better compatibility with some of the games that didn't work at all or very well, but it seemed to be at the expense of performance across the board (isn't it always!)
> 
> So I've stuck with the older version because apart from one or two games, it plays everything I want it to anyway.


 

Damn, that's what I was afraid of. Is it true the kernel is now open source and many of the previous issues (HDMI out stuttering, 58 Hz, etc) have all been neutralized by Webclaw? If these issues have been indeed been fixed, it's gonna be a tough choice between the JXD and nVidia Shield. PPSSPP uses a JIT core, so, the newer versions, well, at least the beta GIT builds should be faster. Have you test the 0.9.9.1 GIT beta builds at all?


----------



## kristianity77 (Dec 5, 2014)

the_randomizer said:


> Damn, that's what I was afraid of. Is it true the kernel is now open source and many of the previous issues (HDMI out stuttering, 58 Hz, etc) have all been neutralized by Webclaw? If these issues have been indeed been fixed, it's gonna be a tough choice between the JXD and nVidia Shield. PPSSPP uses a JIT core, so, the newer versions, well, at least the beta GIT builds should be faster. Have you test the 0.9.9.1 GIT beta builds at all?


 

Yep, all issues with the S7800 are now solved. No HDMI problems, no hiccups, no restricted Axis movement on the right analogue stick, 60 hz locked. The device now is as it should be.

I've not tried the very latest builds it has to be said. But in honesty, the S7800 is collecting dust at the moment since I got a PSP3000 a few months back and thats now my go to device for PSP and PS1 stuff which is more or less all I play "on the go"

Also, JXD no longer make or support the S7800 (hence why the source code was released) so your now at even more of a risk so to speak if you import one and get a dud. So if you were planning on getting one, i'd say its even more important now to source one locally who will give you some kind of warranty personally if you have any issues.


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 5, 2014)

kristianity77 said:


> Yep, all issues with the S7800 are now solved. No HDMI problems, no hiccups, no restricted Axis movement on the right analogue stick, 60 hz locked. The device now is as it should be.
> 
> I've not tried the very latest builds it has to be said. But in honesty, the S7800 is collecting dust at the moment since I got a PSP3000 a few months back and thats now my go to device for PSP and PS1 stuff which is more or less all I play "on the go"
> 
> Also, JXD no longer make or support the S7800 (hence why the source code was released) so your not at even more of a risk so to speak if you import one and get a dud. So if you were planning on getting one, i'd say its even more important now to source one locally who will give you some kind of warranty personally if you have any issues.


 

Oh right, I think I remember reading that they no longer support it, so there is an increased risk of getting royally screwed over. I could get on on eBay, as I've seen people sell them. The PSP is good for PSP and PSX ISO images, but Snes emulation, not so much, there are many issues with old-school emulation accuracy, so a Shield portable would be ideal as it's inexpensive, very powerful (Tegra 4 chip), but also runs Android like the JXD, and I'm glad those issues have finally be resolved. Funny how hackers often do a better job than paid programmers do at companies lol 

Edit: See one from Canada http://www.ebay.com/itm/Android-JXD...1676581124?pt=Video_Games&hash=item3ced23c104


----------



## kristianity77 (Dec 5, 2014)

the_randomizer said:


> Oh right, I think I remember reading that they no longer support it, so there is an increased risk of getting royally screwed over. I could get on on eBay, as I've seen people sell them. The PSP is good for PSP and PSX ISO images, but Snes emulation, not so much, there are many issues with old-school emulation accuracy, so a Shield portable would be ideal as it's inexpensive, very powerful (Tegra 4 chip), but also runs Android like the JXD, and I'm glad those issues have finally be resolved. Funny how hackers often do a better job than paid programmers do at companies lol
> 
> Edit: See one from Canada http://www.ebay.com/itm/Android-JXD...1676581124?pt=Video_Games&hash=item3ced23c104


 

If you can one locally and get the warranty from who you buy it from then its a no brainer for me. The S7800, whilst not on the same level as the Nvidia Shield in terms of performance just feels that much better because of the layout of the device and the quality of the screen.

The way I see it, the Shield offers more power, but its only apparent in areas where I wouldn't use the device.  Yes it will play high end android games better and its got the function also to stream to device from PCs but both of these are mute for me.  In terms of emulation, specifically 8 bit and 16 bit and the handhelds etc, they are both identical as they both up to the job of running games perfectly.

Yeah the PSP is great for PSP and PSX games but I gave emulation a wide birth for other things. I have a Master System and Gameboy Color emulator on there and they seem to work flawlessly. The Sega Genesis one is pretty decent too. But yeah the other two main ones I would have liked in GBA and SNES are too spotty for my liking.


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 5, 2014)

kristianity77 said:


> If you can one locally and get the warranty from who you buy it from then its a no brainer for me. The S7800, whilst not on the same level as the Nvidia Shield in terms of performance just feels that much better because of the layout of the device and the quality of the screen.
> 
> Yeah the PSP is great for PSP and PSX games but I gave emulation a wide birth for other things. I have a Master System and Gameboy Color emulator on there and they seem to work flawlessly. The Sega Genesis one is pretty decent too. But yeah the other two main ones I would have liked in GBA and SNES are too spotty for my liking.


 

Yeah, the PSP just doesn't have the power to run better versions of Snes9x, the one it has is based off of 1.43, and the sound is wholly inaccurate and spotty as hell. I can't seem to be finding this device sold locally, either from Canada, Hong Kong or mainland China, nowhere have I seen it sold in the US proper. The Shield is appealing because it too can output in 4K resolution (if your TV supports it), that, and I found out there are two entries for it, brand new, one for $99 Canadian ($87.88 or so in USD) http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-NVIDIA-...US_Video_Game_Controllers&hash=item3a9d14ae5a

 With shipping, that's about 110 dollars. 

And another one for $150 USD http://www.ebay.com/itm/Nvidia-Shie...1517237559?pt=Video_Games&hash=item418bbc2537 That makes it really hard to pass up lol, especially the first one for 88 dollars. XD Not trying to shoot down or come across as being ungrateful for your suggestions, not at all.


----------



## kristianity77 (Dec 5, 2014)

the_randomizer said:


> Yeah, the PSP just doesn't have the power to run better versions of Snes9x, the one it has is based off of 1.43, and the sound is wholly inaccurate and spotty as hell. I can't seem to be finding this device sold locally, either from Canada, Hong Kong or mainland China, nowhere have I seen it sold in the US proper. The Shield is appealing because it too can output in 4K resolution (if your TV supports it), that, and I found out there are two entries for it, brand new, one for $99 Canadian ($87.88 or so in USD) http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-NVIDIA-...US_Video_Game_Controllers&hash=item3a9d14ae5a
> 
> With shipping, that's about 110 dollars.
> 
> And another one for $150 USD http://www.ebay.com/itm/Nvidia-Shie...1517237559?pt=Video_Games&hash=item418bbc2537 That makes it really hard to pass up lol, especially the first one for 88 dollars. XD Not trying to shoot down or come across as being ungrateful for your suggestions, not at all.


 

Careful of the first one, thats $99...just for a controller, not the shield itself.

If you can get a shield for $150 then in fairness its probably then the better deal just for the price alone.  I think it boils down to preference.  I just cant go back from gaming on a 7" screen to one smaller if I was given the choice.


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 5, 2014)

kristianity77 said:


> Careful of the first one, thats $99...just for a controller, not the shield itself.
> 
> If you can get a shield for $150 then in fairness its probably then the better deal just for the price alone. I think it boils down to preference. I just cant go back from gaming on a 7" screen to one smaller if I was given the choice.


 

Whoops, didn't realize that, damn...okay, yeah, seems it's for that Shield Tablet. $150 is the cheapest I've seen a new Shield portable though.


----------



## kristianity77 (Dec 5, 2014)

Personally, I'd still wait it out. I think something else will come out in 2015, with bigger and better specs. Thats what I'm going to do now. So what comes first, a totally hacked Vita, or an android device that has a higher build quality and is a bit more up to date. With things like Dreamcast emulation getting better and better and PSP emulation getting better, the older devices are beginning not to cut it for the newer stuff.

I've been keeping tabs on this actually, you may want to have a look!

http://boards.dingoonity.org/android-devices/iplay-(tegra-4-7')/


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 5, 2014)

kristianity77 said:


> Personally, I'd still wait it out. I think something else will come out in 2015, with bigger and better specs. Thats what I'm going to do now. So what comes first, a totally hacked Vita, or an android device that has a higher build quality and is a bit more up to date. With things like Dreamcast emulation getting better and better and PSP emulation getting better, the older devices are beginning not to cut it for the newer stuff.


 

Well, I'm not exactly the most patient of people, keep in mind that newer hardware will be much more expensive and $150 is a real steal compared to the $200 price tag of the Shield. I already asked one for Christmas, so I might get it, might not, not sure at the moment. The Shield Tablet is the portable's successor, but that isn't cheap either, at $300, Dolphin now runs on it and is made to be optimized. The Shield also runs PSP games quite well, as with Reicast (the DC emulator). I mean, yeah, I could wait, but unfortunately, I have issues with being patient I must admit, and would personally rather get something soonish, while they're cheap, and not something new and pricey. The Shield runs RetroArch at full speed for all the cores, PSX emulation's spot on, PSP runs very well, a new device is something I would not be able to buy.


----------



## kristianity77 (Dec 5, 2014)

Also, the Nvidia Shield (The tablet not the clam one) has some power behind it as well and if any devices come out with the K1 on board then this should become a reality.  Here is Dolphin on a K1.  Not perfect, but for a start, thats not bad


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 5, 2014)

kristianity77 said:


> Also, the Nvidia Shield (The tablet not the clam one) has some power behind it as well and if any devices come out with the K1 on board then this should become a reality. Here is Dolphin on a K1. Not perfect, but for a start, thats not bad





Yeah, that's what I was referring to, they're optimizing Dolphin for the Shield Tablet. As for me, I don't like tablets, they seem cumbersome and that one is pretty expensive, $150-$200 is the absolute limit for me.


----------



## kristianity77 (Dec 5, 2014)

the_randomizer said:


> Yeah, that's what I was referring to, they're optimizing Dolphin for the Shield Tablet. As for me, I don't like tablets, they seem cumbersome and that one is pretty expensive, $150-$200 is the absolute limit for me.


 

Did you see the one above I edited in?

This one

http://boards.dingoonity.org/android-devices/iplay-(tegra-4-7')/

This should come in in your price range


----------



## kristianity77 (Dec 5, 2014)

They can even do PS4 remote play


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 5, 2014)

kristianity77 said:


> Did you see the one above I edited in?
> 
> This one
> 
> ...


 


Huh, looks pretty nice actually, but, what's known about it, is the build quality good, will it last long (more than a month), are there kernel issues? Sorry for the numerous questions, but I honestly can't help but get wary with Chinese Android devices I know little about, how long they last, if they don't end up DOA, I'm just too paranoid I guess. Ugh...


----------



## kristianity77 (Dec 5, 2014)

the_randomizer said:


> Huh, looks pretty nice actually, but, what's known about it, is the build quality good, will it last long (more than a month), are there kernel issues? Sorry for the numerous questions, but I honestly can't help but get wary with Chinese Android devices I know little about, how long they last, if they don't end up DOA, I'm just too paranoid I guess. Ugh...


 

Well, its not been out too long so waiting to see whats written up about it.  But there are plenty of videos going up on youtube and seeing as its Tegra 4 it should be pretty straightforward with no issues at least in terms of performance.  It does look very promising


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 5, 2014)

kristianity77 said:


> Well, its not been out too long so waiting to see whats written up about it. But there are plenty of videos going up on youtube and seeing as its Tegra 4 it should be pretty straightforward with no issues at least in terms of performance. It does look very promising


 

Indeed, how much does it cost though, I tried looking for a price but it seemed to have eluded me. I'm still quite wary about obscure Chinese devices for some reason, no offense... I've heard horror stories about customer service, RMAing a DOA device, shipments taking over a month, I don't want that.\

That Virus_god dude seems like kind of a prick, he doesn't want to answer how he did certain things.


----------



## kristianity77 (Dec 5, 2014)

http://www.aliexpress.com/store/pro...GHz-Android-4-2-Tablet/110084_1970780246.html

They will come down in price though I believe once they start getting sold at a load more outlets.


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 5, 2014)

kristianity77 said:


> http://www.aliexpress.com/store/pro...GHz-Android-4-2-Tablet/110084_1970780246.html
> 
> They will come down in price though I believe once they start getting sold at a load more outlets.


 

And is it just me, or is that Virus_god dude on that thread kind of a dick? He's deliberately ignoring members' inquiries lol.  Yeah, that price range is way too high, too out of range, no idea if/when the price will go down. $150 is just too hard to pass up, and also, the Shield has 1080p/4K HDMI out support, the screen itself is 720p at 5 inches, but for that size...anyways. Already asked for a Shield for Christmas, not sure if I'll get it or not. Having said that, the Shield gets more flack than it should, it's not THAT bad lol.


----------



## kristianity77 (Dec 5, 2014)

the_randomizer said:


> And is it just me, or is that Virus_god dude on that thread kind of a dick? He's deliberately ignoring members' inquiries lol. Yeah, that price range is way too high, too out of range, no idea if/when the price will go down. $150 is just too hard to pass up, and also, the Shield has 1080p/4K HDMI out support, the screen itself is 720p at 5 inches, but for that size...anyways. Already asked for a Shield for Christmas, not sure if I'll get it or not. Having said that, the Shield gets more flack than it should, it's not THAT bad lol.


 

Its not bad at all, it just doesn't lend itself to longer gaming periods because of its design.  If it wasn't for that I'd say it was more or less faultless.


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 5, 2014)

kristianity77 said:


> Its not bad at all, it just doesn't lend itself to longer gaming periods because of its design. If it wasn't for that I'd say it was more or less faultless.


 

You can always hook it up to a TV via HDMI and use a Wii remote or Bluetooth controller with it, then you'll have more comfort I would imagine. Also do keep in mind it was their first attempt at making a gaming console, so, I give them the benefit of the doubt. With the Tablet, you can use BT controllers too. I just get wary with Chinese devices.


----------



## Steve Antony Williams (May 28, 2016)

ePSXe on Android on a JXD S7800 is pretty good actually, I've played a couple of RPGs all the way through this way.


----------



## rhampton (Nov 25, 2019)

i know this is a old discussion, but i have a JXD S7800A and recently got a JXD S7800B...i was told it was the 16GB...when i looked at the storage i noticed i only had .09gb left and there was a SD card with another 8GB...So the unit itself is only 8GB it seems...i wonder if the guy sold me another S7800A...Also how can i really tell if i have a S7800B..i got off ebay and he showed a photo of recp't showing S7800B..is there any way to know for sure? Please help...


----------

